# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме

## Ильич

Я понял что эта тема крайне необходима. Всяк новичек пришедший на форум то фото не может свое разместить в аватарке, то не может фото по тексту разместить... Давайте им поможем. Принцип простой. Сначала пишем часто задаваемый вопрос, а потом разжевываем его ответ....
Большая просьба   не засорять тему флудом.

----------


## Ильич

*Как разместить свое фото в аватарке?*
Аватар - фото которое появляется постоянно слева от поста (письменного послания)
Для того чтобы разместить свое фото в аватарке необходимо для начала его иметь в электронном виде.
Не всякое фото получится разместить. Фото должно быть определенного размера. 
Как его довести до нужного размера.
Простой путь.

1.В левом верхнем углу ест ссылка "Мой кабинет" http://forum.plus-msk.ru/usercp.php кликнуть по ней
2.В появившемся слева меню найти ссылку "Изменить аватар" кликнуть по ней
3.Войти в изменения и Выбрать на своем компе фото с максимальным размером 150 на 300 пикселей или 25.0 Кб. Это заковыка - такого фото как правило нет и его надо сделать как?
3.Делаем фото. Скачать  прогу Picasa
http://download.chip.eu/ru/Picasa-2.7_112380.html 
установить у себя.
Прога прочтет все фото в вашем компе. Найти нужное фото обработать его ( яркость,резкость и другие прибамбасы Picasa упростая как двери ) Кнопкой ЭКСПОРТ (Правый нижний угол у Picasa) удавить фотку до нужного размера. Впрочем прога умная сама все удавит (поставить "минимальный размер") .
4. Выбираем в окне " Изменить аватар" Использовать свой и "Второй вариант - загрузите изображение со своего компьютера" находим ссылку куда Picasa уложила  Ваше фото (как правило Моирисунки/Экспорт Picasa) и давим "Сохранить изменения"
5.Все! Успехов!

----------

Diananana (03.10.2020), Maiss (14.05.2019), Sherstinka (03.09.2016), Татьяна Алексеева (10.02.2020)

----------


## Ильич

*КАК РАЗМЕСТИТЬ ФОТО НА САЙТЕ*

Для начала нужно фото обработать и удавить програмой Picasa (см. пост 4) 
Затем зарегистрироваться на http://www.radikal.ru/ прочти все внимательно. Технология простая. На радикал загружаешь фото, потом выбираешь ссылку, копируешь и помещаешь в текст ответа. После отсылки ответа, ссылка превращаетсяв фото.

----------

Diananana (03.10.2020), Sherstinka (03.09.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

А можно и проще.  Прямо над сообщением, которые ты пишешь, подними глаза вверх и найди цветную дискету. Кликаешь на нее - http://*********ru/   и здесь сразу с компьютера вытаскиваешь фото, которое хочешь вставить в сообщение (сразу автоматически и ужимает). Нигде не надо регистрироваться.

----------

Sherstinka (03.09.2016)

----------


## Ильич

*КАК СДЕЛАТЬ АУДИО НАРЕЗКИ*
Подслушано у *Макнаты*
А вообще нарезки легкоделать с помощью программы "Неро" Ищите а "приложениях" "вав эдитор" (редактор, открываете.В левом верхнем углу нажимаете на "файл", ищете "открыть", нажимаете,выбирате то что вам надо и открываете, ждёте когда загрузится, включаете "плей" всей композиции ( там есть ещё один "плей" - выбранного кусочка, но он нам пригодится позже). Итак слушаем и левой кнопкоой мыши омечаем начало нужного нам кусочка, а правой кнопкой мыши отмечаем конец кусочка. Потом включаем второй "плей", слушаем - правильно ли выделили кусочек? Если не правильно отмечаем так, как нам нужно, если всё правильно давим на "стоп", жмём "правка", выбираем обрезать, опять жмём "файл", выбираем "сохранить как..", именуем как хотим, выбираем в каком формате сохранить (это всё в одном окошке, которе выскочит после того как нажмём на "сохранить как"), обычно выбираем МР3, кусочек обязательно назвите другим именем, не так как называлась вся композиция, иначе потеряете с компа оригинал, и жмёте в этом же окошке "сохранить" Всё, нарезка готова!

----------

Sherstinka (03.09.2016), КурочкинаН (10.05.2016)

----------


## KAlinchik

Как выложить фото в своем сообщении через http://*********ru/:
когда ты пишешь сообщения, в этом окошке есть большая синяя дискетка, жмешь на неё,открывается ссылка http://*********ru/, в ней первая строчка Укажите имя файла изображения:туда вставляешь то, что хочешь выставить,дальше жмешь кнопу отправить,у тебя открывается след.страница, там вторая половина Сведения об изображении, где выбираешь второй пункт:2. Ссылка для форумов vBulletin, phpBB, FastBB и др. (с превью/миниатюрой):
копируешь эту запись и вставляешь в сообщение и фотография уже сразу видна в нем

----------

Sherstinka (03.09.2016)

----------


## KAlinchik

Продублирую сюда кое-что, взятое с нашего же форума:


Так как новички обычно, приходя на форум, задают одни и те же вопросы, решил все-таки открыть здесь эту тему.
В основном она ориентирована на музруков, т.к. вопросы взяты из их темы, но если пригодится еще кому-то, буду только рад.
Вопрос:
*Что такое ник?*Ответ:
Ник – это имя, которое пользователь берет для себя, регистрируясь на форуме, например у меня SOSED.
Вопрос:
*А личка это что - электронная почта?*Ответ:
Личка – это маленький ящик, который есть у каждого зарегистрированного пользователя форума, предназначенный для личной переписки с другими пользователями.
Самый простой способ отправить личное сообщение – нажать на маленький белый треугольничек рядом с ником того, кому вы хотите отправить сообщение. В открывшемся меню выберите то, что вы хотите.
Имейте ввиду, что личное сообщение увидит только тот, к кому вы обращаетесь, а публичное сообщение будет доступно для просмотра всем участникам форума.
Вопрос:
*Почему мое фото не отображается в теме?*Ответ:
В теме отображается не фото, а аватар. Чтобы его увидели, зайдите в свой кабинет (сверху страницы синяя строка меню – кнопка Мой кабинет), в левом столбике выберите строку Изменить аватар и загрузите изображение. Перед загрузкой прочтите ограничения по размеру!!!!!!!
После этого нажмите кнопку Сохранить изменения.
Вопрос:
*Как сделать так, чтобы адрес моего почтового ящика отображался в моих сообщениях?*Ответ:
Нужно зайти в свой кабинет и нажать там Редактировать подпись.
В открывшемся редакторе печати ввести адрес своего ящика и нажать кнопку Сохранить изменения.
Вопрос:
*Как мне вставить в сообщение картинку?*Ответ:
Если вы, печатая сообщение, хотите вставить туда изображение, в строке меню редактора нажмите на радужную дискетку. В открывшемся окне загрузки изображений нажмите Обзор и найдите в своем компе нужное изображение. Нажмите отправить и после загрузки нажмите кнопку Копировать в буфер обмена. Только нажимайте не самую верхнюю, а вторую или третью!!!!!!
После этого с помощью правой кнопки мышки вставьте ссылку на изображение в текст сообщения. Ни в коем случае в тексте ссылки ничего не редактируйте!!!!!!
Вопрос:
*Как мне вставить в сообщение такие красивые, большие смайлики?*Ответ:
В меню редактора нажмите на треугольничек рядом с белым смайликом и в выпавшем меню выберите показать все смайлы. В открывшемся окне в строке Выберите категорию найдите Большие смайлы. Вот их и вставляйте!!!!!!

Это ответы на самые первые вопросы, которые очень часто встречаются.
Чтобы найти ответы на все остальные вопросы по работе форума, достаточно нажать в верхней синей строке меню кнопку справка. Там все достаточно подробно описано!

----------

Sherstinka (03.09.2016)

----------


## optimistka17

Здесь же может быть вопрос "А откуда узнать о дне рождения форумчан?"
 Ответ сегодня помещала Алина в Поздравлялках,-"В верхней строке, которая начинается с "Моего кабинета",находим "Календарь", а в нем -соответственно сегодняшнее число. Щелчек по дате и выскочит список форумчан-именинников...

----------


## Курица

> Здесь же может быть вопрос "А откуда узнать о дне рождения форумчан?"
>  Ответ сегодня помещала Алина в Поздравлялках,-"В верхней строке, которая начинается с "Моего кабинета",находим "Календарь", а в нем -соответственно сегодняшнее число. Щелчек по дате и выскочит список форумчан-именинников...


*optimistka17*,
а я по-другому узнаю: на первой самой стр. нашего Форума, где все темы, в сааааамом низу, под *Чатом* и *списком тех, кто сегодня на Форуме*, есть САМАЯ ПОСЛЕДНЯЯ СТРОКА:*Кто празднует сегодня свой Д.Р.*

Кстати, если Вы хотите найти кого-то из *Друзей*(или просто форумчан), чтоб ему сразу написать в личку, можете щелкнуть на его имени в Разделе *КТО СЕЙЧАС НА ФОРУМЕ* - на той же самой первой странице!!! - и окажетесь сразу в его профиле. Сможете написать Публичное сообщение и под его фотографией увидеть, где он сейчас, какую тему смотрит(если горит зеленая лампочка)...
Удачи(как пишет Саша!) :Aga:

----------

Sherstinka (03.09.2016)

----------


## optimistka17

Танюша! Вот только используя Календарь можно посмотреть не только сегодняшних именинников, а и на будущее узнать...

----------


## maknata

> Откуда можно взять такие большие красивые заставки которые двигаются.?У многих такие есть


Танюш, если ты имеешь ввиду линейки - спрашиваем у дяди Гугля "линейки на форум" http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q=...B9%D0%BA%D0%B8 , открываем любую ссылку, ( http://lines.wlal.ru/ ) и далее по инструкции.
Если же интересуют анимированные картинки - типа котейки у меня в автоподписи - заходи сюда http://smiles.33b.ru/smile.bereich121_0.html , выбтрай из любой категории понравившуюся картинку или смайлик, жми на неё, внизу под картинкой найди ВВСode, скопируй и вставь в свою автоподпись или своё сообщение. (Кстати на том сайте смайлов я до сих пор и пятой части их не пересмотрела, хотя уже много лет им пользуюсь)[img]http://s14.******info/a929edef22045a85b68e71a8768ce646.gif[/img]

----------


## tolyanich

А я   советую  всем новичкам не   смотреть  на  компьютер  и  форум  ка  на   верблюда с  рогами, и не  бояться иногда   пользоваться   методом  научного  тыка:biggrin: Но  предварительно  прочитав *Это*

----------


## optimistka17

Как выделить цитату?
 В понравившемся сообщении проводим мышкой по тексту. И видим, что она окрашивается синим цветом.
 Затем делаем щелчек по фразе  Цитата выделенного Она находится слева на автарке.(Не путать с правой фразой "Цитата")
Выделенная тобой фраза автоматически перескакивает в текст нового сообщения, которое ты хочешь написать...

----------


## Ильич

Мы иногда пишем такие матюки, что человеку и не понять:



> Здравствуйте,я новичок.Обьясните,пожалуйста,что такое "мыло","обменник","посты","лови" и где это все ловят.Я пока не очень дружу с компьютером, и у вас все читаю,читаю,читаю.Возможно ли для новичков в начале раздела поместить "инструментарий для новичков",чтобы мы не задавали часто одни  и те же вопросы.Спасибо.


Предлагаю составить словарь компьютерного сленга для начинающих.
Итак:

*Мыло* - Электронная почта от слова Е-мейл "Лови по мылу" означает я выслал информацию инфу на твой электронный адрес.
*Пост* - сообщение. То что я сейчас пишу и есть пост. У него есть номер #29 и дата/ Посты нумеруются внутри тем.
*Обменник* - специальный сайт (например http://ibox.org.ua/) на который можно загрузить информацию, а потом считать ее.

----------


## десяточка

:075: У меня такой вопрос- Как поставить имя в аватор или подпись???

----------


## Инна Р.

> У меня такой вопрос- Как поставить имя в аватор или подпись???


вверху ищешь слова : МОЙ КАБИНЕТ, нажимаешь, там ищешь - ИЗМЕНИТЬ ПОДПИСЬ, нажимаешь - будет поле для текста, в него пиши все, что хочешь!

----------


## optimistka17

Порошу растолковать мне как поставить человека в игнор? Чтоб не видеть его сообщений и не портить себе настроение... хватит и отголосков от инфекции....

----------


## maknata

> Порошу растолковать мне как поставить человека в игнор?


Заходишь в профиль того, кого хочешь поставить в игнор, ищешь вкладочку "списки" - выскакивает меню - увидишь - "добавить в списки игнорирования"

----------


## Сильва

А подскажите, как сделать, чтобы выделить адрес сайта? Чтобы при нажатии на него сразу переходить, как в теме "Сайт тамады". Может, это уже где-то было, а я прозевала? Спасибо заранее.

----------


## manja

> подскажите, как сделать, чтобы выделить адрес сайта? Чтобы при нажатии на него сразу переходить, как в теме "Сайт тамады". Может, это уже где-то было, а я прозевала? Спасибо заранее.
> __________________


справа в каждом посте вверху есть номер.... нажимаешь его и открывается еще одно окошечко... копируешь там ссылочку адрес и куда надо ее помещаешь..

----------


## Сильва

Манечка, спасибо огромное. Как  выделить пост в теме "кто мы" - разобралась и исправилась, поняла, как ссылки делать. А как среди остальных слов сам адрес сайта выделить? Для этого программа нужна какая-то?

----------


## KAlinchik

Писала Анжела в соседней теме, с её согласия дублирую сюда:
Для тех кто не может разобраться как выкладывать материал, но нам очень надо, чтоб вы научились, потому что мы все-таки очень любопытные тут все 

Первый способ, отправить на mail.
Открываете ваш почтовый ящик, выбираете написать письмо. В открывшемся окне, в поле кому вставляете допустим мой адрес angellas@mail.ru тему заполнять не обязательно.
В поле "файлы" надо нажать кнопку обзор, откроится меню выбор файла. В этом окне вам надо указать путь к файлу который вы хотите отправить и нажать кнопку открыть. Меню выбор файла закроется, а в строке отобразится путь к файлу. Затем нажимаете кнопку прикрепить. После того как закончится прикрепление можно нажимать кнопку отправить. 
Второй. Фай можно выложить на народ.ру, для этого сначала нужно зарегистрироваться по этому адресу http://narod.yandex.ru/ Только запишите куда-нибудь свой Логин и Пароль. После того как вы прошли процедуру регистрации виберите ссылку " Создайте свой сайт". На открывшейся странице вы можете загрузить файлы. Для этого в поле "Загрузите файл" нажмите кнопку выбрать. Дальше как и в первом случае надо показать путь к файлу нажать кнопку открыть, затем кнопку загрузить. После того как закончится загрузка, откроется окно с загруженным файлом и ссылкой для скачивания. Этой ссылкой вы можете поделиться, скопировать её и выложить в форуме. 
В последующем вы всегда сможете зайти к себе на эту страницу и добавить или удалить файл.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

А я вот очень хочу поставить себе анимированную картинку в подпись. Добрые люди дали ссылочку на На сайт с такими штуками, но я оттуда копирую, а когда себе вставляю, то прямо в текст не получается. Видно ссылку, нужно её нажать, чтоб картинку посмотреть, и гиперссылка тоже не работает. В общем, без помощи не разобраться:eek:!!! Ау, люди, подскажите, как заставить картинку работать!!!

----------


## Ильич

*eva-prazdnik*
ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ!!!!
[img]http://s15.******info/15940c0b70b49391c702b12fef1a0617.gif[/img]
Наводишь на понравившийся рисунок, нажимаешь правую кнопку мыши, выбираешь "открыть в новой вкладке" Находишь коды для копирования, копируешь код (путем подбора один из четырёх) помещаешь его в текст
И ВсЁ!

----------

Sherstinka (03.09.2016)

----------


## maknata

*eva-prazdnik*,
 в этой же теме - пост №25.:wink:

----------


## maknata

> Наводишь на понравившийся рисунок, нажимаешь правую кнопку мыши, выбираешь "открыть в новой вкладке"


Не надо! Обыно, левой кнопкой мыши жмём по рисунку, оно автоматически переключится на отдельно взятую какртинку с кодами внизу, копируем код, который называется BBCode?  и вставляем в сообщение - [img]http://s15.******info/454b4d9675e32fa752a5422143f8a2bc.gif[/img]

----------

Sherstinka (03.09.2016)

----------


## KAlinchik

дублирую опять с соседней темы:
Вопрос:
Как сделать так, чтобы в ответе было видно, к кому я обращаюсь?
Ответ:
Нажмите на ник того, кому вы собираетесь отвечать. Откроется редактор, в котором имя адресата будет уже указано, и печатайте ответ.
Вопрос:
Как сделать так, чтобы в ответе было видно сообщение, на которое я отвечаю?
Ответ:
В правом нижнем углу этого сообщения, нажмите кнопку «Цитата». Откроется редактор, в котором будет уже вставлена цитата, и печатайте ответ. Если вы хотите вставить часть в ответ часть сообщения, то выделите эту часть сообщения с помощью правой кнопки мышки и нажмите «Цитата выделенного»
Вопрос:
Как ответить сразу на несколько сообщений?
Ответ:
Если вы желаете ответить на несколько сообщений сразу, то выберите их с помощью кнопки мультицитирования (в правом нижнем углу каждого сообщения кнопка с кавычками и плюсиком) . Эта кнопка изменит цвет и знак + на - , чтобы вам было видно, что сообщение выбрано для мультицитирования. После выбора нужных сообщений нажмите на кнопку "Цитата" в любом из выбранных вами сообщений.
Откроется редактор, в котором можно печатать ответы.
Теперь о маленьких сложностях.
Каждая цитата начинается и заканчивается знаком такого вида: [/quote] !!!!
В этом значке нельзя ничего убирать и корректировать, иначе цитата будет выглядеть как обычный текст! Просто подведите курсор за последнюю квадратную скобку, нажмите Enter и печатайте.
В мультицитированиях такие же знаки разделяют цитаты.
__________________

----------

Sherstinka (03.09.2016)

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Для тех, кто учится размещать муз.файлы:
Все муз. файлы хранятся на файлообменниках, я использую http://webfile.ru/, на него не сложно заливать информацию, и с него нормально скачивается.
Итак, заходите на http://webfile.ru/, по-моему, можно не регистрироваться, но после регистрации ваши файлы будут храниться в вашем ящике, вы сможете сами их удалять и продлевать. 
Нажимаем кнопку "обзор", находим нужный файл в базе своего компьютера, и нажимаем кнопку"Загрузить". Длительность загрузки прямопропорциональна объёму файла. Потом на экране появляется сообщение"Файл успешно загружен" и "Получить ссылку". Нажимаете, копируете ссылку и вставляете в текст своего сообщения. Вот и всё:wink:
А здесь ещё много интересного Поддержка сайта и форума

----------

Sherstinka (03.09.2016)

----------


## Крымчанка

Добрый вечер! Спасибо за тему!!! Для таких, как я , то что надо! Благодаря вашим советам научилась размещать муз файлы. Но остались ещё вопросы:
- Как выделить пост в теме "кто мы", что бы он был в низу сообщения;
- как выделить имя к кому обращаешся;
- почему мне приходится часто обновлять регистрацию.
Если ответы были выше тните носом, но я их не увидела. Заранее благодарю всех кто откликнится. Думаю, что это не последние мои вопросы.
С уважением. Крымчанка.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Как выделить пост в теме "кто мы", что бы он был в низу сообщения;


это регулируешь в своем кабинете в автоподписи, посмотри в этой темке описывали, как сохранять информацию в автоподписи...



> как выделить имя к кому обращаешся


просто жмешь на ник того, к кому хочешь обратиться и он автоматически появляется в сообщениии внизу страницы,которое ты собираешься написать



> почему мне приходится часто обновлять регистрацию


Когда входишь на форум и пишешь свой ник и пароль, просто поставь галочку в квадратике Запомнить

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Други, кто объяснит, как работать с коробочкой http://ibox.org.ua/ ? Ну создала я там свою страничку. 
А дальше нужно : После создания, Вы увидите страницу, на которой, находится форма добавления дополнительных файлов, которые возможно загрузить со своего компьютера, либо из интернет.  - Это где?
Потом я фото куда-то загрузила и думала на моей страничке эта загрузка отразится. Фиг вам, как была пустая, так и осталась..... Где моя загрузка??? Аааааа...... Помогите, объясните простым языком!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
А вот это где делается:  При желании, можно заполнить другие поля:
дополнительно - предназначено для более детального описания содержимого коробки.
кому - кому адресована эта коробка, например: "людям"
от кого - имя или псевдоним создателя, например: "ангел"
ключевой вопрос - здесь Вы можете задать вопрос, при верном ответе на который, коробка будет открыта
ответ - верный ответ на "ключевой вопрос"
сообщение - текст  *????*

----------


## Ильич

> Други, кто объяснит, как работать с коробочкой http://ibox.org.ua/ ? Ну создала я там свою страничку.


У нас этот ресурс переадресовывает на http://gettyfile.com.ua/ а дальше, после загрузки ты получаешь ссылку для скачивчания Её важно запомнить, потому что поглядеть её потом не представляется возможным.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ильич*
Нашла я тоже куда переадресовывает. Загрузила файл, запомнила ссылку. Всё это понятно. Но вот я. например, захожу по твоей ссылке в автоподписе. попадаю на твою личную страницу и на ней есть ссылочки для скачивания. Как они у тебя туда попали? Моя страничка пустая. Что нужно сделать, чтобы на ней были эти файлы?

----------


## Ильич

> Нашла я тоже куда переадресовывает. Загрузила файл, запомнила ссылку. Всё это понятно. Но вот я. например, захожу по твоей ссылке в автоподписе. попадаю на твою личную страницу и на ней есть ссылочки для скачивания. Как они у тебя туда попали? Моя страничка пустая. Что нужно сделать, чтобы на ней были эти файлы?


Эта хрень перестала работать.. раньше я грузил и все было видно, а сейчас свидоми хохлы кудато неудобно переадресовывают... а жаль...

----------


## skorpiosha

Ооооооой,я наверное вообще тупи,ни подписи,ни фото обещанные скинуть не могу,чего то видно не доделываю,пожалуйста скажите ничего не изменилось?????пробую,пробую,одни фигвамы:jopa
УРААААААА,не очень тупая,подпись появилась,теперь осталось с фото разобраться пишут,что большой размер файла,подскажите как правильно сделать,только для особо одаренных,или где посмотреть))))))))

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

огромный всем привет! почему-то не могу скачивать музыку- на депозитиве и др.- пишут с вашего файла идетскачивание... а я ничкго еще не скачивала, или при открытии файла на скачку появляется рисунок- книжечки- тогда качается одними иероглифами! ПОМОГИТЕ!!!! надеюсь, что понятно обьяснила...заранее спасибо за другие пояснения!!! пошла осваивать...............

----------


## Ильич

На депозите сначала спидометр, Часики потом качалка - так?

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

ДА, ВСЕ ТАК! НА МНОГИХ САЙТАХ, КУДА Я ЗАХОЖУ- НЕ ТОЛЬКО НА ФОРУМЕ, КОГДА ВЫХОДИТ ТАБЛИЧКА- СОХРАНИТЬ , ПРОСЛУШАТЬ И Т.Д. ЕСЛИ ТАМ НАРИСОВАНЫ "КНИЖЕЧКИ" СКАЧИВАЕТСЯ КАК Я УЖЕ ПИСАЛА ИЕРОГЛИФАМИ. МОЖЕТ ИХ КАК-ТО РАСШИФРОВЫВАТЬ НАДО???

----------


## shoymama

*Julia5282*,

Вот тут посмотри-подробно написано, как обмануть депозит:
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=119421

----------

Sherstinka (03.09.2016)

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Ольга спасибо за подсказку, но тото и оно, если у меня эти "книжечки" высвечиваются, то скачивается иероглифами, блин! у меня интернет эксплоуэр(пишется на русском ужасно)

----------


## shoymama

А ты в разные страны по очереди попробуй, какая-нить да и кинет в тебя то, что надо. Ты, наверное, только Россию пробовала указывать?

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*shoymama*,
 если это ответ мне, то ты меня еще больше загрузила... напиши пожалуйста- это мне ответ или нет?

----------


## shoymama

*Julia5282*,
Если ты делаешь все, как там написано, то дойдешь вот до этого места.

 Дальше тебе нужно указать страну. Вот  и тыкай во все кнопоски по очереди: Не грузит Америка - сделай шаг назад и укажи следущую и т.д. Обязательно через какую-нить страну загрузишь. Не сдавайся! У меня месяц назад тоже ничерта не получалось. А сейчас идет со свистом!!!

----------


## swinging

> то скачивается иероглифами, блин! у меня интернет эксплоуэр(пишется на русском ужасно)


Это не твоя вина, а уж тем более не Эксплорера. Просто заливают лузеры, которым невдомёк, что русский язык хорош для России, но никак ни для международной сети Интернет. Так, что не парься, скачивай эти кракозябры, ведь внутри папок (если архив) всё в норме. А если отдельный файл, то переименуй его как тебе нравится.

Удачи!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*swinging*,
 скачала, а как открывать? у меня текстом открывается на черт знает каком языке(когда скачала на рабочий стол) БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ОТЗЫВЧИВОСТЬ!!! благодаря всем вам я уже что- то умею! глядишь и это освою....

----------


## swinging

> *swinging*,
>  скачала, а как открывать? у меня текстом открывается на черт знает каком языке(когда скачала на рабочий стол) БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ОТЗЫВЧИВОСТЬ!!! благодаря всем вам я уже что- то умею! глядишь и это освою....


А ты что скачала? И чем открываешь? Если архив, то его открывать нужно архиватором WinRAR или 7zip.

Удачи!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*swinging*,
 еще раз здравствуй! была сейчас на страничке-музыка для танцев- в твоем посте 321 как раз та фотка, что у меня высвечивается ( скачивается иероглифами) как ее открывать на столе(когда скачала)- чтобы не значки а музыка была? ОХ И ЗАМУЧИЛА Я НАВЕРНО ВСЕХ,,,  СОРИ! УЧИТЬ_ДЕЛО НЕ ПРОСТОЕ- САМА ПРЕПОДАВАТЕЛЕМ РИСОВАНИЯ РАБОТАЮ В САДУ.........................
 прочитала сообщение- а как открывать архиватором? где его найтииии???? научи неумеху!!!

----------


## swinging

> *swinging*,
>  еще раз здравствуй! была сейчас на страничке-музыка для танцев- в твоем посте 321 как раз та фотка, что у меня высвечивается ( скачивается иероглифами) как ее открывать на столе(когда скачала)- чтобы не значки а музыка была? ОХ И ЗАМУЧИЛА Я НАВЕРНО ВСЕХ,,,  СОРИ! УЧИТЬ_ДЕЛО НЕ ПРОСТОЕ- САМА ПРЕПОДАВАТЕЛЕМ РИСОВАНИЯ РАБОТАЮ В САДУ.........................
>  прочитала сообщение- а как открывать архиватором? где его найтииии???? научи неумеху!!!


У тебя точно такая же была картинка? Там точно был изображён архив (это значок с тремя книжками)? Если да, то у тебя архиватор стоИт, а если нет, то его нужно поставить. Если архиватор есть нажимаешь на скачанный архив правой мышей, выпадет меню, где среди прочего будет "Извлечь в..." нажимай у казывай путь, или просо "Извлечь в текущую папку". Не "Открыть", а именно "извлечь". Но судя по всему архиватора у тебя нет, раз файл открывается каким то текстовым редактором. Или не указано с помощью какой программы открывать файлы с таким расширением. Посмотри в установленных программах есть у тебя WinRAR или 7zip?

Удачи!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

спасибо, сейчас попробую! Саша(можно тебя так называть) не подскажешь- какой микрофон купить для проведения праздников-раньше 2 были-глючили периодически... Кстати я-Юлия

----------


## swinging

> спасибо, сейчас попробую! Саша(можно тебя так называть) не подскажешь- какой микрофон купить для проведения праздников-раньше 2 были-глючили периодически... Кстати я-Юлия


Да, конечно, можно (я ведь не Серёжа). :biggrin:
Юля, насчёт микрофонов посоветовать сложно. Чем лучше микрофон, тем, соответственно, он дороже. Я могу только написАть какие микрофоны у нас, мы оба (я - ди-джей и моя ведущая) не поющие. Так вот:
1. Гостевой ("салатный" для поздравления гостями) - SHURE SH-200 (дешёвая китайская даже не подделка, а ПОДЕЛКА т.к. его нет даже на официальном сайте Шур) стоит около 2.000 р
2. И два наших микрофона оба AKG WMS40 PRO FLEXX (тоже Китай, но уже лицензия) стОят каждый порядка 10.000 руб. (мы ими довольны и певцы в них пели и даже народные артисты, жалоб не было) работают от *одной пальчиковой батарейки* до 36 часов.
Все микрофоны радио.
Может девчонки ещё подскажут, я не сильно в них (в микрофонах) разбираюсь.

Удачи!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

по поводу имени- а вдруг ты только на Александра отзываешься- я ведь не знала, поэтому и спросила! теперь знаю!!!
САША огромнейшее спасибо за подсказку-у меня получилось - архиватор у меня есть, поэтому сделала как ты написал- все открылось!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
раньше не знала и папки которые скачивались со значком "архив" приходилось удалять- не могла открыть, но благодаря тебе- о, ВЕЛИКИЙ УЧИТЕЛЬ... научилась!  УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
да не оскуднеет рука дающего :flower: - если можно, скинь на почту несколько песенок- зарубежки танцевальной 80-90г. и может подашь идею на стриптиз(музыку конечно...) ТВОЕ имя-ОТЗЫВЧИВЫЙ! :Aga:

----------


## swinging

*Julia5282*,
 Юля, на стриптиз я использую 
*Стоп - В.Дайнеко*
Или англоязычный вариант этой же песни
*Stop - Sam Braun*
(Нажимай прямо на названия и попадёшь туда, где их можно скачать)
По поводу дискотеки. К сожалению, я не имею физической возможности посылать по одной песне на почту. Этого добра полно в инете. Я в теме "музыка для танцев" выкладывал несколько альбомов из того что ты просишь. Посоветую скачать "Дискомафия - попурри фирма" и диск Saragossa Band. 

Удачи!

----------


## Сильва

Часто встречаются ошибки в тексте, иногда перечитываешь своё сообщение - что-то не то написал (или с ошибкой). Или же дважды вставилось почему-то...

Есть в правом нижнем углу , там, где "спасибо" для других стоит, для своих сообщений - "Правка". Она действительна в течение получаса с момента отправки сообщения. Нажимаете - есть возможность что-то удалить или исправить.

----------

Sherstinka (03.09.2016)

----------


## maknata

> Нажимаете - есть возможность что-то удалить или исправить.


Если уже нет такой возможности, ищете где отправить личное сообщение Макнате, указываете где в какой теме и в каком сообщении исправить и ждёте:biggrin:

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Спасибо, дорогие учителя! Не судите нас строго. Мы больше не будем задавать глупых вопросов! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 час 6 минут*
Помогите, пожалуйста, кто может!!!Заливала музфайл на файлообменник. Четко следовала инструкции
заходите на http://webfile.ru/, по-моему, можно не регистрироваться, но после регистрации ваши файлы будут храниться в вашем ящике, вы сможете сами их удалять и продлевать. 
Нажимаем кнопку "обзор", находим нужный файл в базе своего компьютера, и нажимаем кнопку"Загрузить". Длительность загрузки прямопропорциональна объёму файла. Потом на экране появляется сообщение"Файл успешно загружен" и "Получить ссылку". Нажимаете, копируете ссылку и вставляете в текст своего сообщения. Вот и всё 

А как получить эту ссылку. Я сохранила файл. Дальше что? Где ее получить и копировать? И если я файл уже сохранила, не копировав ссылку, то мне его надо перезалить?
А здесь ещё много интересного Поддержка сайта и форума

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,подскажите,пожалуйста,как из нарезок сделать единый трек.Очень срочно нужно!

----------


## maknata

*Гвиола*,
 Наталь, я пользуюсь программулькой "Акустика МР3 миксер". Сходи на почту, она уже там. Перетягивай файлы, зажав левую кнопку можешь их таскать назад-вперёд, вверх-вниз, в общем, когда выстроишь трек, так как тебе надо - жми "файл", "сохранить как" и сохраняй в формате МР3.

----------

Sherstinka (03.09.2016)

----------


## СВЕТОФОРИЧЕК

Не могу такого в неро найти "Ищите а "приложениях" "вав эдитор" (редактор, открываете." где в неро приложения???

----------


## Гвиола

*СВЕТОФОРИЧЕК*,а это вы сейчас к кому обратились???

----------


## swinging

> Не могу такого в неро найти "Ищите а "приложениях" "вав эдитор" (редактор, открываете." где в неро приложения???


Возможно ответ запоздал (сорри).
Для того, чтобы найти "вейв эдитор" нужно иметь прогу не Nero, a Nero Ultra Edition (любой версии выше шестой включительно).

Удачи!

----------


## maknata

Фик его знает какой у меня версии "Неро" но называется так "NeroStartSmart", там в левой стороне есть кнопочка "Приложения".жамкаешь туды - есть и вав эдитор.. Ток от него я давно отошла.. Буквально часа два назад в "акустике" сделала для мужа пару нарезок-склеек, сохранили с низким битрейтом и  загнали в телефон. Мелодии для звонка.  Прикольно!

----------


## Зарница

Я все усердно прочитала - и... не поняла. Объясняю: у меня есть большой документ(страниц на 200), весь в сообщение я его не вставлю. Как мне быть?Объясните очень очень понятно и поэтапно. Простите если об этом вы писали раньше,а я дура не поняла:frown:Что - что, а техника мне сложно дается- легче доараться:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> у меня есть большой документ(страниц на 200), весь в сообщение я его не вставлю. Как мне быть?


*Зарница*,
если тебе необходимо разместить в Инете большого размара документ, то , скорей всего, удобнее его "залить" на файлообменник , а затем выставить ссылку на него, чтобы все, кого ты желаешь с ним  ознакомить, могли по ссылке скачать его в свой компьютер, а затем открыть и прочесть.
Вот ссылка на те, которыми пользуюсь, например, я (считаю простыми в обращении)
http:/*************.com/ru/ -(Депозит)
http://files.mail.ru/ - (Файлы Майл.ру)

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

девочки и мальчики жалуюсь на склероз!!! раньше копировала ссылку(например из темки новый год в доску..., чтобы по ней перейти можно было) оч. редко этим пользовалась, поэтому забыла...напомните пожалуйста!!!Юля

----------


## maknata

*Julia5282*,



> раньше копировала ссылку(например из темки новый год в доску..., чтобы по ней перейти можно было)


Юль, это очень просто - открываешь нужную страницу (на которую тебе нужно дать ссылку), копируешьвверху адресную строку, открываешь страницу на доске и туда вставляешь.

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Вы не поверите!!! Но я половину слов не понимаю!!! Спасибо, конечно, за эту тему, но как быть таким как я? Может, есть словарь?  а вообще я вас зря напрягаю, я и в темах "гуляю" где захочу!!! Чувство прикольное - ходить научилась!!!!!! А куда пошла? Туда уже не вернулась....

Ну, я пошла....научусь, может быть...

----------


## Ильич

Закачал и получил ссылку
http://webfile.ru/4067146
Здесь видеоконвертер - программа преобразования  видео в различные форматы.

----------


## Нюся

Люди мои родные! Кто как проводит дарение подарков?

Я беру список гостей, по важности распределяю - родители, бабушки, дедушки, род. братья, сестры, тети, дяди семьями,блок-коллеги, и блок-друзья. Примерно так. Под каждый тост подводка, или послесловие (резюм из сказанного), песня в тему. Если от 20 до 50 чел, то все успевают сказать. частенько напряг бывает, - центральные фигуры слова слушают, тостирующие тож заняты, а народ скучает, не травить же им анекдоты втихаря...
Почитала, многие делают парад гостей, но ЭТО Ж жуть долго!!! И нудно!!! Все говорить будут.
А если сто человек?... И каждый тянется сказать умно и красиво.
На последнем кашмарном банкете я столько наслушалась по поводу "каждого отдельно вызывать, за каждый тост пить ОТДЕЛЬНО", "комкаете тосты!" Объяснений, что народу много, ВИПы не слушают.
И как быть?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Нюся*,
Анюта, в свадьбах темка специальная есть. Там всякие варианты обсуждали.http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=98280 Насчёт парада гостей. я его сама долго не принимала, поэтому особо не предлагала. Потом попробовала - и сейчас довольно часто соглашаются. Тоже думала, что времени дольше уйдёт - и тут поздравляют и за столом захотят. Ничего подобного. Я при этом параде микрофон даже гостям не даю и так живенько поздравляют. Первый раз у меня оператор возмутился, что это без микрофона, у него камера слова не запишет. На что ему ответила - НЕТ. Для чего это тебе? Потом за столом предлагаю желающим в микрофон сказать. Думаешь, хотят. Нет. Если 1-2 человека найдётся - уже много.:biggrin:

----------


## Нюся

Ириш, ну а потом за столом слово гостям- родителям или тосты за них и все?

----------


## Курица

*Просто ПОДНИМАЮ  эту темку*, которая может быть сейчас полезной многим из героически покининувших забой!!!:smile:

----------


## марина С

> А еще такой вопрос.
> Откуда можно взять такие большие красивые заставки которые двигаются.?У многих такие есть


вот несколько ссылок, где можно найти и разные картинки и линеечки, к примеру как у меня.
там все пошаговым методом объясняется как и что надо сделать:
http://mamahappy.ru/
http://line.mole.ru/love/
http://line.romanticcollection.ru/
http://line.onn.su/index.html
 :Ok:

----------


## Tigrena

> *КАК РАЗМЕСТИТЬ ФОТО НА САЙТЕ*
> 
> Для начала нужно фото обработать и удавить програмой Picasa (см. пост 4) 
> Затем зарегистрироваться на http://www.radikal.ru/ прочти все внимательно. Технология простая. На радикал загружаешь фото, потом выбираешь ссылку, копируешь и помещаешь в текст ответа. После отсылки ответа, ссылка превращаетсяв фото.


только вчера голову ломала как это сделать.Спасибо большое

----------


## Курица

> только вчера голову ломала как это сделать





> ломаю голову не первый месяц


Простите, друзья, но у меня ассоциативный тип мышления.Прочла ВАШИ высказывания, и из памяти всплыло стихотворение Ник.Рыленкова.Оно-о Родине,но тут пря сквозит главная мысль Форума:

Все в розовой дымке: леса, перелески...
Здесь краски не ярки и звуки не резки.
*Здесь мало увидеть, здесь надо всмотреться,
Чтоб яркой любовью наполнилось сердце.
Здесь мало услышать, здесь вслушаться нуж**но,
Чтоб в душу созвучья нахлынули дружно.*
Чтоб вдруг отразили прозрачные воды
Всю прелесть загадочность русской природы. 

:smile::wink:

----------


## Rec3

Подскажите пожалуйста! У меня в личном кабинете- в настройках- опции стоят галочки 
Элементы сообщения
Вы можете включить или выключить некоторые элементы в сообщениях. Это может пригодиться, если у вас плохая связь с форумом.
Показывать подпись +
Показывать аватары +
Показывать изображения (включая вложенные в сообщение и вставленные через BB код [IMG]) +

Но проблема в том, что я не могу видеть изображения формата "png", а раньше я могла их видеть.А также, изображения, загруженные через http://*********ru/. 
Если галочку уберу - не показывать изображения, то после этого можно увидеть ссылку.В чем может быть проблема?

----------


## Norma

Прочитала темку от начала и до конца,многое выписала,сейчас буду испытывать.А теперь вы конечно можете посмеяться над моей безграмотностью,но как сделать так,чтобы изменить цвет текста моего сообщения?Как увеличить его раздел?Вроде цвет выбираю,но копируется просто код этого цвета,а слова так и остаются чернымиkuku:eek:

----------


## Курица

> Вроде цвет выбираю,но копируется просто код этого цвета,а слова так и остаются черными


а ты выдели слово, потом-выбери цвет(крохотный треугольник справа от подчеркнутой буквы),и...жми.ВСтанут вокруг твоего выделенного слова скобки квадратныве и буквоцифры.А ты на них внимания не обращай, жми-Отправить быстрый ответ...И будет тебе Щ а сЬ т Ь е!!! :Aga:

----------


## luna

> вот несколько ссылок, где можно найти и разные картинки и линеечки, к примеру как у меня.
> там все пошаговым методом объясняется как и что надо сделать:
> http://mamahappy.ru/
> http://line.mole.ru/love/
> http://line.romanticcollection.ru/
> http://line.onn.su/index.html


Марина,Спасибо за ссылки.Благодаря вам и я получила картинку в подпись.:smile:

----------


## Джина

Прочитала темку, пользуюсь, как инструкцией. Пытаюсь общаться с вами и наводить порядок в "Кабинете". Но у меня наблюдаются остаточные явления компьютерного кретинизма :Vah: ,объясните, что делать в "Списке подписок" и "Редактировании папок".Куда подписываться? Что редактировать?kuku

----------


## Kescha

ой,это опять я !:wink:ложная тревога-:smile:У МЕНЯ ОПЯТъ ПОЛУЧИЛОСъ !!!! :Ok: просто когда я вставила картинку и хотела проверить,то посмотрела старый пост.спасибо, девочки!!!  :flower:  :Oj: ( не такая уж я " бестолковка " :Aga:  ).

----------


## Kescha

нуждаюсь в помощи !очень хочется навести порядок у себя в " кабинете" (чтоб всё как у людей было :biggrin:).но так как многие слова,термины для меня " тёмный " лес мне одной не осилить.может кто-нибудь " возьмёт меня на поруки "  :Aga: ,объяснив что это такое,когда и куда ...как пользоваться.но в первую очередь мне хотелось вставить  " МОЙ ПОСТ "в мои сообщения.( на стр.1 есть ответы на вопросы "как сделать так, чтобы адрес моего почтового ящика отображался в моих сообщениях ? "-можно это ?  ) :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## maknata

*Kescha*,




> но в первую очередь мне хотелось вставить " МОЙ ПОСТ "в мои сообщения.( на стр.1 есть ответы на вопросы "как сделать так, чтобы адрес моего почтового ящика отображался в моих сообщениях ? "-можно это ? )


Тыкс.. пытаюсь разобраться в вопросе. "Пост" - это любое твоё сообщение (не путай с почтой, на сленге это "мыло") Чтобы твой эмэйл отображался в твоих сообщениях, а так же чтобы и имя твоё тоже отображалось в любом посте заходишь в "Мой кабинет", слева видишь меню, жмёшь "изменить автоподпись" и уже там в окошечке пишешь своё "мыло", телефоны, линеечку, имя и проч. а потом жми "сохранить изменения" :Aga:

----------


## маскарад1

БОЮСЬ, задать вопрос который здесь был, но вроде всё прочла:

  А где вы видите адрес, когда даёте ссылку типа " вот посмотри здесь...( и далее синеньким ссылка на страницу где это находится на форуме) , а как можно помнить
где? вы это как-то ,куда-то заносите - типа "избранное"
 Извините если не понятно или глупость спрашиваю :Oj:

----------


## Сильва

*маскарад1*,
 Нет, просто старички многие помнят, в какой теме что искать, иногда даются ссылки на свои посты.

----------


## маскарад1

> *маскарад1*,
>  Нет, просто старички многие помнят, в какой теме что искать, иногда даются ссылки на свои посты.


 

Светлана. У ВАС в посте вот такая штучка:
 В разделе "Кто мы" *http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...postcount=1704* - ВОТ ЭТО ГДЕ УВИДЕТЬ??? 
 я так поняла, что это именно та страничка где вы писали о себе и наверное это было  очень давно, так как же вы помите где это?
  ладно когда это про себя, а когда пишут про других : " вот "Таня" писала об этом... зайди сюда.... не в смысле тему, а именно  на страничку с постом  попадаешь точным  :Tu: 

А по  вашей ссылке я нажала, чтобы перейти и почитать "кто вы "   - а там вот что:  ( так и у других было)              
Сообщение форума 
Сообщение не существует или не указан идентификатор (номер). Если вы уверены, что использовали правильную ссылку, свяжитесь с администрацией

----------


## Leni

Я тоже с вопросом хочу изменить имя с Lena251007 на  Jelena.
Просмотрела здесь все странички,ответа не нашла,речь только об изменеии подписи была. Кто знает,как делается?

----------


## maknata

*Lena251007*,



> хочу изменить имя с Lena251007 на Jelena.





> Кто знает,как делается?


Ту надо напрямую обращаться к администратору - к Мазайкиной или к Володе Кострову ((V.Kostrov)

----------


## Гвиола

*маскарад1*,если б была повнимательнее,то заметила,что в ссылке у Светы старый адрес нашего форума. А чтоб вставить ссылку,открывай страницу и вверху(в адресной) ссылка. Копируй и вставляй в любой пост.

----------


## марандра

Добрый вечер! Я новичёк и это моя первая попытка общения на форуме.
Помогите мне, пожалуйста, изменить имя, указанное при регистрации. Как это сделать - я не знаю! все мои попытки в этом направлении закончились неудачей!

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Я пытаюсь связаться с администратором, а мне пишет "Ошибка сервера"

----------


## Анжелла

> Помогите мне, пожалуйста, изменить имя, указанное при регистрации. Как это сделать - я не знаю! все мои попытки в этом направлении закончились неудачей!


Марина! Имя могут поменять только администраторы! Обратись к ним лично!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...49#post2572949   сюда.

----------


## zizi

*марина андреева*,
 Марина, если ты хочешь изменить свой ник, то это может сделать только модератор. А если имя в профиле, то нудно зайти в  "МОй кабинет" (это вверху твоей странички слева), а там в колонке  тоже с левой стороны выбрать редактировать данные.

----------


## маскарад1

> *маскарад1*,если б была повнимательнее,то заметила,что в ссылке у Светы старый адрес нашего форума. А чтоб вставить ссылку,открывай страницу и вверху(в адресной) ссылка. Копируй и вставляй в любой пост.


  СПАСИБО, за подсказку -сегодня попробовала первый раз вставить ( в теме ищу-помогите) вроде получилось- проверила -работает.

 НО ВСЁТАКИ- может есть какой-то секрет  *как найти, то  место где было написано об этом*? мною же например
  Я пока вспомнила, где я об этом писала - чуть не отпало желание помчЬ человеку - ведь столько твремени ушло.....
 я где-то читала про ПОИСКОВИК 
  или всё-таки надо просто помнить??? но это не риально-
 но ведь столько форумчан сразу пишут " посмотри вот здесь" - как они помнят где??
  ИЗВИНИТЕ ещё раз меня " деревянную"

----------


## маскарад1

УРА, ДО МЕНЯ ДОШЛО!!!!! КЛИКАЕШЬ ПО СВОЕМУ ИМЕНИ В ПРАВОМ ВЕРХНЕМ УГЛУ А ТАМ ЕСТЬ СТАТИСТИКА СООБЩЕНИЙ МОИХ - ПОСМАТРИВАЕШЬ, ЗАХОДИШЬ, КОПИРУЕШЬ ССЫЛКУ

----------


## юрик71

форумчане,можно вопрос?
не могу найти ответ, почему я не могу прикреплять вложения?
помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Порубовы

инструкция с нашего форума:


подробно, как пользоваться радикалом:
хотим обратить ваше внимание на ссылку Радикал-размещение фото
она так же расположена под наборами смайлов

нажав на неё вы переходите на сервис бесплатного размещения фото. вы можете загрузить фото со своего компьютера (по умолчанию открыта именно эта закладка, обведена в синий овал) или из интернета,тогда вы будете уверены, что фото не пропадёт или вместо него не появиться другое(надо нажать на закладку, обведёную в зелёный овал)
чтобы загрузить фото с компа, надо нажать кнопку "обзор" - овбедена в красный овал
чтобы загрузить из интернета, надо перейдя на вкладку просто ввести адрес изображения в строку, обведённую красным овалом.
после этого надо нажать кнопку "загрузить" - розовый овал.

после загрузки вы увидите страницу, на которой надо скопировать вторую ссылку и просто вставить в текст сообщения.


так же есть дополнительные опции, в которых вы разберётесь при желании: надпись на фото, вставить превью - маленькую картинку, при нажатии на загрузится всё фото, уменьшение фото до определённых размеров и тд.

----------


## Курица

> форумчане,можно вопрос?
> не могу найти ответ, почему я не могу прикреплять вложения?
> помогите пожалуйста





> что-то никто не откликается, ау-у!!!


Юра, ЧТО вы имееете в виду? 
КАКИЕ вложения нужно прикрепить? 
Закачиваем на файлообменники и выставляем ссылку.
*Фото* закачиваем так-как постом выше объясняют *Порубовы* 
или же на http://*********ru/ - это еще проще-нажмете на цветную дискетку вверху быстрого ответа- и вся "любовь"...
*Муз. файлы* загружаете- на Файлы.Майл .ру http://files.mail.ru/ , например, или на Депозит http:/*************.com/ru/  (или на любой другой, знакомый вам и удобный обменник), а ссылку даем в посте.

По-прежнему что-то не ясно, Юр?:smile:

----------


## юрик71

*Курица*,
нет,это я умею!
мои права в разделе - написано, Вы не можете прикреплять вложения! 
что это за безобразие?

----------


## maknata

*юрик71*,
 Юра, спокойствие, только спокойствие. Никто твои права не ущемлял, и вложение никто не может прикреплять. Просто раньше такая функция была на форуме - т.е. музыку и прочие файлы загружали прямо на форум. Но увы, практика показала, что это сильно много занимает места и от этого отказались. Так что теперь -загружеам на другой ресурс, а сюда только ссылки. :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

*юрик71*,
Юра, на нашем форуме пользователи НЕ МОГУТ делать вложения.

----------


## Курица

Для многих будет полезно сходить по ссылочке у нас же *на Форуме в темке  В помощь пользователям*, там речь идет вот о чем:
*Файлообменники 

Куда залить файлы, чтобы их могли скачать другие? 
84 проверенных сервиса.*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=4
пост № 9

----------


## Mazaykina

*юрик71*,
Юр, ты чуток перепутал- вложения- это mp3 файлы - из на форум заливать нельзя. Эта функция закрыта, а выкладывать фотографии- конечно можно, мало того, там. где ты пишешь свой пост есть такой значок [IMG]http://*********ru/35951.gif[/IMG] Кликаешь на него и заливаешь с компьютера любую фотку, копируешь вторую ссылку и вставляешь в своем посте.

----------


## oksi7771

Девочки - объясните как написать в личку?

----------


## Анжелла

> Девочки - объясните как написать в личку?


Около ника человека есть треугольник. Нажимаешь туда и пишешь.
Я тебе в скайп написала, а ты не принимаешь меня. :Tu:

----------


## lara011

Что у меня с ПОИСКом:confused:? Раньше, когда я хотела что то найти, нажимала там "вылезало" такое окошко я там писала и выпадали сообщения.
 А сейчас, нажимаю ПОИСК и выпадает "расширеный поиск", а мне не нужно, я не умею по нему искать. КАк вернуть то что было раньше? Очень страдаю :Tu:

----------


## марина С

> Что у меня с ПОИСКом:confused:? Раньше, когда я хотела что то найти, нажимала там "вылезало" такое окошко я там писала и выпадали сообщения.
>  А сейчас, нажимаю ПОИСК и выпадает "расширеный поиск", а мне не нужно, я не умею по нему искать. КАк вернуть то что было раньше? Очень страдаю


у меня та же проблема нарисовалась.:cool:

----------


## lara011

> у меня та же проблема нарисовалась


Люди добрые! Помогите нам, пожалуйста!

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*
Ура! Заработалоkuku! Спасибо Таня! :flower:

----------


## Kescha

> у меня та же проблема нарисовалась



я тоже страдаю! ...прошу помощи... :flower:

----------


## Ильич

Ищите расширенным поиском, другого просто нет
Поверте мне ничего сложного.

----------


## Ира-Праздник

Очень полезная тема! Особенно для меня  :Ok:  Спасибо всем кто её поддерживает!!!

----------


## мариванна

> А можно и проще.  Прямо над сообщением, которые ты пишешь, подними глаза вверх и найди цветную дискету. Кликаешь на нее - http://*********ru/   и здесь сразу с компьютера вытаскиваешь фото, которое хочешь вставить в сообщение (сразу автоматически и ужимает). Нигде не надо регистрироваться.



спасибо за гостеприимство!

----------


## королевишна

Ира, согласна с тобой целиком и полностью.

----------


## Натуля

Объясните мне пожалуйста... Пока я пишу сообщение, меня скидывают с форума. т.е. когда я нажимаю кнопку отправить, мне пишут, что я не зарегистрирована... у меня с компом что-то не так? Приходится снова вводить пароли ... и переписывать все заново...

----------


## лека

*Губанова Наталья*,
  Когда тебя скинет, ты по новой введешь пороль и поставь галочку в квадратике ниже пароля запомнить и щелкни войти По моему так =))

----------


## Натуля

*Лека*
Спасибо большое, попробую сейчас. А то устала уже переписывать свои сообщения.

----------


## Натуля

Ура! У меня всё получилось. Теперь не вышибает. Спасибо еще раз!!!!!!

----------


## murchalka

Спасибо, Вам БОЛЬШОЕ:) скоро буду улыбаться вам с фото!

----------


## ZAVCLUB

пожайлуста мэтры. обьясните .как выложить песню? у меня попросили .а я не умею заранее спасибо

----------


## nanewich

*ZAVCLUB*,
 Всё очень просто. Вот ссылка на обменник которым пользуюсь я http://rghost.ru/ Заходиш туда, регистрируешься, потом в обзоре выбираеш что хочеш залить, нажимаеш отправить, потом когда появиться адрес ссылки на залитый тобой материал, копируеш её и вставляеш в своё сообщение. В общем ничего сложного, главное не спешить, и всё получиться.

----------


## Курица

> как выложить песню?





> Вот ссылка на обменник которым пользуюсь


А я чаще заливаю сюда:http://files.mail.ru/ 
Жми на *Загрузить файл*,выбирай из своего компа, потом, когда уже всё закачалось ,жми на *Получить ссылку.*
Эту ссылочку и выставляй в свой пост.
Только после неё один разок нажми на пробел, чтоб во вставленном тексте она была рабочей, т.е. ,нажав на неё, любой сразу попал бы на твою залитую на обменник вещь! Внешне она (ссылка) должна быть в твоем сообщении на Форуме синего цвета с подчёркиванием.

----------


## Ольгия

Скажите, пожалуйста, на днях ещё тема "Документы (медали, грамоты и др) была для новичков открыта. А теперь я не могу туда попасть. Это для всех новичков закрыли, или только я чем-то провинилась?

----------


## наташа гергалова

Столько времени на форуме, а все как в темном лесу. Помню, что был раздел с умными ответами на "глупые вопросы", несколько часов искала, наконец нашла. Миленькие, помогите пожалуйста! Скачала с YouTube видео, но теперь его надо конвертировать в другой формат (AVI)? как это сделать? Если спрашиваю не там где надо, простите "темную личность" и направьте туда, куда надо. А если ответите, мое огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!! Теперь самое главное запомнить где вы есть....

----------


## юрик71

> Столько времени на форуме, а все как в темном лесу. Помню, что был раздел с умными ответами на "глупые вопросы", несколько часов искала, наконец нашла. Миленькие, помогите пожалуйста! Скачала с YouTube видео, но теперь его надо конвертировать в другой формат (AVI)? как это сделать? Если спрашиваю не там где надо, простите "темную личность" и направьте туда, куда надо. А если ответите, мое огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!! Теперь самое главное запомнить где вы есть....


если скачала видео в формате FLV то надо установить конвертер, например Free FLV converter и на нем можно перекодировать в AVI
учти, что качество на YouTube очень низкое!

----------


## mariSh_a

Подскажите пожалуйста !:rolleyes: :Aga: 
В одной теме дается урок 
Итак, урок 1
"Как вклеить одну картинку в другую".
BORKED 
Как посмотреть этот урок? А то я темный лес!!!!!:smile:

----------


## swinging

> что качество на YouTube очень низкое!


Было когда то. Сейчас на Ютубе можно ВЫБИРАТЬ КАЧЕСТВО вплоть до HDTV (конечно, при условии, что ролик заливался в таком качестве).




> Подскажите пожалуйста !:rolleyes:
> В одной теме дается урок 
> Итак, урок 1
> "Как вклеить одну картинку в другую".
> BORKED 
> Как посмотреть этот урок? А то я темный лес!!!!!:smile:


Дай ссылку на урок (в какой теме), так трудно ответить, что то связанное с недоступностью.

Пы.Сы Пока тебя дождёшься... Сам нашёл. Ролик там показывает нормально. Обновляй флеш плеер у себя на компе.

Удачи!

----------


## Курица

> Обновляй флеш плеер у себя на компе.


Саш, у девочки плеера вообще не было...Я дала ей ссылку, надеюсь, что скачала уже его Марина, и ролик посмотрела. :Aga:

----------


## mariSh_a

Спасибо за помощь!!! :Oj:  :Oj: 
Плеер у меня был - просто выключены плагины (вроде бы так называется)

        Ролик посмотрела !!!!!! Спасибо всем !!!! :Aga: :wink:

----------


## Озорная

*swinging*,

Саш, подскажи, пожалуйста, как теперь скачивать с Ютуба и Рутуба? Videosaver, бастуууует.......:frown:

----------


## swinging

> *swinging*,
> 
> Саш, подскажи, пожалуйста, как теперь скачивать с Ютуба и Рутуба? Videosaver, бастуууует.......:frown:


Наташа, я честно сказать, не в курсе кто там бастует. Я просмотренные ролики, и музыку, которую не дают скачивать, вытаскиваю у себя из компа, из папки  Temporary Internet Files. А услугами Видеосейвера я не пользовался, хотя возможно когда то рекомендовал их ресурс, опираясь на отзывы сторонних юзеров. 
Я постараюсь поискать, что рекомендуют в инете, по этому поводу.

Удачи!

----------


## swinging

Докладываюсь. В инете я порылся, но похоже пока способа сграбить ролики с ютуб не нашли (но найдут, не сомневайся), пока предлагают воспользоваться какими то программами. Пару из них я пробовал установить, но либо звук есть - изображения нет, либо наоборот, либо в прогах стоЯт коняшки (трояны).
Поэтому, предлагаю воспользоваться моим (ну не моим, а которым пользуюсь я). Заключается он вот в чём. Просматриваешь ролик на сервере (любом) ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО до того момента, как он загрузится полностью (это видно по затенённому  индикатору (для уверенности просмотри его весь). ПотОм у себя на компе идёшь на диск, где стоИт система (обычно это диск С), открываешь - ищешь папку Documents and Settings, открываешь ищешь папку с именем юзера (как обОзван хозяин компьютера), открываешь, ищешь папку Local Settings, открываешь, ищешь папку Temporary Internet Files, в этой папке будет много барахла выбери в меню "Вид" - упорядочить по размеру, все нужные файлы будут большими (либо в самом конце, либо в самом начале, зависит от установки. Ищешь свой ролик (он будет в формате FLV, и перетаскиваешь его в какую-нибудь папку. И зыришь сколько влезет. Это выглядит сложно, на деле всё просто. Да, ещё такой момент, если у тебя на компе стоИт скрытый режим, его необходимо снять, так как система считает эти файлы чересчур важными для себя (это не так) и половины папок, о которых я писАл ты можешь не увидеть. Снимается он (режим) так: Открываешь любую папку, в шапке окна ищешь "Сервис", нажимаешь, выпадет окно, нажимаешь "Свойства папки", выпадет окно, нажимаешь "Вид", СНИМАЕШЬ галку в квадрате "Скрывать защищённые системные файлы (рекомендуется)", нажимаешь "ОК" и ты видишь папки о которых я написАл выше. Немного запутанно написАл, но этот способ действует у меня уже лет пять (только что проверял) без всяких программ и сервисов. Конечно у тебя на компе должен стоять обновлённый флэшплеер, чтобы этот ролик посмотреть (это само-собой), либо конвертор видеоформатов. Пока так, но как найду ещё способ попроще для вас (для меня наоборот это самый простой), я отпишусь здесь, ну или может кто другой найдёт.

Удачи!

----------


## swinging

Ну, я короче нашёл програмку, вроде вирей нет, с ютуба качает влёт и на лету конвертирует во что хошь, получаешь файл в нужном тебе формате, а главное она не требует установки на комп и работать может с флешки Portable версия. Поскольку правилами форума запрещено давать ссылки на софт, то если нужно я залью и через личку дам ссылку. Или сама найди в инете, называется она (прога) Portable Tomato TubeDownload v2.6.5
Работоспособность с ютуба проверил - работает, другие серверы по причине низкого качества и постоянных тормозов меня не интересуют, по-этому желания их проверять у меня нет.

Удачи!

----------


## Озорная

*swinging*,

Саш, спасибо большое за разъяснения!  :Pivo:  Я пыталась и раньше действовать по первому варианту, но запуталась там окончательно.... :Oj:  Наверное, галочки не были сняты со скрытого режима.... Завтра посмотрю всё досконально.... 

Саш, если не затруднит, кинь в личку ссылочку на Portable Tomato TubeDownload v2.6.5, пожалуйста. А то, сегодня ползала по инету и схватила неприличную заставочку, которую не убрать было ничем... Спасибо моим форумским друзьям, скинули мне код на разблокировку и помогли, тем самым, избавиться от этого безобразия....:biggrin:

----------


## swinging

> Саш, если не затруднит, кинь в личку ссылочку на Portable Tomato TubeDownload v2.6.5, пожалуйста.


Хорошо, сейчас позавтракаю, и залью.



> А то, сегодня ползала по инету и схватила неприличную заставочку, которую не убрать было ничем...


А какой у тебя стоИт обозреватель (браузер)? По-любому в любом браузере в свойствах обозревателя (Дополнительно) запрети (или сними галки с "разрешить) любого активного содержимого, и установку программ, в "конфиденциальности" поставь галку в "Блокировать всплывающие окна", в "параметрах" можно указать на каких ресурсах их разрешить (допустим forum.in-ku.com), а то можно не только заставок нахватать.
Пы.Сы Да, ещё проверь блокирует ли скрипты твой антивирь.

Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*swinging*,
 Саша, мне тоже ссылочку кинь.  :flower:

----------


## swinging

А собстсвенно говоря, почему это запрещено? Программа является бесплатной, правда она служит для совершения неких, как бы "противоправных" действий, но на сайте Ютуба НИГДЕ не написАно, что нельзя применять какие-либо программы для сохранения роликов у себя на компе. Но если модераторы посчитают ссылку на программу нарушением чего либо, то пусть удаляют пост, я не возражаю (тем более, что моего возражения и не требуется).
Вот ссылка:

*Portable Tomato TubeDownload v2.6.5* 

Удачи!

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

Будьте добры, объясните "Темное дремучей" Как управляться со СКАЙПОМ? Через минуту он у меня установится, а что дальше?
И еще если можно один вопрос: как изменить моё заглавное имя над аватаркой на что -нибудь без цифр, спасибо всем ОГРОМНОЕ

----------


## swinging

> Будьте добры, объясните "Темное дремучей" Как управляться со СКАЙПОМ? Через минуту он у меня установится, а что дальше?


Он сам напишет, что от тебя потребуется.



> И еще если можно один вопрос: как изменить моё заглавное имя над аватаркой на что -нибудь без цифр, спасибо всем ОГРОМНОЕ


Напиши в личку администраторам
Mazaykina (Марина)
http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=29

или 
V.Kostrov (Владимир)
http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=35

Лучше обоим, но при этом напиши, что ты отправляешь просьбу обоим.

Удачи!

----------


## Озорная

> А какой у тебя стоИт обозреватель (браузер)?


Саш, у нас стоит Опера и Мазила. Спасибки тебе, сейчас заставлю мужа репку морщить по твоим рекомендациям... Сама боюсь всякие там галочки ставить и снимать.... :Oj: :redface::biggrin:

----------


## gresewa2010

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как и куда можно загрузить свои работы - фоторамки? Почему-то везде      блокируется вход, необходимо 30 сообщений.Это что имеется ввиду - работы или просто беседа? У меня загружено 8 сценариев, нужно еще 22 или можно компенсировать фото или фоторамками? Объясните  кто - нибудь, пожалуйста...

----------


## Ильич

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как и куда можно загрузить свои работы - фоторамки? П


Грузи на http://www.radikal.ru/ а потом ссылку помещай в текст сообщения
Подробнее =- *читай в этой теме все сначала* Ответы уже написаны и все разжевано

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Будьте добры, объясните "Темное дремучей" Как управляться со СКАЙПОМ? Через минуту он у меня установится, а что дальше?
> И еще если можно один вопрос: как изменить моё заглавное имя над аватаркой на что -нибудь без цифр, спасибо всем ОГРОМНОЕ


Скайп нужно поставить, найти контакты, а потом общаться либо в чате либо в  телефонном и видео режимах Есть подсказки начать чат или видеозвонок.
Если не нравиться свой ник пиши админам на что сменить нажими трегольничек в восклицательным знаком под фото и пиши.

----------


## swinging

> Почему-то везде блокируется вход, необходимо 30 сообщений.Это что имеется ввиду - работы или просто беседа?


Это без разницы. Конечно, работы лучше размещать в предназначенных для них месте (я не в курсе открыты ли они тебе), а вот просто побеседовать можно везде (за это не расстреливают).

Удачи!

----------


## gresewa2010

Большое спасибо   за помощь, кое-что я действительно уже нашла в этой теме  и вообще попытаюсь быть поактивнее

----------


## gresewa2010

> Большое спасибо   за помощь, кое-что я действительно уже нашла в этой теме  и вообще попытаюсь быть поактивнее


[img]http://s18.******info/ee85e664579bbee6634ae28f27d3acf8.gif[/img]

----------


## ZAVCLUB

подскажите пожайлуста когда открываются закрытые темы я уже 30 дней  и сообщений у меня за 60 а темы не открываются может есть еще какие-то правила?

----------


## ZAVCLUB

подскажите пожайлуста как сделать ,чтобы в сообщении было выделено несколькоников (хочу сказать людям спасибо )но не получается нажимаю кнопку мультициравания  .а потом куда?

----------


## swinging

> подскажите пожайлуста как сделать ,чтобы в сообщении было выделено несколькоников (хочу сказать людям спасибо )но не получается нажимаю кнопку мультициравания  .а потом куда?


А зачем ты нажимаешь мультицитирование? Для добавления ников в своё сообщение просто нажимай на нужные ники.

Удачи!

----------


## perchenia

Люди добрые, пошлите,пожалуйста, туда, где общаются работники детских лагерей отдыха? :Oj:  :flower: \где то раньше видела-не найду,а то последний раз трудилась на этом поприще лет ...надцать назад,а теперь вот с 06.06 заступать-что там теперь творится???:eek::frown:kuku
А то вот девчонки, обсуждая детские денюхи, про какой-то стиль ВИНКИ разговаривают,а я про это и слыхом не слыхивала-ДРЕМУЧЕСТЬ!!! :Oj:  :Jopa: и спросить стыдно...

----------


## Курица

> Люди добрые, пошлите,пожалуйста, туда, где *общаются работники детских лагерей отдыха?*


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=78315 - это ЗДЕСЬ! :Aga:

----------


## mariSh_a

Подскажите пожалуйста почему загружаю на радикал изображение в формате PNG  а радикал выставляе ссылки в формате JPG? 
    Что я делаю не так ?

----------


## Ильич

Так работает радикал, а что не нравится.. ну и пусть JPG лишь бы отображалось

----------


## elenalogachova

добрый вечер! У меня к вам вопрос: Те участники, которые зарегистрировались примерно в 2008 году, для них не было установлено единого правила, такого как в течении 30 дней проявить себя на форуме и тем самым оставить порядка 30-ти сообщений? Почему они, не принося ничего на форум, могут только пользоваться? Вы спросите, к чему это я? Просто на данном форуме я обнаружила свою конкурентку(из одного города), у которой ни одного сообщения, ни одного предложения, стало быть ни одной благодарности. В итоге, она только пользуется и ничего больше. Разве это справедливо?

----------


## mariSh_a

> Так работает радикал, а что не нравится.. ну и пусть JPG лишь бы отображалось


дело в том что я загружала рамочку для фотографий (если формат PNG  то можно просто вставит фотографию, а в другом формате нельзя)   

P.S. Другие выставляю в формате PNG, а я не могу . ПОЧЕМУ?

----------


## nanewich

Если у неё нет сообщений, то в закрытые разделы она не попадёт.

----------


## nanewich

*marina2609*,
Если проблемы, то можно выложить на обменник и сдесь дать ссылку, желательно с превюшкой.

----------


## Ильич

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Ильич  
> Так работает радикал, а что не нравится.. ну и пусть JPG лишь бы отображалось
> дело в том что я загружала рамочку для фотографий (если формат PNG то можно просто вставит фотографию, а в другом формате нельзя) 
> 
> P.S. Другие выставляю в формате PNG, а я не могу . ПОЧЕМУ?


Читаю
Проект Радикал-Фото http://radikal.ru представляет собой сервис для оперативной публикации *фотографий* в интернет-форумах, блогах, досках объявлений, чатах.
Фотографий,  а не шаблонов Фотошоп...
PNG через файлообменник

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Всем привет! Скажите, добрые люди, как скачать видео? Как качать с Ю-тьюба я уже знаю, благодаря Саше. А с Ру-тьюба? С Контакта? С Мэйла? Подскажите, пжалста!:rolleyes:

----------


## mariha1982

Здравствуйте! [IMG]http://*********ru/1249239m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mariha1982

Что-то у меня не то получилось!) Приношу извинения - первый блин комом!

----------


## Маргоshа

Здравствуйте, помогите!
как отвечать через сайт на личные сообщения? 
Вот сегодня хотела ответить, а мне ответ: "КУРИЦА.........какие-то закорючки.....много-много......" А потом - "Извините, такого адреса - НЕТ!" 
Что не так делаю?:frown:

----------


## Курица

> как отвечать через сайт на личные сообщения? 
> Вот сегодня хотела ответить, а мне ответ: "КУРИЦА


Всё объяснила в личке. :Aga:

----------


## Eralashka

> Всем привет! Скажите, добрые люди, как скачать видео? Как качать с Ю-тьюба я уже знаю, благодаря Саше. А с Ру-тьюба? С Контакта? С Мэйла? Подскажите, пжалста!:rolleyes:


Привет! Например с помощью вот этого сайта http://videosaver.ru/ 
Я и музыку ВКонтакте качаю через него, там можно по всему списку сразу качать, а не по одной песне как везде :Ok:

----------


## Natashaku

[img]http://s.******info/bfbc32a0675441fa180b49b33a075966.gif[/img]
 Пробую поставить. Получилось!
Это всем за обучение! Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Natashaku

> добрый вечер! У меня к вам вопрос: Те участники, которые зарегистрировались примерно в 2008 году, для них не было установлено единого правила, такого как в течении 30 дней проявить себя на форуме и тем самым оставить порядка 30-ти сообщений? Почему они, не принося ничего на форум, могут только пользоваться? Вы спросите, к чему это я? Просто на данном форуме я обнаружила свою конкурентку(из одного города), у которой ни одного сообщения, ни одного предложения, стало быть ни одной благодарности. В итоге, она только пользуется и ничего больше. Разве это справедливо?


Сейчас справедливо - регистрируешься, пользуешься, делишься и т.д.
Так же наши ведущие в нашем городке все с форума взяли и проводят, а чтобы они регистрировались или что-то выкладывали, я не видела. Я-то порядочно зарегистрировалась, выкладывала что имела, пользовалась тем, чем делились другие, а на некоторое время (из-за технических причин) на форуме перестала бывать, так вот тоже мне не все доступно сейчас стало. Подожду что ли  :Aga:

----------


## Люба Беликова

Ура-ура! Аватар получился! Спасибо за уроки!

----------


## igoriok

:067:  :067: 
спасибо огромное всем за объяснения.

----------


## rusalo4ka

Добрый вечер всем! Подскажите, как изменить размер фотографии и как вставить значок скайпа.

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите, как изменить размер фотографии и как вставить значок скайпа.


Доброе утро!
Прочитать эту тему с самого начала. Там ВСЁ есть.

----------


## Андрей Огнев

http://*********ru/1539516.jpg

Ух ты! Получилось чтоли фотку установить!

Спасибо!!!

----------


## СаньКА83

http://s004.radikal.ru/i205/1009/ec/0f283116bf60.jpg

http://s005.radikal.ru/i210/1009/6a/6ed69fa578e2.jpg

http://s42.radikal.ru/i095/1009/e2/82fd26e27ead.jpg
Извините, что так много ссылок выставляю, просто немного тренируюсь:rolleyes:, вроде как получилось, спс всем :flower: !

----------


## Курица

> Извините, что так много ссылок выставляю, просто немного тренируюсь


Шурочка, а вот я тебе авочку сделала-ужала твоё фото и поменьше(по размеру)-сделала-осталось только скачать его себе в комп , а потом загрузить как аватар.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1701930.jpg[/IMG]

А как это сделать-опять читай темку!
ты такая яркая, что тобой можно любоваться!
Даёшь аву в студию! :Aga:

----------


## СаньКА83

Вот - это СЮРПРИЗ! :Ok: 
Спасибки! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ! Ради такого подарка стоит еще раз прочитать темку! Только теперь с чувством, толком, с остановкой!

----------


## Озорная

*СаньКА83*,

А как? НЕ часто задаваемый вопрос на форуме.... :biggrin:

Сюрприз есть, а аватарки до сих пор нет???????? :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Сообщение от СаньКА83
> Извините, что так много ссылок выставляю, просто немного тренируюсь
> Шурочка, а вот я тебе авочку сделала-ужала твоё фото и поменьше(по размеру)-сделала-осталось только скачать его себе в комп , а потом загрузить как аватар.
> 
> 
> А как это сделать-опять читай темку!
> ты такая яркая, что тобой можно любоваться!
> Даёшь аву в студию!


А я подчистил еще шопом!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1694846m.jpg[/IMG]

ссылка http://*********ru/1694846.jpg

----------


## СаньКА83

> А я подчистил еще шопом!


ДААААААА,  :Ok: загляденье! 
Спасибо, бравый мучжина!

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо, бравый мучжина!


Аватар в студию! :Aga:

----------


## СаньКА83

Ну вот, как-то так))))))))

----------


## Ильич

УРАААА! Ё! ЗАРАБОТАЛО!!!!
Санька с нами....!!!!

----------


## Juliya Star

А как изменить свой ник...а то смотрю здесь много не равнодушных людей к моему НИКу... постоянно наталкиваюсь на злость и грубость и заявления в личке если просьбы пишу "Мол ты супер тамада, думаю лучше меня знаешь:("

----------


## Маргоshа

привет всем, 
а почему у меня время сайта, не совпадает с реальным временем.
Т.е. сейчас в реале 15-34, а сколько покажет сайт?
Смотрите

----------


## maknata

*Маргоshа*,
 Заходишь в свой кабинет (в левом верхнем углу на синей полоске есть кнопка "мой кабинет" и там ищешь в настройках как выставить часовой пояс. Если надо подробнее - стучи в личку - выставим вместе.:wink:

----------


## Люба Беликова

Ах вот в чём дело! Я думала только у меня какой-то фирменный глюк...или специальное форумское время.... А всё гораздо проще! Спасибо-спасибо!

----------


## Панандопуло

*Скачивание с бесплатного, скоростного файло обменника UA-IX*

Вам дали ссылку на скачивание файла с *UA-IX*


Здесь инструкция как это сделать.

1) Прокручиваем страницу вниз видим кнопку *Скачать файл бесплатно*


2) шаг 2. В пустом окне вводим предложенный код (он меняется все время)


3) шаг 3. Выбираем *Скачать быстро*


4) шаг 4. После нажатия на кнопку *Скачать быстро* появиться следующее окно с таймером в верху на 60 сек. Ждем 60 сек.


5) шаг5. Получаем ссылку и скачиваем нужный файл


*Это все. Немножко потыцать, но скорость отдачи отличная*

----------


## Ильич

Миша! Ты молодец!Но для этих вопросов есть специальная тема , а именно А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме Всю помощь  туда.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Как скачивать с файло обменников (выкладываем свои инструкции)


перенесла в соответствующую тему.:wink:

----------


## Дергилева Лена

На форуме не так давно. Ориентируюсь пока не очень. Подскажите, если я оставила сообщение в теме и мне на него ответили - можно ли вновь войдя на форум увидеть это сразу. А то ищу потом тему, а в каком разделе - пока  :Jopa:  путаюсь...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Подскажите, если я оставила сообщение в теме и мне на него ответили - можно ли вновь войдя на форум увидеть это сразу. А то ищу потом тему, а в каком разделе - пока  путаюсь...


Лена, я просто подписалась на все темы, где  хотя бы раз оставляла сообщения, теперь при посещениии форума я сразу захожу в МОЙ КАБИНЕТ, и там у меня все темы эти и отмечаются....

----------


## светик семицветик

Добрый день, дамы и господа. Меня зовут Светлана, веду свадьбы, юбилеи третий год. Все время все проходило на УРА. И гости веселые попадались. А недавно вела свадьбу ...это просто ужас! Несколько парней из гостей были агрессивными. Кто-то пришел на свадьбу веселиться,  а эти просто напиться!  Один даже заявил , давай скорее свою фигню заканчивай. Я кое -как  заставляла себя выходить  и вести программу. Мой ди-джей просто был  в шоке. Коллеги, посоветуйте как вести себя в таких ситуациях?

*Добавлено через 1 час 8 минут*
Форумчане, подскажите ... Я пытаюсь вставлять ответы на сообщения нажав на клавишу  (лист  с пером),  а ответ почему - то цепляется  к другому сообщению(

----------


## Любаша И.

Подскажите как поменять ник на форуме?не могу найти функции в моём кабинете,ткните пож-та носиком....

----------


## Ильич

> Подскажите как поменять ник на форуме?не могу найти функции в моём кабинете,ткните пож-та носиком....
> __________________


Напиши письмо masha@zaykin.de Мазайкиной и укажи свой новый ник. тебе поменяют. Но сто раз подумай какой ты хочешь. Часто менять не приветствуется....

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Коллеги, посоветуйте как вести себя в таких ситуациях?


Забей! Дураков всегда хватает. В этом разе они тебе попались...
Впрочем  профессионально добавлю, их ты не взяла. то есть все что ты делала для них - фигня. Значит есть куда расти, что б и таких увлечь за собой... есть есть способы...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> На форуме не так давно. Ориентируюсь пока не очень. Подскажите, если я оставила сообщение в теме и мне на него ответили - можно ли вновь войдя на форум увидеть это сразу. А то ищу потом тему, а в каком разделе - пока  путаюсь...


Смотри здесь

----------


## Любаша И.

*Ильич*,
 Спасибки,ну как решусь поменяю просто мне кажется я тут прям самая офицальная с Ф,И,О, вот и хотела попроще. Спасибо,будем знать)

----------


## Kescha

ребята,плакать хочется...не могу найти "говорим стихами".
откройте курсы как пользоваться " новым форумом".и смайлики исчезли,

----------


## Сенова Оксана

смайлики есть в разширенном ответе :Aga:  а вот тему твою я тоже не нашла .может ее переименовали******глянь здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....****-********? ой,мама дорогая, а что это за звездочки******

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Девочки как отправить в личку не могу найти на новом форуме как это сделать?

----------


## Сенова Оксана

кликни на ник..там появиться окошко личные сообщения

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> Впрочем профессионально добавлю, их ты не взяла. то есть все что ты делала для них - фигня


ИЛЬИЧ!
При  всём  уважении  к  Вам, мы  не  100  долларовые  купюры  и  не  можем  нравиться  всем  поголовно.

Мужчине  проще, он  может  задавить  авторитетом, он  сильнее,  а  даме, иногда  очень  сложно   справиться  с  откровенным  хамством  и  агрессией.

----------


## юрик71

*Kescha* позже все востановится, и "спасибо" появится!

----------


## Kescha

спасибо  *ЮРИК71* ,но у меня всё равно много вопросов,например:
у меня трудности при входе на форум. задаю "имя",потом "пароль" и
у меня не пропадает само слово"имя" и поэтому меня не впускают пока я не удалю
это слово.(интересно кто-нибудь понял что я написала? хи-хи(ну а это вместо отсутствующих 
смайликов).
как сделать так,что именно нужно сейчас нажимать, чтобы в ответе было видно к кому я обращаюсь?
как сделать так ,чтобы в ответе было видно сообщение,на которое я отвечаю?

----------


## юрик71

имя можно стереть, как это делаешь обычно! а смайлики сидят ниже, расширенный режим нажми-там они! и последнее, выделяй левой кнопкой и тяни, до кудв тебе нужно, затем нажимай кнопку ответ с цитированиеми будет тебе Аллес гемахт! :Vah:

----------


## Курица

> как сделать так,что именно нужно сейчас нажимать, чтобы в ответе было видно к кому я обращаюсь?
> как сделать так ,чтобы в ответе было видно сообщение,на которое я отвечаю?


*Kescha*,
*Лен*, методом тыка я поняла, что чтобы всё было так, как ты пишешь, надо:
1. Нажать ПОД постом того, кого хочешь процитировать *"Ответить с цитированием"*(выпадет уитайская грамота-не обращай внимания!
2. кликай после этого-*Расширенный режим.*
И вот тут изгаляйся как хочешь-крякозябры уже смотрятся норм.русским текстом_удаляй куски лишнего текста, оставляй фразу, на которую хочешь отреагировать. И ещё и смайлы есть(немного, правда), но пока хва... :Aga:

----------


## Kescha

ЮРИК71 -спасибо. :flower: я так и делала( ю ) ,чтобы попасть на форум.
я думала может я делаю что-то не так. ну ладно может потом всё наладится,главное
меня впускают. :Aga: 





понемножку и я осваиваюсь...kukuи у меня смайлики на месте. :Aga:  :Vah:

----------


## Kescha

_удаляй куски лишнего текста, оставляй фразу, на которую хочешь отреагировать. И ещё и смайлы есть(немного, правда), но пока хва... :Aga: [/QUOTE]



Танюша,пробую  твой метод.
я думаю старым методом было проще писатъ и 
отправлятъ сообщения.было бы здорово если бы оставили его.



а у меня ещё вопросик естъ...
какой уж денъ брожу,тыкаюсъ,пробую ,как все,методом "тыка",
но до сих пор не поняла как выйти(находитъ) темки из "старой" беседки.
например,"говорим стихами","позитифф...".

----------


## Zажигалка

РебятЫ разъясните  тУпику! Не получается пользоваться поиском, раньше на старом форуме получалось, сейчас не могу разобраться, что к чему - выдает только темы, а не конкретные сообщения или вообще что-нибудь " совсем не в тему".

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Прошу помощи! 
Разъясните, как теперь картинки вставлять, фото? Раньше было "загрузить изображение в интернет", получала ссылку и ставила её в сообщение, и так же музыку. А сейчас как? Ничего не пойму... :confused:Сейчас вообще, есть такая функция или в лета канула? Было удобно и просто!....

И ещё вопрос: "Спасибки" навсегда исчезли? Ну очень их не хватает......

Только не оставляйте плиз мои вопросы без внимания, ответьте пожалуйста, кто знает... :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Прошу помощи! 
> Разъясните, как теперь картинки вставлять, фото? Раньше было "загрузить изображение в интернет", получала ссылку и ставила её в сообщение, и так же музыку. А сейчас как? 
> 
> Только не оставляйте плиз мои вопросы без внимания, ответьте пожалуйста, кто знает...


Методом тыка и размышлений пробую,Оксан, ответить на твой вопрос. 
Итак, сначала я нажала *Ответить с цитированием* под твоим постом. Потом перешла в *Расширенный режим*.
Теперь попытаюсь вставить фото. Для этого нажму на 15-ый по счетй слева -направо если считать символ-это плёнка фото)... :Tu: Фигос...это так вставляют видео. Фальстарт...Остальные кнопки мне вставку фото тож не пообещали(может, что недопонимаю).
Тогда пробую идти старой проторенной дорожкой. ИДУ на http://*********ru/  - то есть на тот файлообменник, через который мы на старом форуме вставляли фото.
Копирую (ТУПО) вторую по счёту строку, и...


[IMG]http://*********org/848798m.jpg[/IMG]

По идее, вы сейчас должны увидеть мою дочку с её любимой собакой. Если получилось, то ...
Идите тем же путём. Пока.
Видимо, загружать будем по-другому, т.к. в верхней строке рядом со смайлами есть скрепка, и она обозначает ВЛОЖЕНИЯ. Так было раньше на МСК, но я этого не застала-объяснить не могу-там все не по русски.
Бум ждать!

ВСЕМ-удачи! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Татьянушка

> Видимо, загружать будем по-другому, т.к. в верхней строке рядом со смайлами есть скрепка, и она обозначает ВЛОЖЕНИЯ. Так было раньше на МСК, но я этого не застала-объяснить не могу-там все не по русски.


Вложения пока не работают. Так что пока пользуемся сторонними сайтами savepic или radikal, или keep4u, или другой подобный портал.

Марина пообещала, что "спасибки" будут в скором времени. Может быть в другом виде, но будут. 




> РебятЫ разъясните  тУпику! Не получается пользоваться поиском, раньше на старом форуме получалось, сейчас не могу разобраться, что к чему - выдает только темы, а не конкретные сообщения или вообще что-нибудь " совсем не в тему".


Жмем сверху справа "Расширенный поиск". Там пишем ключевые слова и жмем на "Additional Options". Открывается больше функций. Выбираем какие надо критерии поиска и жмем "Начать поиск":smile:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

:frown: Ничего, Танюш не получается! Хоть плачь.... Я тупень!!!.....

----------


## Оксана Радуга

[IMG]http://*********org/801706m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Ой, кажется получилось....  :Vah: 

http://*********ru/

----------


## Курица

> Ой, кажется получилось.... 
> 
> http://*********ru/


ПОЛУЧИИИИЛОСь, Оксан!!!
а как иначе? :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1963330m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Оксана Радуга

[IMG]http://*********ru/1904986.gif[/IMG]

Спасибо за доброе отношение!

Таня, я ваша на веки!.......

----------


## Kescha

прошу помощи!
сегодня обнаружила  что работает "ваши уведомления"-непрочитанные  личные сообщения.
попыталась прочесть-неудача.что делать?

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> прошу помощи!
> сегодня обнаружила  что работает "ваши уведомления"-непрочитанные  личные сообщения.
> попыталась прочесть-неудача.что делать?



Попробуй перезагрузить страничку форума. Мне помогло...

----------


## орбит

а мне пришло личное сообщение и я хотела на него ответить, но выдаёт, что ошибка, такой адресат не существует. как ответить?

----------


## Kescha

> Попробуй перезагрузить страничку форума. Мне помогло...



Оксана спасибочки большое. :flower:  наверное я туплю ,только не смейтесь...:confused:
что такое " перезагрузить страничку форума" ?
или как это сделатъ? :Tu:

----------


## Kaplya neba

*Kescha* 
Если нажать на правую кнопку мышки, наведя на страницу, то выскочит меню, в котором, в зависимости  от браузера, которым вы пользуетесь, будет одна из надписей - "перезагрузить" или "обновить"
Либо в левой верхней части вашего браузера есть значок "обновить" - стрелочка такая , в виде незамкнутого круга.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

[QUOTE=Kescha;3823241
или как это сделатъ? :Tu: [/QUOTE]


Точно так, как Марина объяснила! Пробуй.....

----------


## skomorox

таня Курица, я не могу тебе в личку написать письмо, потому что комп мне пишет, что таокй ник не найден? Как быть?

----------


## Курица

> таня Курица, я не могу тебе в личку написать письмо, потому что комп мне пишет, что таокй ник не найден? Как быть?


 :Dntknw:  к сожалению, пока :Aga:  личкой я не могу пользоваться-тут же выдает ошибку и выбрасывает...
Эл. адрес-в автоподписи. Скайп такой же(только без собаки и без майла)

----------


## орбит

может не в этой темке нужно писать, но у меня вопрос вот какой назрел:
свадьба в субботу, а там родители у жениха баптисты, есть свои напряги.
например: встреча хлебом солью вообще без бокалов с чем либо, целоваться им нельзя ни друг с другом, ни с кем!
может кто подскажет, как быть в такой ситуации. я могу вообще исключить эти моменты из свадьбы, но может есть альтернатива?

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Я сталкивалась с такой ситуацией, только не в качестве тамады, а в качестве гостя. На свадьбе где я присутствовала, половина родни из секты свидетели иеговы, (вроде бы так). У них из праздников только на свадьбе можно быть. Поцелуи запрещены. Зато танцы и разные конкурсы идут на ура! Застольных конкурсов, поздравлялок разных. Даже одаривание подарками было с переодевалками. А как они танцевали, наверно натанцовывались вволю, до следующей чьей-нибудь свадьбы. Кстати, каравай был. Вместо каравая может благословение родительское какое-нибудь сделать....

----------


## Rem-Olya

Олечка,уточни в этих заказчиков,что им можно делать на свадьбе,а что нельзя.Чтобы потом не было неприятностей. У меня столько было этих верующих-ужас,и у каждого свои заморочки.Помню,одним нельзя было пить,другим- целоваться.Третьи встречали с Библией вместо каравая.А на последней свадьбе верующая мамаша сказала,что она только встретит на пороге кафе и все,присутствовать на свадьбе не имеет права.И как ее не уговаривали-ни в какую.Так и сидела бедная невеста,как сирота,жаль ее было.

----------


## орбит

ДЕВОЧКИ, да вот только родители баптисты, а остальные все наши православные!!!!!
я вот в чём затрудняюсь, встреча только с хлебом, этого достаточно? а так будущая тёща просила, чтобы было весело. Ну а это мы умеем, если сильно не заморачивают вот такими прибамбасами.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Да конечно достаточно! Главное, сам каравай есть. А очаг можно и в конце сделать.  И просьба будет удовлетворена....

----------


## Kescha

> *Kescha* 
> Если нажать на правую кнопку мышки, наведя на страницу, то выскочит меню, в котором, в зависимости  от браузера, которым вы пользуетесь, будет одна из надписей - "перезагрузить" или "обновить"
> Либо в левой верхней части вашего браузера есть значок "обновить" - стрелочка такая , в виде незамкнутого круга.




девочки , *kaplya neba*   и  *Оксана* .

о манн, о манн , ...ё ,пэ ,рэ ,сэ ,тэ ...(ругаться нельзя).:biggrin:
пока осваиваешь "новый форум" и научишься материться. :Aga: 


не надеясь на себя,на свои знания ( а они 0-я знала что это не легко будет),
позвала себе на помощь мужа моей дочки.он разбирается хорошо.
больше 2 часов он пробовал разные варианты (незнаю как это называется)...
ничего не получилось.
у меня просьба : не пишите мне в личку! ( уже 2 писъма пришло).
внизу стоит адрес моего  "ящика".


и большой вопрос к понимающим людям:
" это что так и останется?ничем нельзя помочь?". :Tu: 
или со временем само сабой нормализуется?:confused:

----------


## ZAVCLUB

подскажите как спасибки себе в сообщение  добавить ,я имею в виду сам значок , а то у всех есть ,а у меня нет?

----------


## sokolixa

> подскажите как спасибки себе в сообщение добавить ,я имею в виду сам значок , а то у всех есть ,а у меня нет?


В своём сообщении не может быть спасибок - не будешь же ты сама себе их ставить?!
У других в твоих сообщениях значок "Спасибки" стоит, так что не переживай!

То есть, ещё раз: в чужих сообщениях значок "Спасибки" есть, в личных сообщениях - нет.

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Спасибо , за разъяснение все поняла

----------


## Любаша И.

Ой,написала,а куда-то сообщение делось...не вижу я его тут....Ладно дубль два!Здравствуйте!Подскажите пожалуйста как мне найти наших коллег из Волгограда,очень у них пораспрашивать хочется про магазины для праздников,а найти никого не могу!Подскажите.пожалуйста!

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите пожалуйста как мне найти наших коллег из Волгограда,очень у них пораспрашивать хочется про магазины для праздников,а найти никого не могу!Подскажите.пожалуйста!


Любовь, вот тут раздел  *НАША ГЕОГРАФИЯ*
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....F0%E0%F4%E8%FF 

Только я что-то не помню, чтоб у нас там волгоградцы были (целой темкой).тебе бы Ксюшу Высоцкую найти, но она теперь -редкий гость на форуме...

----------


## volkovatatyana

Доброе время суток всем! У меня не получается воспользоваться поиском. Хочу внести материал, которым сама пользуюсь, но для начала хотела узнать - вдруг кто-то уже выставлял. Очень не хочется повторяться! А поиск постоянно ничего не находит.

----------


## Zажигалка

> Доброе время суток всем! У меня не получается воспользоваться поиском. Хочу внести материал, которым сама пользуюсь, но для начала хотела узнать - вдруг кто-то уже выставлял. Очень не хочется повторяться! А поиск постоянно ничего не находит.


Присоединяюсь. Та же проблема. Раньше до перехода, легко пользовалась поиском, сейчас выдает 1-2 сообщения...

----------


## Ольгия

Девочки дорогие, всё-таки я не поняла, как вставить фото. Объясните, пожалуйста, пошагово. Вот я нажимаю " +Ответить в теме", открывается место для письма, жму значок "Вставить изображение" (вверху третий справа), далее выскакивает " Укажите URL вашего изображения". Что мне делать дальше?

----------


## Курица

> Девочки дорогие, всё-таки я не поняла, как вставить фото. Объясните, пожалуйста, пошагово. Вот я нажимаю " +Ответить в теме", открывается место для письма,


...и дальше я, по старому проверенному методу, иду *сюда* http://*********ru/
Этот Фотохостинг (публикация фотографий без регистрации - **********org*)- у меня в закладках...И копирую 2 ссылку(с превью)...И всё отлично вставляется!

----------


## Ольгия

Пробую    [IMG]http://*********net/218407m.jpg[/IMG]

Ура!!! Получилось! Спасибо, мои хорошие!

----------


## СаньКА83

Здравствуйте, всем! Подскажите, а почему для меня тема: Чат Тамадеев закрыта, а?

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*СаньКА83*,  наверное потому что у вас всего 63 сообщения

----------


## Маргоshа

Привет всем, подскажите, пжл, как сделать, чтобы в сообщении вставляемая ссылка выглядела словами, а не английским набором букв с цифрами (т.е. нажимаю на ссылку из поста Ильича А КАК? .... и попадаю на нужную страничку)



> ы молодец!Но для этих вопросов есть специальная тема , а именно А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме Всю помощь туда.

----------


## Курица

> чтобы в сообщении вставляемая ссылка выглядела словами, а не английским набором букв с цифрами


...нужно писать ответ, выбрав *Расширенный режим*.

Если я правильно твой вопрос поняла,Рит :Derisive:

----------


## Маргоshа

> нужно писать ответ, выбрав Расширенный режим.


Таня, ты, наверное, хочешь мне сказать все как надо. :Taunt: 
Но, прошу меня простить, я - тупой и ещё тупее. :Blush2: 
Я сейчас в расширенном режиме пишу тебе письмо.
даю ссылку - 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....F0%EE%F7%EA%E8  вот она. 
А мне надо чтобы я написала 
даю ссылку - вот она.
Ты нажимаешь на мою эту голубенькую ссылочку и выскакивает нужная страница.
Т.е. я хотела спросить, как мне всю ссылку заменить словом "Здесь," "Рита- тупень" и т.д.  :Yahoo:

----------


## PAN

> А мне надо чтобы я написала 
> даю ссылку - вот она.


Чтобы слово замещало собой ссылку надо сделать так:

Выделить вышеуказанное слово (левой кнопкой мыши...), нажать в командной строке (и без разницы, в быстром ответе или в расширенном) на кнопочку с глобусом (кнопка "Вставить сылку") - выскочит окно для вставки ссылки... В строку вставляешь нужную ссылку и жмакаешь на ОК...
В результате слово окрашивается в синий цвет (в стандартном режиме форума) и являет собой ссылку...
Вот пример: ССЫЛКА НА ЭТУ СТРАНИЦУ

----------


## Курица

Ой, и я хочу попробовать!!! 
Хотите увидеть нежность?
Смотрите ТУТ 


> [IMG]http://*********org/888732.jpg[/IMG]


Не получилось :Blush2: 

А где тогда ГЛОБУС? Я на Синий шарик нажала :Tu:  И вот так вышло :Blink:

----------


## PAN

> Не получилось


Ета ты ссылку на картинку выставила... А речь о ссылках на сторонний ресурс или страницу нашего форума... :Aga: 
Хотя можно и на картинку ссылку сделать, но это уже совсем другая история
потому, что при таком цитировании нужно копировать первую строку, т.е. Прямую ссылку на изображение... :Ok: ...
 :flower: ...

----------


## Маргоshа

*PAN*, 
Паша, спасибо, сейчас буду пробовать по твоим объяснениям 
тут    Вау! У меня получилось
Но только вылезло черти что.

Пробую ещё раз 
 ТУТ 
И опять ничего хорошего.

  тут 
Неужели получилось

----------


## PAN

> Неужели получилось


 :Ok: ...

----------


## juliy

Может быть не для этой темы? Но подскажите пожалуйста почему на форуме нет возможности выполнить поиск? Нужны какие то права? Как их получить или заработать? Заранее благодарна.

----------


## PAN

> почему на форуме нет возможности выполнить поиск? Нужны какие то права? Как их получить или заработать? Заранее благодарна.


Заработать - это обязательно...))) Но не нужны...
Поиск есть, даже несколько... :Yes4: 

Есть поиск внутри темы:
[IMG]http://*********net/284130m.jpg[/IMG]


Внутри разделов:
[IMG]http://*********net/275938m.jpg[/IMG]


Расширенный поиск по форуму:
[IMG]http://*********net/273890m.jpg[/IMG]

Удачи... :flower:

----------


## Juliya Star

Друзья, подскажите кто знает про репутацию... Когда захожу в кабинет читать и смотреть репутацию, то некоторые квадратики горят зелененьким, а некоторые серенькие. Скажите, что какой цвет  обозначает?

----------


## Курица

> некоторые квадратики горят зелененьким, а некоторые серенькие. Скажите, что какой цвет  обозначает?


Юля, повода для беспокойства быть не должно. "Сереньким" горят отзывы новичков. А "зелененькие"-это бывалые люди, имеющие хоть какую-никакую репутацию. 
Я ничего не путаю, а ? :No2:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Знающие и разбирающиеся в премудростях ПК люди, обращаюсь к вам!*
Суть моей проблемы:
Отсканировала текст документа с помощью принтера Canon (Pixma) MP 140. На экране компа появилось предложение сохранения изображения. 
Имя файла: IMG
Тип файла: JPEG, TIFF, BMP, PDF (на выбор). 
Не одним из этих файлов не удалось открыть программу Word. А мне нужно отредактировать и изменить текст. (Этот документ распознаётся как будто изображение (фото), а не как текстовый документ.) Даже в интернете ничего не нашла.
Как решить эту проблему? Очень нужно! Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Курица

> А мне нужно отредактировать и изменить текст. (Этот документ распознаётся как будто изображение (фото), а не как текстовый документ.) Даже в интернете ничего не нашла.
> Как решить эту проблему? Очень нужно! Помогите, пожалуйста!


Вот тут есть ответы, при помощи каких программ это можно сделать:

http://otvet.mail.ru/question/19566267/

----------


## Juliya Star

*Курица*, Танечка, так что те кто пишет отзыв в моей репутации и является новичком мне никак не прибавляет ничего?

----------


## Катуна

Прочитала все странички темы.... Боже! Какие горизонты познания у меня открылись! Спасибо за темку! По вашим рекомендациям буду учиться  ( ребята, даже на курсы не надо ходить :Tender:  :Nono: !) СПАСИБОЧКИ !!!!!

----------


## PAN

> Какие горизонты познания у меня открылись!


А ещё через год, при условии регулярного посещеня форума и прилежного освоения тем  - горизонты ВАЩЕ пропадут...))) Останеться лишь осознание того, что весь форум прочитать НЕВОЗМОЖНО... :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Танечка, так что те кто пишет отзыв в моей репутации и является новичком мне никак не прибавляет ничего?


 :Blink: представляешь, Юль, НЕ прибавляет! :Blink:  :Grin:  :Tender:

----------


## юрик71

не все же форумчане гоняются за спасибками, репутациями и т.п.! :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Катуна

> горизонты ВАЩЕ пропадут


 Ну Паша, я с тобой не согласна... Век живи -век учись! А вот что весь форум невозможно прочесть - это я уже поняла...




> не все же форумчане гоняются за спасибками, репутациями и т.п.!


 Мастер! Я с тобой  солидарна!  (наверное чувствуется наше соседство территорий)

----------


## Sabrina

Спасибо за советы, много полезной информации) конечно, хочется всего и сразу, но дело понятное, что все открывается постепенно! Буду осваиваться дальше!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Выделить вышеуказанное слово (левой кнопкой мыши...), нажать в командной строке (и без разницы, в быстром ответе или в расширенном) на кнопочку с глобусом (кнопка "Вставить сылку") - выскочит окно для вставки ссылки... В строку вставляешь нужную ссылку и жмакаешь на ОК...
> В результате слово окрашивается в синий цвет (в стандартном режиме форума) и являет собой ссылку...


Паш, а я не вижу Глобуса. Уже всё перепробовала.

----------


## PAN

> Паш, а я не вижу Глобуса. Уже всё перепробовала.


[IMG]http://*********org/898876.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

У меня в Опере ГЛОБУСА нет, это точно!
Хотела скрин вставить, а не умею...Вставила на вордовский файл на раб.столе, а как сюда выставить??? :Blink:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Пашенька, ты не сердись! Я понимаю, как мы тебя достали, бестолковые. Но, посмотри сам



Нет тут глобуса!
А это расширенный режим.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Танюш, а в Explorer есть

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Вот, пробую вставить ссылку в Explorer 
ПРОБА

Танюша!!!! Ура!!!!! Я нашла!!!! В  Opera  - чтобы сделать такую ссылку, надо выделить слово, как говорил Паша, и нажать на скрепку с зелёным плюсом, в открывшееся окно вставить ссылку и - ВСЁЁЁЁЁЁЁ !!!!!!

----------


## PAN

:Ok: ...
У кого как...
У меня именно в Опере висит глобус...))) А через Эксплорер форум ваще не открывается...

Теперь для Тани, как делать скрин и публиковать его...

1. ткнуть пальцем на кнопку Prt Sc
2. свернуть окно браузера
3 открыть виндосовскую програмку графической редакции под названием Paint... Стандартная штука, как стакан с карандашами...
4. в нем открыть команду "редактировать", затем "вставить"... Скрин, т.е. снимок экрана - запечатлен... 
Дальше по разному...
Если нужен кусок - выделяем, копируем, открываем новое окно редактора, вставляем скопированный кусок, сохраняем под любым именем... А потом его можно публиковать на общих основаниях, через сервисы...

 :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Теперь для Тани, как делать скрин и публиковать его...


Поняла, спасибо!

Попробую скрытую сслылку по рецепту Лены сделать. Вот темка пор  "братьев наших меньших"-http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%ED%FB%F5!!!


 :No2: фигушки, СКРЫТОЙ (слово в синий цвет окрашенное),Лен, она после твоей скрепки не стала...А просто ссылку я и методом простого копирования адреса сделать могу... :Derisive: 
Вот уж незадача...
*Паш*, помоги разрулить ситуацию до конца.
КАК всё же нам с Леной(и еще десятку таких же "пытливых" Дам легкоо и просто делать скрытые ссылки? А то простые-черный текст на фоне другого черного текста-не очень виден...
Помогай! :Oj:

----------


## Курица

> Теперь для Тани, как делать скрин и публиковать его...





> Поняла, спасибо!


[IMG]http://*********ru/2001021m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Вы все в стандартном режиме??? Дело в том, что оригинальный стиль форума несколько... кхм... неточно отражает ссылочки в цветах... Я буду говорить, как все выглядит в стандатном стиле, ок???

Берем ссылку: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%ED%FB%F5!!!
щелкаем на неё правой кнопкой мыши (пишу подробно, не смейтесь...))), в открывшемся окне видим список, жмем левой кнопкой миши на слово "Копировать"... Всё, ссылка у нас в буфере... (это такое место в мозгах компьютера, чтобы можно было быстро достать... :Yes4: )
Теперь пишем слово, из которого будет делать скрытую ссылку:

ССЫЛКА

Затем левой кнопкой мыши выделяем его, чтоб это слово оказалось на фоне темно-синего прямоугольничка...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1991802.jpg[/IMG]

Затем нажимаем на вышеозначенную кнопку, изображающую либо глобус, либо ту скремпу с зеленым плюсом, т.е. кнопку, которая позволяет вставлять ссылки...
выскакивает вот такое окно...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1973370.jpg[/IMG]
В отмеченное синим http:// щелкаете правой кнопкой мыши и в открывшемся меню выбираете вставить... Ссылка из буфера ушла в это окно... Нажимаете на ОК - и имеете замечательную скрытую ссылку, которая в окне ответа выглядит вот так:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1980541.jpg[/IMG]

А в готовом ответе, после его отправки, выглядит вот так:

ССЫЛКА

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Танюш, привет! Увидела, что у тебя горит зеленый огонек и бегом спросить.
Я поняла, что чтобы поставить спасибо должна появится зеленая рука, а почему я ее не вижу? Это у меня глюк или новые правила, чтобы поставить спасибо надо выполнить какие нибудь условия?

----------


## Курица

> Я поняла, что чтобы поставить спасибо должна появится зеленая рука,


Марин, всё так.
Только в Беседке(Беседках) эти "спасибки" отменены, и это как раз 



> новые правила


И ещё- у себя самой ты зелёную руку(спасибо) не увидишь- ты ж себя, любимую,  благодарить не собираешься,да? :Grin: 

Паш. спасибо за подробное объяснение..




> Вы все в стандартном режиме???


А вот и не угадал :Grin: 




> оригинальный стиль форума несколько... кхм... неточно отражает ссылочки в цветах...


Думаю, именно тут "собака и порылась" :Yes4: 
Что ж, перейдем на стандартный...
Хотя опять привыкать... :Blush2:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Ага про Беседку понятно.
Просто я раньше могла говорить спасибо, а сейчас я вообще не вижу этой кнопки, вообще нигде. Но если никаких ограничений нет, то буду разбираться сама...
Говорю СПАСИБО словами, так как кнопку твою не вижу((((

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Пробую  по своему рецепту  Ссылка

Всё получается, Танюш, даже в оригинальном виде форума.

Ссылка

А второй раз ошибка, потому что, когда скопировала ссылку в окошко, не убрала в ссылке *http://*forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?, поэтому и ошибка в адресе

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Точно, в сандартном режиме Глобус на месте!

----------


## Курица

Простая:
*ССЫлка на сайт типа Фотофунии*http://funny.pho.to/ru/?ct
Скрытая:
ссылка

Неужели вышло?Сама не поняла, как :Grin: 
Спасибо Паше с Леной! :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## PAN

> Неужели вышло?


 :Yes4: ... :Ok:

----------


## enet

КАК ВСТУПИТЬ В:
Дитячий садочок для музкерівників
Раздел для музыкальных руководителей Украины. Язык общения в разделе- украинский и русский.
Методичні поради.

----------


## Курица

> КАК ВСТУПИТЬ В:
> Дитячий садочок для музкерівників
> Раздел для музыкальных руководителей Украины. Язык общения в разделе- украинский и русский.
> Методичні поради.


Вступать никуда не надо! Надо просто пройти по ссылочке,
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%F0%F3%EC%E0

всё внимательно прочитать, да и начать общаться! По-моему, в том разделе можно не только по-русски, а и на украинском!
Удачи,*enet*!
Если, вдруг, не удастся попасть в тот раздел, пишите опять тут, попробуем совместными усилиями! :Yes4:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Неужели вышло?


Паша, Танюша - Мы Это сделали!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## mariaarh

Здравствуйте Форумчане, вопрос мой может тут уже 100 раз фигурировал, но задам, вдруг не забросают помидорами: Сколько испытательный срок, чтоб эта дурацкая надпись "вас не аторизировали... Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав...." у меня много идей, хочу делиться, хочу читать ваши! ну помогите!!!!!!!!!!! только, вроде, напечатаю идейку, нажимаю "ответить в тему" и хоп....Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав.,,,, да сколько можно!  :((((((((((((((( я в бешенстве!

----------


## Курица

> ." у меня много идей, хочу делиться, хочу читать ваши! ну помогите!!!!!!!!!!! только, вроде, напечатаю идейку, нажимаю "ответить в тему" и хоп....Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав.,,,,


Мария Шиловская, здравствуйте!!!
Просто замечательно. что вы заглянули к нам!
Здорово, что есть идеи, прекрасно, что хотите и читать , и делиться!
НО...Пока не минует месяц со дня регистрации (то есть в аккурат под новый год) и Вами не будет написано 30 результативных постов(ну, подобно тому. как Вы у Манечки в теме оставили, там еще про слизь медузы и коготь кого-то...), к сожалению, Вы не сможете бывать в темках, поименованных на гл. стр. Форума как *Личное.*
Во всех остальных темках-пишите, пожалуйста и читайте, и копируйте. и знакомьтесь с народом...
И при написании поста(нажав на *Ответить в теме* в левом нижнем углу страницы в любой из открытых темок никто и никогда вам не напишет



> Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав





> да сколько можно!  :((((((((((((((( я в бешенстве!


Маш, а может-коньячку пару капель...только не расстраивайся...Бешенство никогда никого не красило...

----------


## PAN

> Маш, а может-коньячку пару капель...


Таня, я третим буду...)))

----------


## Курица

> Таня, я третим буду...)))


[IMG]http://*********org/852602m.jpg[/IMG]
или лучше так???Безопаснее))) :Grin: 
[IMG]http://*********org/902781m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> или лучше так???


Нифигасе по паре капель... :Vah:  такую кружку коньячку хряпнешь - дело до песней дойти может... :Yahoo:

----------


## Fomkina

Танюша,подскажи,пожалуйста каквыкладывать фото.Раньше выкладывала фото,теперь не могу разобраться куда и на что жать :Blink:

----------


## Курица

> Танюша,подскажи,пожалуйста каквыкладывать фото.


Я выкладываю через мой любимый и до боли знакомый файлообменник *савепик* : 
http://*********org/index.php

----------


## Елена Ширшина

А мне нравится Радикал Фото http://www.radikal.ru/, копоруешь вторую ссылку и вставляешь в пост, будет картинку в тексте. Удачи! :flower:

----------


## PAN

> копоруешь вторую ссылку и вставляешь в пост, будет картинку в тексте. Удачи!


А на *savepic* копируешь третью - и в пост...)))

Я предпочитаю *********org, интерфейс поспокойнее, рекламы нет, проблем с зависанием серверов нет... в отличие от Радикала...

----------


## Курица

> Я выкладываю через мой любимый и до боли знакомый файлообменник савепик : 
> http://*********org/index.php





> Я предпочитаю *********org,


 :Blush2:  ах, как у нас много общего...
 :Girl Blum2:

----------


## PAN

:Grin: ...

----------


## mariaarh

Ура! меня услышали :) ТАтьяна спасибо за помощь! По поводу пары капель, вы правы, просто я первый год так плотно занимаюсь этим "бизнесом", до этого все в банке с бумажками,там спокойно,и оч скучно... Лето было жаркое, но когда одно направление- свадьбы быстро привыкаешь и как-то уже не страшно было, даже если тематику заказывали (Мастер и Маргарита), потом осень затишье и вот бум! заказов море, все разные (бары, рестораны, дети от 2-11 лет, квартирники, ясли, школы.........) я в шоке! Нет весь исползала-банальщина! и вдруг на вас как-то вышла, почитала, чуть сума не сошла от счастья! вот теперь не надо ползать по сайтам, цеплять вирусы, все в одном месте и креатива море, все как я люблю, но вот эта фраза "ваш аккуант имеет ..." очень расстраивает. Быстрее бы этот месяц прошел! ну вот оправдалась ... :)

----------


## Курица

> ну вот оправдалась ... :)


 :Taunt: 




> Нет весь исползала-банальщина! и вдруг на вас как-то вышла, почитала, чуть сума не сошла от счастья!


Маш, а что-сумасшедшая ведущая-это круто!!!! :Grin: 




> не страшно было, даже если тематику заказывали (Мастер и Маргарита)


А ты знаешь, КАК ЭТО интересно нашим форумчанам? Не могла бы поделиться тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%E5%EB%E5%E9

----------


## mariaarh

поделилась :) закритиковали :(   но я с ними согласна, тк сам заказ "Мастер и Маргарита" это уже негатив, дьявольщинка, темные силы... короче не для свадьбы, но раз так молодые захотели... :) сделала...
так хочу чтоб мне свадьбы быстрее открылись, у меня куча тематических сценариев, хочу выложить на обсуждение профессионалам.

----------


## PAN

> поделилась :) закритиковали :(


 :Vah: ...
Вот когда будет за спиной несколько лет на форуме, несколько тысяч сообщений на счетчике - тоже будешь критиковать всё и всех... :Grin: 
Главное - не гнись... Все будет хорошо... :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

> у меня много идей, хочу делиться, хочу читать ваши! ну помогите!!!!!!!!!!! только, вроде, напечатаю идейку, нажимаю "ответить в тему" и хоп....Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав.,,,, да сколько можно! :


Странно... в закрытой теме вы даже не смогли бы увидеть кнопку "ответить в теме", потому как и тему саму не можете видеть. 
Маш, если вы такая активная и креативная, так покажите это! В каждом правиле есть исключения, и дать доступ раньше положенного срока я могу, только пока не вижу, есть ли в этом смысл. Из 18 постов только пара информативных.  :Grin:  А тем, в которых можно себя проявить вполне достаточно. 




> КАК ВСТУПИТЬ В: 
> Дитячий садочок для музкерівників 
> *Методичні поради*.


В этот раздел вход только после испытательного срока. Как только вы поймете, что форум это место для общения, так сразу разделы и откроются.

----------


## Лерченок

Я наверное пожизненный новичок, доступ есть почти везде, ну кроме некоторых мастерских . Правда почти никуда не хожу, забегаю в болтайку в надежде увидеть знакомые ники. А так как захожу не часто, не могу отслеживать нить каких-то даже очень интересных для меня тем.  Чем дальше тем страшнее, форум растет и ширится, для меня приобретает уже космические масштабы. У меня похоже начинается какая-то фобия большого пространства. Зх не возьмут меня в космонавты  :Tu: 
Ну это все флуд, сорри
В вот и вопрос от "вечного" новичка. Как узнать доходят ли мне письма в личку? и от меня тоже? А то как-то пустовато там стало. А Лина мне писала, что скинула ссылку в личку, правда ужо времени много прошло, а писмеца всё нет. Я ей тоже писала, ответа не было. правда это всё было после того, как сменился дизайн и я на время сильно потерялась на форуме. Напишите мне что-нибудь в личку, для проверки связи  :Smile3:

----------


## Ильич

> Нет весь исползала-банальщина! и вдруг на вас как-то вышла, почитала, чуть сума не сошла от счастья! вот теперь не надо ползать по сайтам, цеплять вирусы, все в одном месте и креатива море, все как я люблю, но вот эта фраза "ваш аккуант имеет ..." очень расстраивает. Быстрее бы этот месяц прошел! ну вот оправдалась ... :)


Прочел исповедь честного геолога. :Taunt: 
 Везде порода, а здесь руда. 
Правда для разработки месторождения нужно покупать лицензию. 
Но не хочется.... 
Но руда то появилась не просто сама по себе... ее натаскали форумчане.. Так может сначала отдать, что б потом взять? Потратить месяц на это нужно, а не ждать пока пройдет сам.
А есть еще экскурсия на обогатительную фабрику (съездить на тамадею где не руда а агломерат - обогащенная руда)

Может я сильно умно нагово :Grin: рил....

----------


## Ильич

> у меня куча тематических сценариев, хочу выложить на обсуждение профессионалам.


Так выложи их СЮДА

----------


## Мария В

Скажу честно ))) Я каждый раз захожу что-нить написать... А потом зачитываюсь сама... Хотя стараюсь делиться от души )))
Мне только интрересно стало :))) в интернете я не то, чтобы профан, но далеко от него не ушла )))
Как спасибо говорить? А то мне за сообщения в теме говорят-благодарят, а я торможу (((

----------


## Курица

> Как спасибо говорить? А то мне за сообщения в теме говорят-благодарят, а я торможу (((


Ты в правый верхний угол сообщения(только не своего, а любого из форумчан, чей пост понрапвился)-ПОСМОТРИ...Видишь кулак с большим пальцем оттопыренным типа "хорошо!!!"зелёного цвета??? Вот на него и жми! Это и есть оценка ="спасибо"

И тебе напишут так же в ответ на нажатие:



> 1 Пользователя поблагодарили Вас  за это сообщение.


Только будет написано не Ильич, а *Мария В.*

----------


## Inchik0811

*Курица*, Танечка!Объясните мне пожалуйста про игру "Брачные танцы".Мужчины хвастаются перед своими женщинами,а что в это время делают сами женщины?Они с ними танцуют или просто наблюдают?

----------


## Курица

> Курица, Танечка!Объясните мне пожалуйста про игру "Брачные танцы".


Инна, я , к сожалению, не знаю :No2: , что это за игра!
Спросите у форумчан ТУТ-
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...5!-quot/page81 
и наверняка Вам кто-нибудь расскажет!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Giljazova

Здравствуйте. подскажите, пожалуйста, как зайти в тему "Юбилеи"?

----------


## Olga-

Здравствуйте! Я Ольга. Новичок. Хотелось бы спросить у маститых ведущих, как сейчас проводятся празднества. Я имею ввиду, то что раньше требовались костюмы для переодевалок. Это было очень важно в мероприятии. А сейчас вроде это уже не модно. Важно что-то оригинальное и с юмором и поинтелигентнее. Так ли это?

----------


## ilarionova

> Здравствуйте! Я Ольга. Новичок. Хотелось бы спросить у маститых ведущих, как сейчас проводятся празднества. Я имею ввиду, то что раньше требовались костюмы для переодевалок. Это было очень важно в мероприятии. А сейчас вроде это уже не модно. Важно что-то оригинальное и с юмором и поинтелигентнее. Так ли это?


Здравствуйте, Ольга! Попытаюсь ответить вам. Я думаю не может быть на мероприятиях никакой "обязаловки". Ведь люди пришли погулять, расслабиться.
Обычно с заказчиками оговариваешь план и т.п. И из этого составляешь сценарий. Удачи вам!

----------


## ilarionova

> *Курица*, Танечка!Объясните мне пожалуйста про игру "Брачные танцы".Мужчины хвастаются перед своими женщинами,а что в это время делают сами женщины?Они с ними танцуют или просто наблюдают?


  Не было времени проверить  был ли ответ на ваш вопрос, поэтому я вам ответила, удачи вам.
          Конкурс « Брачные игры» или « Кролики барабанщики».

кролики - это не только ценный мех, но и стоячие уши, коротенький хвост , и длинные лапки ! 
А ещё ни для кого не секрет, что кролики очень плодовиты!!!! Но некоторые из нас даже не знают, что в брачных играх Кролики издают характерный звук задними лапами, проще говоря, барабанят.
Мы выбираем 3 претендентов, заставляем участников привести себе пару из зала, которая будет ему ассистировать.
каждый участник "кролик" должен как можно веселее, индивидуальней, энергичней отбивать дробь ногами под весёлую энергичную озвучку вокруг своей спутницы, а она, быть может , обратит на него внимание..... ну или что- то типа того...

по апплодисментам выбрать двух лучших " барабанщиков", а затем вторым этапом выбрать всё- таки самого обаятельного, заводного "кролика- мачо", предложив им станцевать под всем известную "кроличью" песню

----------


## Маргоshа

> Я имею ввиду, то что раньше требовались костюмы для переодевалок. Это было очень важно в мероприятии. А сейчас вроде это уже не модно. Важно что-то оригинальное и с юмором и поинтелигентнее. Так ли это?


Оля, глупости это - модно- немодно. Модно в нашем деле, это когда людям весело, когда им расходится не хочется после банкета. И почему решила, что переодевалка, однозначно пошло? Посмотри в отчетах, многие используют костюмы или элементы костюмов, и я в том числе. Но взгляни на лица и глаза людей!!!! Нравится им или нет? 
Оригинальное? Оль, любой, даже самый старый конкурс можно сделать оригинальным. Мы все отталкиваемся от этого старого, нанизывая на него новые фишечки. И именно юмор, а не сарказм, присутствует во всем этом.

----------


## mariaarh

[QUOTE=Mazaykina;3885228]Маш, если вы такая активная и креативная, так покажите это! В каждом правиле есть исключения, и дать доступ раньше положенного срока я могу, только пока не вижу, есть ли в этом смысл. Из 18 постов только пара информативных.  А тем, в которых можно себя проявить вполне достаточно. 

Первый новый год работаю, не думала, что столько заказов будет! Архангельск- непаханое поле! в форум даже зайти некогда, вот раскидаю все, отдохну где-нибудь далеко от Архангельска и сяду делиться, только после ваших слов не хочется в грязь лицом :) так что даже страшнова-то вдруг для вас это бред!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> так что даже страшнова-то вдруг для вас это бред!


А ты не бойся, отчитывайся! Новое - это забытое старое. В любой куче можно всегда найти крупинку золота. Удачи!!

----------


## PAN

> Первый новый год работаю, не думала, что столько заказов будет! Архангельск- непаханое поле! в форум даже зайти некогда, вот раскидаю все, отдохну где-нибудь далеко от Архангельска и сяду делиться


Ой, не можу...)))
При желании на такой громадном форуме можно написать сотню информативных сообщений за час...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

У меня глупый вопрос :Blush2: ...что обозначают зелёные палочки у каждого форумчанина над фото, у кого их много :Derisive:  у кого меньше,в чём фишка?Просвятите "темноту сибирскую" :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> что обозначают зелёные палочки у каждого форумчанина над фото, у кого их много у кого меньше,в чём фишка?


Таня, попробуй навести *прямо на эти "палочки" курсор*...
И на выплывшей гиперссылке прочтёшь статус каждого из форумчан,т.е на каком "этапе"жизни на форуме он находится.
И не дай тебе Боже :Nono:  увидеть свои палочки "покрасневшими"...Это значит, твоя репутация на форуме-отрицательная, и тогда хуже будет -только бан :Aga:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Танечка,долго смеялась....спасибо!А теперь ещё один вопрос от "темноты сибирской",а кто эти ярлыки развешивает(присваевает)???

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, 
вот тут тема про спасибки и рейтинг http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E8%E1%EA%E0%F5

----------


## Olga-

Привет Юлия. Спасибо вам, за написанное. Мне приходится и петь, и вести. Это плохо для голоса но, ничего не  сделаешь
Хотелось бы  побольше использовать проектор  в нашей работе но еще очень много вопросов. А так, думаю если все делать с душой, все у нас будет хорошо  Спасибо. Пиши. Удачи У меня в субботу серебрянная свадьба,надо готовиться.

----------


## Schastie

Просмотрела  тему, может, что упустила. У меня такой вопрос, как стать полоноправным пользователем форума, а не просто новичком. Сколько для этого сообщений нужно, или от др. зависит???

#143:172075#

----------


## Курица

> У меня такой *вопрос*, как стать полоноправным пользователем форума, а не просто новичком.


Ответ-писать -общаться-жить на форуме и Форумом.
Знакомиться с форумчанами...
Писать в личку...
Начать с того, чтоб имя в автоподписи выставить...для того, чтоб познакомиться поближе, 
в Ин-Ку баторе о себе рассказать-откуда, зачем к нам,надолго ли и т.п.

А чтоб "сим-сим"  :Derisive: открылся-надо не менее месяца на форуме и не менее 30 результативных сообщений...
Результативные-это не типа "Ого! " "Здорово" "Мне понравилось,беру,заверните!"
[IMG]http://*********org/1123168.gif[/IMG]

Извини,*Счастье*, настроение у меня сейчас такое...хм...игривое :Grin:

----------


## Schastie

> Наводишь на понравившийся рисунок, нажимаешь правую кнопку мыши, выбираешь "открыть в новой вкладке" Находишь коды для копирования, копируешь код (путем подбора один из четырёх) помещаешь его в текст
> И ВсЁ!


 Я в делах компьюторных совсем ничего не смыслю. Напишите, пожалуйста, как копировать код. Не в ручную его же переписывать? Ничего у меня не выходит!

----------


## Долька лимона

Всех с новым годом и рождеством!
***
Дай Бог тому, кто в этом дому.
Вам и каша густа и мед на уста!
***
 Если всё получилось, то сейчас будет и подпись и аватарка...

Ура!!! У меня получилось!!! Теперь поставлю фото получше.  :Yahoo:

----------


## Schastie

[IMG]http://*********ru/2093768m.gif[/IMG]
 Проба с картинкой!

Вроде получилось, только почему-то не мигает. Большое спасибо Татьяне, объяснила просто супер, всё по полочкам разложила.Татьяна, без вашей помощи я бы не справилась.

----------


## Холява Лариса

Всем добра! Пытаюсь научиться загружать свои файлы и копировать на них ссылку в сообщении http://files.mail.ru/ECQZPW. Вот эта ссылка, которую мне дали, но по ней файл я не смогла найти. Даже через поисковик. А хотелось бы что бы как у вас: на ссылочку курсор навёл - он подчеркнулся и прямиком на файл доставил. Помогите  !!! Хелп ми !!. Ну, конечно, кто хоть что-то понял из моего объяснения.

Ой прошу пардону. Всё так и получилось, но только после того как я отправила сообщение. Урааааааа! Я не совсем.... я прям уже.... Ну вы даёте.... Всё предусмотрели и сделали. А я тут как квочка крыльями хлопочу "что, куд-куда". Супер. На ссылке одна известная кричалка. Стара как мир, но народ встречает её как хорошего, давнего друга. Вероятно идет игра подсознания и эта кричалка переносит их на те праздники на которых они гуляли и вероятно очень хорошо повеселились. Всегда мысленно благодарю всех ведущих которые оставили у них приятную память и я её пользуюсь. Ну вобщем "перед налить" - отлично проходит Кстати а самое главное - а в какую тему её лучше доставить?  Хотя может она и никому и не нужна. Пусть тогда остается здесь как пробный вариант. Всем пока и удачи

----------


## наталья111

Всех со Старым Новым годом. Подскажите, а как вы ставите такие красивые картинки на форуме? я тоже так хочу!

----------


## Холява Лариса

Наталья попробуйте зайти на пост№ 12  стр. 1 в это же теме. И там авторитет вам поможет синеньким словом "это", если вы на него наведете курсор.  Я в этом профан, поэтому так бестолково объясняю. Там много чего интересного можно узнать о возможностях. удачи

----------


## марина С

я хотя и не новичок, но меня волнует такой вопрос.
почему в некоторых темах, независимо от количества страниц в них, выбрвсывает на первую страницу?
например: в теме "СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки вновь пришедших пользователей" на сегодня 194 страницы - спокойно захожу на последнее сообщение.
а в теме "Беседка № 8" всего 88 страниц - нажимаю последнюю страницу или на последнее сообщение, а попадаю на первую.
и так в некоторых темах, уж точно припомнить не могу в каких.
где-то на глаза попадалось, что надо что-то сделать в кабинете...

и еще вопрос.
как можно узнать за какое сообщение получила "спасибку" - так же попадаю на первую страницу в теме, а если в этой теме у меня не одно, а несколько сообщений? 
что делать то? 
ответьте, пожалста!

----------


## Olga-

Здравствуйте коллеги! Я провела серебряную свадьбу, и хотела бы отчёт написать, но в эту рубрику меня не допускают, так куда же мне тогда написать? Может кто-нибудь подсказать? 
Ольга.

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Оля есть тема такая- Собственные наработки -найди ее в беседке.... вот туда можешь написать отчет свой! удачи!!
вот ссылка http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....F1%E5%E4%EA%E0



 Марина а по поводу перескакивания -посмотри в темке модераторов....недавно встречала такие вопросы и ответы на них... кажется там были...

----------


## Эврика

Добрый день! Наверняка такой вопрос уже рассматривался, подскажите где посмотреть. Как опубликовать ответ с цитированием?

----------


## Zажигалка

> Как опубликовать ответ с цитированием?


*Эврика*, Можно нажать на " ответить с цитированием"  ( внизу вашего сообщения) - это если цитата небольшая будет... Или выделить нужный текст мышкой, чуть ниже появится надпись " цитировать" - нажать на нее и цитата нужная будет автоматически в вашем ответе.. Пробуйте.

----------


## Дергилева Лена

А подскажите мне, пожалуйста, как исправить имя - то которое выделено над аватаркой??? Регистрировал меня муж - вот и на официальничал. Ну какая я Дергилева Лена, я ж Ленусик...

Ну вот, написала, попробовала еще раз, и получилось - прям волшебство. Правда я хотела бы, чтобы статус оставался, а выше было написано -Ленусик...

----------


## Курица

> как исправить имя - то которое выделено над аватаркой??? Регистрировал меня муж - вот и на официальничал. Ну какая я Дергилева Лена, я ж Ленусик...


Лена, ЭТО только Админу под силу(она - как  :Grin:  ЗАГС)-только так можно НИК поменять. Пиши Админу,Ленусик... :Yes4:

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

Татьяна, подскажите,  а как сделать чтобы под моими сообщениями тоже какая- нибудь картиночка красовалась, или адрес электронный? Как у вас, например.Ух ты!  А ведь у меня получилось у самой. Вот смайлик внизу.

----------


## Курица

> А ведь у меня получилось у самой.


Умница,тёзка!!! Всё получится, надо только захотеть! :Yes4:

----------


## Juliya Star

Хочу вот спросить а как зайти в ЧАТ ТАМАДЕЕВ? У меня написано, что он личный. Какие критерии пропуска в этот закрытый раздел???

----------


## Ильич

> Хочу вот спросить а как зайти в ЧАТ ТАМАДЕЕВ? У меня написано, что он личный. Какие критерии пропуска в этот закрытый раздел???


Для тебя откроется в апреле..  там ничего интересного.. тишина...

----------


## optimistka17

Да, но помимо года на Форуме ,надо еще и 1000 содержательных сообщений иметь к указанному сроку. Будут ли они к апрелю?

----------


## Juliya Star

*Ильич*, спасибо!!!просто критерии нигде не написаны.     
*optimistka17*, думаю всему свое время. Я не пишу сообщения ради их количества, только по делу. Да и к чему торопиться, Ильич сказал, что там ничего интересного:)

----------


## Эврика

> 3.Делаем фото. Скачать прогу Picasa
> http://download.chip.eu/ru/Picasa-2.7_112380.html
> установить у себя.


Ура! Наконец-то я установила фото. Скачивать программу для меня это сложно))), поэтому я попробовала проще. Скопировала фотографию свою из контакта, она была уже 33 Кб, урезала её в стандартной программе комп. она получилась уже 22 Кб. Ну а потом дальше по описаной выше схеме)))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

У меня вопрос.Почему иногда в некоторых темах не получается попасть на крайнюю страницу,идёт,идёт(в смысле листается)а потом,бах и ты вновь на 1 странице,пыталась листать по разному и на крайнее сообщение нажимала,ан  :Jopa: нет! Не пускает что то?Или у меня одной :Vah:  так?

И ещё что за сроки,к апрелю и где узнать мои сроки?

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> У меня вопрос.Почему иногда в некоторых темах не получается попасть на крайнюю страницу,идёт,идёт(в смысле листается)а потом,бах и ты вновь на 1 странице,пыталась листать по разному и на крайнее сообщение нажимала,ан нет! Не пускает что то?Или у меня одной так?
> 
> И ещё что за сроки,к апрелю и где узнать мои сроки?


Попытаюсь ответить.
Скорее всего этот баг возникает по такой причине:
Модераторы разделов удаляют сообщения, которые считают ненужными, но с сервера, на, котором находится форум, их удалить у них нет прав. Эти права есть только у администратора Mazaykina. Поэтому эти сообщения никуда не подевались, а становятся просто невидимыми для пользователей (модераторы их видят). А раз они никуда не делись то страницы они всё-же занимают. Поэтому получается несовпадение реальных страниц и видимых пользователю (не только тебе). Этот баг в состоянии исправить только администратор.
Возможно, какая то другая причина, но эта наиболее вероятная.

Что такое сроки к апрелю, я не знаю. Вообще не пойму о чём речь? Где находится о них упоминание?
 :flower:

----------


## repin-a

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, 
Татьяна, у тебя уже срок наступил(год на форуме), но сообщений до 1000 ещё много надо... :Derisive:

----------


## Zажигалка

> Что такое сроки к апрелю, я не знаю. Вообще не пойму о чём речь? Где находится о них упоминание?


 Как я поняла- это год на форуме . У Юли  регистрация в апреле - вот и апрель поэтому..

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Уважаемые старожилы! Объясните, пожалуйста, что это за количество баллов (изменяющееся) в моем личном кабинете? За что выставляются "оценки"?

----------


## Dju

> Уважаемые старожилы! Объясните, пожалуйста, что это за количество баллов (изменяющееся) в моем личном кабинете? За что выставляются "оценки"?


Натали, в этой темке все поясняется. Если не понятно что-то будет, спрашивай. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E8%E1%EA%E0%F5

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Как я поняла- это год на форуме . У Юли регистрация в апреле - вот и апрель поэтому..


И что? Кто год на форуме тому подарки будут давать? (А ценные или так себе?) Если не ценные, то я кому-нибудь передарю... в апреле. А может медаль дадут за выслугу лет? (Она настоящая или бутафорская?) Или просто грамоту дадут? (А она почётная или не очень?) Или это конкурс такой: "Кто дольше просидит на форуме?" А где почитать его условия?
Ответьте кто-нибудь, а то я ни сном ни духом, а срок уже на подходе. Не успею глазом моргнуть, а апрель уже вот он, а у меня ни рамки для грамоты нет, ни коробочки для медали (вдруг их без коробок вручат).

----------


## Курица

> *И что? Кто год на форуме тому подарки будут давать? (А ценные или так себе?)* Если не ценные, то я кому-нибудь передарю... в апреле. А может медаль дадут за выслугу лет? (Она настоящая или бутафорская?) Или просто грамоту дадут? (А она почётная или не очень?) Или это конкурс такой: "Кто дольше просидит на форуме?" А где почитать его условия?
> Ответьте кто-нибудь, а то я ни сном ни духом, а срок уже на подходе. Не успею глазом моргнуть, а апрель уже вот он, а у меня ни рамки для грамоты нет, ни коробочки для медали (вдруг их без коробок вручат).



*vasilisapremudraja*, дочь морского царя... :Taunt: 
1 место за вопрос...
 :Lex 07:

----------


## Dju

> 1 место за вопрос...


Коробочку уже заработала!  :Taunt:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Татьяна, у тебя уже срок наступил(год на форуме), но сообщений до 1000 ещё много надо...


И теперь всё! :Vah: или у меня есть шанс?Не знала я про 1000 в год,или незнаие не снимет ответственности...

----------


## PAN

> vasilisapremudraja, дочь морского царя...
> 1 место за вопрос...





> Коробочку уже заработала!



Поддерживаю...)))

Отныне у Василисы будет таки рейтинг... :Ok: 

Жаль только, что никакой информации в профиле...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> У меня вопрос.Почему иногда в некоторых темах не получается попасть на крайнюю страницу,идёт,идёт(в смысле листается)а потом,бах и ты вновь на 1 странице,пыталась листать по разному и на крайнее сообщение нажимала,ан нет! Не пускает что то?


Возвращаюсь к своему вопросу....Сейчас хотела зайти в "психологическую помошь тамаде".Люди попробуйте выйти на 10 страницу...у меня никак,сбрасывает к 1?

----------


## Славина

> Возвращаюсь к своему вопросу....Сейчас хотела зайти в "психологическую помошь тамаде".Люди попробуйте выйти на 10 страницу...у меня никак,сбрасывает к 1?


*Таня*, я всегда, когда меня выбрасывает на первую страничку, листаю страницы вручную и не жму на последнюю, с которой меня выбрасывает, полистай и дойди до 9-й, это будет конечная страница в теме и так я делаю во всех темах, где меня выбрасывает. Попробуй сделать так. Удачи.

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> Возвращаюсь к своему вопросу....Сейчас хотела зайти в "психологическую помошь тамаде".Люди попробуйте выйти на 10 страницу...у меня никак,сбрасывает к 1?


До сегодняшнего дня у меня тоже так было. Посмотрела сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3900169 - здесь админ МАРИНА дала подсказку, как настроить. Попробуй - и все получится, я уверена!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

МАРИНА МАЗАЙКИНАу меня проблема,вчера в кабинете изменила настройки на 40 вышла в "психологичкскую помощь тамаде"...а сегодня не смогла зайти в "управление нестандартными ситуациями",изменила даже по максмуму на 50 и всё равно отбрасывает опять на 1 страницу..что делать?

----------


## Дергилева Лена

:032:   Подскажите пожалуйста, что случилось????? У меня вдруг закрылся доступ к теме Отчеты ...

----------


## Совмари

ну вот и мне закрылись отчеты(((((((
до какого этапа расти???? 
плохо без отчетов((очень люблю сама ими делиться((

----------


## Славина

И мне очень интересно почему так стало, чем мы провинились, мне кажется я знаю в чем причина, но хотела бы все таки услышать что-нибудь вразумительное!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

А мне кажется это какая то ошибка в работе форума,и не больше...Ведь тема "Отчёты о.."это для того что бы делиться опытом и разбирать промахи....
Сторожилы,кто в курсе,что случилось?Отзовитесь!!!

----------


## unlana

и я расстроилась((((((((( только вот днём писала в отчётах,всё нормально,а потом вдруг всё.....и нету отчётов((((((

----------


## MAGISTRA

Коллеги! Разрешите пояснить. Этот вопрос зрел  у всех форумчан,которые давно  здесь. Дело в том,что участились случаи проникновения  клиентов в тему отчетов!! В субботу на свадьбе гостья заявила,что видела меня на форуме,ей нравится -особенно фото и отчеты ( а вы -Магистра - так "прикольно" у вас!) Мы боимся писать открытым текстом отчеты. А ведь у нас должна быть своя проф.кухня без оглядки на заказчиков! Такие случаи происходили со многими форумчанами! Поэтому  закрытая тема нам нужна! И спасибо Марине за поддержку! Проблемы входа для сторожил -это временно. Вход в отчеты - 100 дней и 100 сообщений. База данных пока не проработала обновления. (слова Марины)

----------


## Затейник

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, где указаны правила пользования форумом? Из правил, внизу страницы, ничего не понятно, цитирую:

"Правила форума Форум сайта in-ku.com
Хотя модераторы и администраторы, обслуживающие Форум сайта in-ku.com, стараются удалять все оскорбительные и некорректные сообщения из разделов на форуме, всё равно все сообщения просмотреть невозможно. Сообщения отражают точку зрения только автора, и никак не руководства сайта, соответственно, только автор несёт ответственность за содержание сообщения.
Соглашаясь с нашими правилами, вы обязуетесь выполнять требования сайта в целом, а также требования законодательства РФ.
Администрация сайта оставляет за собой право удалять, изменять, переносить или закрывать любую тему или сообщение по своему усмотрению.."

В разделе "поддержка форума. Помощь", говорится "30 дней+30 сообщений". Правильно? Разъясните новичку, пожалуйста...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Вход в отчеты - 100 дней и 100 сообщений. База данных пока не проработала обновления. (слова Марины)


Всё ясненько!Спасибки!УРР :Yahoo: РА!!!!Полетели в отчё :Ok: ты!!!

----------


## Irina tlt

Я так поняла когда наберешь 30 дней и 30 сообщений откроются некоторые темы, наберешь 100 дней и 100 сообщений еще темы и т.д.

----------


## Маргоshа

*Irina tlt*, Все правильно ты поняла.

А теперь мне подскажите, пжл, кто знает.
Как выставить человека в игнор, и к тому же не получать от него сообщения.
Очень надо!
Спасибо.

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> *Irina tlt*, Все правильно ты поняла.
> 
> А теперь мне подскажите, пжл, кто знает.
> Как выставить человека в игнор, и к тому же не получать от него сообщения.
> Очень надо!
> Спасибо.


У себя в кабинете ищи "Список игнорирования"



Нажимай, попадёшь на страницу, где впишешь никнейм неугодного индивида. Что будет не знаю, пользоваться не приходилось, но судя по названию функции, что то (кто то) должен игнорироваться.
 :flower:

----------


## Маргоshа

Подскажите, пжл, люди знающие.
Как выделить страницу из инета и скопировать (или разместить) её всю или часть в пост.
Как, напр., выше сделано у Премудрого?
Мучаюсь уже полдня.
Спасибо!

----------


## Курица

> Как выделить страницу из инета и скопировать (или разместить) её всю или часть в пост.
> Как, напр., выше сделано *у Премудрого*?
> Мучаюсь уже полдня.


[IMG]http://*********ru/2310096.jpg[/IMG]
Маргош, так. что ли?

А Премудрый- Это наш Саша, или  Пескарь, про которого Салтыков-щедрин сказку сочинил? :Grin:  :Taunt:

----------


## Маргоshа

Да, Танюш, вот так!
А Премудрого уже все раскусили. Ему привет от моей землячки!

----------


## Курица

> Да, Танюш, вот так!


В личку всё объяснила.

----------


## Irina tlt

Замечательная мама-Курочка - все знает!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Танюш, сама сталкиваюся с такой проблемой, когда готовишь слайдовую презентацию а она на DVD зала не показывает.
 Есть способ ёе решить. разреши, рассакжу. Если повторюсь, то мой пост удали, пожалуйста.
Когда у нас в школе было много DVD и телевизоров,и мало проекторов, но очень хотелось деток удивить, то мы дома делали слайды, и пользуясь этой инструкцией переводили в другой формат, то этот способ нас здорово выручал. Картинки показывались на любом DVD. В декабре меня этот способ тоже выручил. Я приготовила слайдовую презентацию, а она не пошла. так я сразу у диджея на компе переделала и удивила юбиляра.

Как сохранить презентацию для просмотра на DVD-плеере
(инструкция)
Сделайте хорошую презентацию. 
Не используйте эффекты анимации, их все равно не будет при просмотре на телевизоре - только слайды 
Убедитесь, что текст хорошо читается и не перегружает каждый слайд. 
Сохраните презентацию под каким-либо именем.
Еще раз сохраните презентацию, но укажите тип файла:
не «Презентация» (*.ррt.), 
а «Рисунок в формате JРЕG» (*.jpg). 
Программа спросит «Сохранить ли все слайды или только выделенные?» 
Выбирайте «Все». 
Автоматически создается папка с названием вашей презентации, в которую вложены слайды-фотографии с расширением (*.jpg). 
Если количество слайдов не больше девяти, можно сразу записать папку со слайдами, на DVD или СD-R диски и показывать на DVD-плеере 
Если же количество слайдов 10 и более, переименуйте слайды- фотографии например: 01. jpg, 02. jpg, 03.jpg, и т.д. 
Тогда десятый: слайд будет проигрываться по расписанию, а не сразу после первого.
Название презентации лучше написать по -английски

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

Девочки, не могу загрузить новую аватарку в ин-ку, постоянно пишет, что интернет не может отобразить веб страницу. В чем моя проблемка? Как мне ее изменить? :flower:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Курица  
Эх, где мои 17 лет?.. 


Регистрация:
12.01.2008
Адрес:
Солнечный "Скоба
Сообщений:
5,836
Нифига не получилось!!!!Танечка и меня "темноту сибирскую"научи!!! П О Ж А Л У Й С Т А ааааа!!! :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Нифига не получилось!!!!Танечка и меня "темноту сибирскую"научи!!! П О Ж А Л У Й С Т А



Открой нужную страницу, которую хочешь скопировать
2.найди клавишу *PrintScreenSysRg* (она в правой трети клавиатуры-в верхнем ряду -над стрелками левая верхняя
3. жми на неё.
4.открывай программку Стандартную -Пайнт (*Paint*)
5 вставляй туда курсор и щелкай
6.Сохрани КАК...
7.Открой (проверь).

Теперь можешь вставлять куда надо- в Ворд.

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Открой нужную страницу, которую хочешь скопировать 
> 2.найди клавишу PrintScreenSysRg (она в правой трети клавиатуры-в верхнем ряду -над стрелками левая верхняя 
> 3. жми на неё. 
> 4.открывай программку Стандартную -Пайнт (Paint) 
> 5 вставляй туда курсор и щелкай 
> 6.Сохрани КАК... 
> 7.Открой (проверь). 
> 
> Теперь можешь вставлять куда надо- в Ворд.


Это будет снимок всего экрана. Для того, чтобы сделать снимок только активного окна, нужно нажать комбинацию клавиш ALT + PrtScrSysRq. Остальные действия такие же, только лучше вставлять в Paint.
Лично для меня более удобен метод снимка части экрана через програмки "скриншоты" они все небольшие и довольно удобны. Я пользуюсь вот этой
*Снимок* 

 :flower:

----------


## Маргоshа

*vasilisapremudraja*, *Премудрая*, 
установила. Действовать так же, как и в предыдущем случае? Подскажи, пжл.

Не, я и это поняла, а как теперь запульнуть все это напр. сюда

----------


## Маргоshа

Это вот так

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> *vasilisapremudraja*, *Премудрая*, 
> установила. Действовать так же, как и в предыдущем случае? Подскажи, пжл.
> 
> Не, я и это поняла, а как теперь запульнуть все это напр. сюда




Выбираешь левой мышей участок, который нужен, а правой фоткаешь. ПотОм снимок редактируешь (если нужно рисуешь стрелки, кружочки, в этой же програмке. Потом сохраняешь файл. Сохранённый файл заливаешь, как обычную фотку на сервер (я пользуюсь радикалом), ссылку вставляешь сюда.

 :flower:

----------


## Маргоshа

*vasilisapremudraja*, Спасибо тебе большое. Все поняла, получилось.
Я чего такая нудная: если чего-то не понимаю или не получается у меня, буду долбиться, пока не получу нужный результат. Знаю, что плохая привычка, но ничего не могу поделать. :Tu: 
А ты нормалек! :Ok:  терпишь!!! Премудрый!

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> если чего-то не понимаю или не получается у меня, буду долбиться, пока не получу нужный результат


И это правильно. 
Когда у нас в классе учитель спрашивал: "Кому, что не понятно?". Догадайся, чья рука, единственная из всего класса, поднималась?  :Grin: 

 :flower:

----------


## Курица

*vasilisapremudraja*, помоги, пожалуйста, моему горю,Василисушка!!!
Мне нужно к Юбилею минусок поправить-он очень быстрый,а надо помедленнее.Гости. которые хотят подготовить поздравление, не успевают петь...
Пожалуйста. Я знаю, ты можешь!
Это тут: http://files.mail.ru/1OO697

----------


## Порубовы

> минусок поправить-он очень быстрый,а надо помедленнее


http://files.mail.ru/DD7RDZ

----------


## Порубовы

ещё один вариант = помедленней - но звук похуже
http://files.mail.ru/TPKE7I

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> vasilisapremudraja, помоги, пожалуйста, моему горю,Василисушка!!! 
> Мне нужно к Юбилею минусок поправить-он очень быстрый,а надо помедленнее.Гости. которые хотят подготовить поздравление, не успевают петь... 
> Пожалуйста. Я знаю, ты можешь!


А зачем ты гостям даёшь петь под минуса? Я даю минуса (в смысле мой диджей даёт, а я гостям не даю  :Grin: ) только тем, кто действительно умеет петь, остальные поют ТОЛЬКО под караоку, в которой можно и темп изменить и высоту. 
Вот ссылка на караоку
http://karaoke.yarsk.info/narodnye/sizaja-golubka/

Хотя то что ты выложила это не минус, это прописанный миди-файл, в МР3 формате.
Поскольку тут уже выложили пару вариантов замедления, вот мой вариант (замедления твоей минусовки).
*Сизая голубка*

 :flower:

----------


## Маргоshа

*vasilisapremudraja*, тааак, вопрос следующий.
Я перешла по ссылке *КАРАОКА*, и что я вижу

А  откуда, пардон, караоке качать, или только слова?
Мне они не нужны, я их и в других поисковиках могу найти.
Или я чего то не поняла опять?

----------


## Курица

> А  откуда, пардон, караоке качать, или только слова?


Рит, а ты глаза скоси вправа, оооочень вправо....
И ищи вот такие строчки под словом МЕНЮ:
* Скачать MP3 * 

* Скачать .kar  ·*  Послушать 

 Все песни  ·  Новые  ·  Популярные 

 Все исполнители 

 Случайный трек 

 Играть в «Угадай мелодию» 

 Отзывы и предложения  :Grin:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Маргоshа

Таня, вышло вот что, когда нажала "скачать mp3"

И ни разу не качнулось  :Meeting: 
А также не прослушалось  :Blush2:

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Таня, вышло вот что, когда нажала "скачать mp3"


Какое МР3 ? Там нет никаких МР3, там есть только файлы формата *kar (караоке).
(Вот так люди и собирают троянов себе на комп).



Что то радикал сегодня тупит, а сейвпике фотки маленькие поэтому любуйся огромной фоткой 
 :flower:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Танечка,Курочка,как тебе?

И не надо думать,что я такая вумная....доча помогла!Она как ты овен и бык.

----------


## Курица

> И не надо думать,что я такая вумная....


 :Grin:  умная, ууумная....просто маскируешься под "тундру", когда тебе нужно :Taunt: 




> доча помогла!Она как ты овен и бык.


Привет доче! Мы с нею, как дважды парнокопытные, всегда говорим то, что думаем! :Yes4: 
Правда, Танина доча? Подтверди!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Sabrina

> Всем привет! Скажите, добрые люди, как скачать видео? Как качать с Ю-тьюба я уже знаю, благодаря Саше. А с Ру-тьюба? С Контакта? С Мэйла? Подскажите, пжалста!:rolleyes:


я пользуюсь программкой vk life, там все очень легко и просто! если кому надо, могу скинуть на почту!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> как дважды парнокопытные, всегда говорим то, что думаем


Насчёт всегда говорим..хотелось бы верить,что она выростит тактичным челом,а вот пасчёт УПЁРТОСТИ,это точно!!!



> .просто маскируешься


И за комплимент спасибо! :Tender:

----------


## Ольгия

Вот здесь Оля-шоумама рассказывала, как рисовать в Ворде:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E0%29-2/page75
Цитата: "Помещаешь картинку в ворд (в прямоугольник нужного размера."  - Не получается буквально с первых слов: прямоугольник "съедает" картинку. Не могли бы вы буквально пошагово объяснить, что и как делать?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всем здравствуйте!А у меня вопрос.Сегодня в теме отчётов встретила разьяснения по поводу зелёненьких прямоугольников,там писали как их ставить или убирать...(звезда в низу)а меня интерисует,Как узнать,кто и за какое сообщение снял с меня один прямоугольник?

----------


## Ольгия

Ставлю вопрос по-другому: Люди добрые! Научите, пожалуйста, рисовать в Ворде.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, зайди к себе в кабинет. там увидишь. кто поставил тебе отрицательную репутацию.( кабинет наверху страницы )

----------


## mariaarh

Скажите, чтоб смотреть ответили мне на мою писанину на форуме, мне нужно подписаться на эту тему или как я могу отслеживать это? как потом смотреть свои сообщения на форуме? в кабинете нет "кнопки" твои сообщения форума.

----------


## Irina tlt

*mariaarh*,  Там где Мой профиль (около кабинета) есть Найти все сообщения и там открываются все 


> твои сообщения форума.

----------


## Окрыленная

А я вот думаю.. Что я еще не заслужила допуска в закрома? пробыла месяц... и сообщения вроде нравятся.. иль.. за вредность не пускают???

----------


## Оля Стар

[img]http://s.******info/0a4f4accf1a3d380498659190d6eff42.gif[/img]

Оооооооо!Получилось!Спасибо за разъяснения!!1

----------


## Оля Стар

[quote="mariaarh;4008210"]Скажите, чтоб смотреть ответили мне на мою писанину на форуме, мне нужно подписаться на эту тему или как я могу отслеживать это? 
присоединяюсь к вопросу...
 Мамочка, курочка!!!Не знаю, может я повторюсь, хочу спросить:как можно сделать  видео-нарезки?

----------


## Славина

> А я вот думаю.. Что я еще не заслужила допуска в закрома? пробыла месяц... и сообщения вроде нравятся.. иль.. за вредность не пускают???


Вот что-то захотелось тебе оветить *Ириш*, знаешь, когда-то у нас был лимит 30 толковых сообщений, я подумала:"Как же это для меня много, ведь я не люблю болтать без дела." Я думала, что никогда их не наберу. Не наберу, ну и не надо!
И засела в "Тамадейской беседке" и даже не заметила, как все темы для меня оказались открытыми, но меня туда больше не тянуло, я до такой степени приросла к "Беседке" и так мне здесь все интересно, что я и сейчас очень редко захожу в те темы, которые раньше были для меня закрытыми. Здесь жизнь как-то больше  кипит.

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> *Как разместить свое фото в аватарке?*
> Аватар - фото которое появляется постоянно слева от поста (письменного послания)
> Для того чтобы разместить свое фото в аватарке необходимо для начала его иметь в электронном виде.
> Не всякое фото получится разместить. Фото должно быть определенного размера. 
> Как его довести до нужного размера.
> Простой путь.
> 
> 1.В левом верхнем углу ест ссылка "Мой кабинет" http://forum.plus-msk.ru/usercp.php кликнуть по ней
> 2.В появившемся слева меню найти ссылку "Изменить аватар" кликнуть по ней
> ...


СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ! Долго мучилась с уменьшением фото, а оно оказывается уменьшается перед экспортом. Ещё раз спасибо, очень помогли, всё дословно написано!!! Для тех хто непонял : читайте, пробуйте , обязательно получится!!!!

----------


## Матильда 1967

Девченки.я написала басню в тему "Прикольные стихи..."Открываю страницу "Форум ведущих" и у всех,кто написал новые сообщения стоят "голубенькие  квадратики" а у меня круг красный ,да ещё в нем восклицательный знак.Что бы это значило?Пипец мне пришел?

----------


## Анатольевна

> одна "добрая дама",мне в ИГРАХ впендюрила красный прямоугольник и знаете, что она мне ответила...."Я не думала, что это плохо!"Что теперь делать?


Таня, да ничего не делать! Это не смертельно, и никак не повлияет на твою жизнь. На форуме в том числе.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Я сегодня расстроена...Раньше заходила в блог Лины,а теперь сделали его закрытым :Tu: Очень жаль.Но это правильно.Лина,очень интересные статьи пишешь! :Aga:

----------


## Славина

> Я сегодня расстроена...Раньше заходила в блог Лины,а теперь сделали его закрытымОчень жаль.


*Катюш*, не расстраивайся, напиши лично ей, возможно она откроет его для тебя, тем более тебе есть, что сказать!

А так, чтобы туда попасть, нужно набрать 500, а то наверное и поболее толковых сообщений. Давай пиши и удачи тебе!

----------


## Ларико

Девочки! Как у вас тут под крылышком у Танюши тепло! Я хоть и не новичок, но вопрос задам!!! Кто-нибудь! Пожалуйста!!! Напишите ПОШАГОВО как выкладывать видео на Ю-туб и на майл.ру и как заливать объемное видео на файлообменник! А то хочется поделиться, а не знаю как все это делать. Спасибо!

----------


## Курица

> Кто-нибудь! Пожалуйста!!! Напишите ПОШАГОВО как выкладывать видео на Ю-туб и на майл.ру


*Ларико*, на Ютуб-не умею  :No2: (найдется человек, уверена-объяснит :Yes4: ),

А на *Майл.ру* - попробую. 
Во-первых, там надо быть зарегистрированной, т.е. иметь свой эл. ящик на Майле.
2. Заходишь в *Мой Мир*. Выбираешь раздел *Видео*. Ищешь-*Добавить ролик*.
Пишут- типа спрашивают- быстро или медленно. Выбираешь один из вариантов-я обычно-быстро.Грузишь ( грузится даже быстро - долго). Потом тебе на Майл приходит письмо, мол, видео загружено (сначала там идет обработка-не разом все появится, я вот с утра Марье фотофильм гружу на Майл...Вон они что пишут, я скопировала:
_Для подготовки загруженного вами файла к воспроизведению на Видео@Mail.Ru нам необходимо некоторое время. В зависимости от активности других пользователей, это время может составлять от нескольких минут до нескольких часов. После того, как обработка будет успешно завершена, ролик автоматически появится в вашем альбоме._)
 А потом уже людям даешь ссылку НА СТРАНИЦУ НА МАЙЛЕ в твоем Мире (не забудь там галочку поставить напротив контингента, КОМУ позволительно смотреть твой ролик, там есть-всем,Друзьям, Друзьям и Друзьям друзей, еще какой-то вариант)...
Вот так.
По-моему, на Майл -до 1 Гигобайта максимальный размер.

----------


## марина С

может и я не там свой вопрос задаю...
у меня почему-то не открывается ютуб. ничегошеньки не показывает.
выходит только "соединение сброшено". и так уже с неделю.
может кто объяснит, в чем может быть причина?

----------


## Sveto4ка

Подскажите пожалуйста, Как можно изменить (отредактирвать ) сообщение?

----------


## optimistka17

Светочка, свое сообщение ты можешь редактировать только в течение 30 минут.Потом этой возможности уже нет. Если хочешь убрать или что-то изменить, то тогда надо обращаться в личку  к модераторам или админу...

----------


## Alicka

А можно не скромный вопросик?  Я бескорыстно, из любопытства. А почему у всех есть спасибка ,а у меня нет.
Только не подумайте ничего плохого. я имею в виду не благодарность ,а сам значок.

----------


## Славина

> А почему у всех есть спасибка ,а у меня нет


*Аlicka*, ну ты же не можешь ставить "спасибо" сама себе  :Grin:  поэтому у тебя её нет, как и у всех  :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

Раз такое дело спрошу и я  :Smile3: 
Можно узнать, в каких разделах в редактировании сообщений их можно удалять, а в каких нет? 
Вот столкнулась с такой проблемой, хотела своё сообщение удалить, а такой функции не нашла, хотя раньше была.

----------


## Курица

> Вот столкнулась с такой проблемой, хотела своё сообщение удалить, а такой функции не нашла, хотя раньше была.


Свое сообщение можно удалить в течение 20-30 минут. А затем это возможно сделать только модератору или Админу.

----------


## Славина

> Свое сообщение можно удалить в течение 20-30 минут.


Я знаю про это, но вот заметила, что в некоторых темках эта функция отсутствует, вот хотя бы в этой, сейчас и проверю  :Aga: 

Ну вот "редактировать" есть, а "удалить сообщение" нигде не написано  :No2: 
*Тань*, а как у тебя в этой теме, проверь?

----------


## Курица

> Тань, а как у тебя в этой теме, проверь?


тоже нет. Так что- "что написано пером-не вырубишь топором", перефразируя для компа...лови экспромт:"То, что набрано  на клаве...удалим с тобой едва ли!" :Taunt:

----------


## Славина

> "что написано пером-не вырубишь топором"


Ну подредактировать то всегда можно, а вот совсем не удалишь  :Aga:

----------


## Жоржетта

Всем добрый вечер! Подскажите, пожалуйста, а в какой программе можно записывать голос, меняя его (например: женский, детский и т.д.)

----------


## lyoka.l

Скажите пожалуйста, сколько в "отчетах о прповеденных" испытытельный срок.Я везде вхожу а в эту тему не пускают.

----------


## Ильич

> Я понял что эта тема крайне необходима. Всяк новичек пришедший на форум то фото не может свое разместить в аватарке, то не может фото по тексту разместить... Давайте им поможем. Принцип простой. Сначала пишем часто задаваемый вопрос, а потом разжевываем его ответ....
> Большая просьба не засорять тему флудом.


Обращаю ваше внимание что тема создана для тех кто хочет повысить свою * техническую грамотность* по пользованию форумом.
А обсуждаются вопросы далекие от этой темы. Налицо флуд.
Ребята, для обсуждения




> Что вы делаете, когда видите, что народ особо между собой не общается, уже покурил, танцевать не хочет, не играется им, да и тебе бы пора помолчать.


Или




> Ресторан был оговорен с ди-джеем. Сегодня узнаю, что заказчица сменила место проведения. На новом месте нет ди-джея. Она попросила, чтобы я включила свою музыку. Но у я меня материал в основном к конкурсам, а танцевальных почти нет. Доступа в музыкальный раздел у меня пока нет. Как быть? Что посоветуете?


Есть профессиональные темы.

*ФИЕСТА* 

*Cvetok-03*
*РУБЕЖАНКА*, 
*Рида*, 
*Запятая*, 
*Dju*, 
*Комик*, 
*___Ира___*, 0303[/b], 
прочтите начало темы и не засоряйте ее.

----------


## Фиеста...

> Обращаю ваше внимание что тема создана для тех кто хочет повысить свою * техническую грамотность* по пользованию форумом.
> А обсуждаются вопросы далекие от этой темы. Налицо флуд.
> Ребята, для обсуждения
> 
> 
> Или
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Поняла. Замолкаю.

----------


## optimistka17

> Скажите пожалуйста, сколько в "отчетах о прповеденных" испытытельный срок.Я везде вхожу а в эту тему не пускают.


Тут не срок.
И не количество сообщений.
Тут для получения пропуска в эту тему надо зарекомендовать себя качественными сообщениями

----------


## annuschka

У меня такой вопрос (блин аж стыдно, уже долго на форуме и не знаю как это делается :Oj: ):
Как в своем сообщении сделать мультицитирование (наверное так это называется?) В общем несколько фраз из одного сообщения или разные сообщения цитировать? 
...и еще, как цитировать например сообщение из лички в одну из тем форума или наоборот, или из одной темы в другую?
Ответьте пожалуйста кто знает!

----------


## yurgesovna

подскажите,пожалуйста, если приходит сообщение РАЗДЕЛ ОБНОВЛЁН -что это значит, где это искать и надо ли подписываться на обновления для получения сообщений? Спасио сразу

----------


## Курица

> Как в своем сообщении сделать мультицитирование (наверное так это называется?) В общем несколько фраз из одного сообщения или разные сообщения цитировать? 
> ...и еще, как цитировать например сообщение из лички в одну из тем форума или наоборот, или из одной темы в другую?
> Ответьте пожалуйста кто знает!


Всё очень просто.
В любом из мест(пост ли это или личка) для цитирования нужно ПРОСТО выделить тот кусок текста, на который ты хочешь ответить.Только выделишь, на гиперссылке выскакивает "Цитировать", щёлкай на выплывшее предложение, и цитата сразу же сама "впрыгнет" в Быстрый ответ...
Так можешь цитировать и три-четыре-пять-сколько хочешь-авторов...по такому же принципу.
А если тебе надо что -то процитированное в личку послать, по куже из Быстрого ответа всё выделяешь, вырезаешь и вставляешь в личку...

----------


## дидо

здравствуйте! задаю наверно глупый вопрос, но не могу найти  доску объявлений, подскажите

----------


## Курица

> не могу найти  доску объявлений,





> задаю наверно глупый вопрос, но не могу найти  доску объявлений, подскажите


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...ED%EE%E2%E0%FF)  
это тут! :Yes4:

----------


## malyshVIP

Привлекать ли в конкурсы и игры молодоженов?

Знакомый ведущий женился, через пару дней после торжества говорит такую фразу:
- Я больше никогда не буду тревожить молодоженов на свадьбе. Это, и без того, сильное эмоциональное перенапряжение. А тут еще со своими конкурсами....

А вы часто привлекаете молодоженов к участию, или на свидетелях с гостями все строите?

----------


## Любовь Ивановна Ермакова

Как же всё таки загрузить фото для аватарки, кажется всё делаю. как и советовали, но ничего не получается. Подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## клеопатра-29

:flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
подскажите пожалуйста,где можно делиться фото,ведь темка отчетов закрыта до???? количества сообщений,а поделиться хотся :flower:

----------


## Курица

> подскажите пожалуйста,где можно делиться фото,ведь темка отчетов закрыта до???? количества сообщений,а поделиться хотся


такая темка есть, это тут :
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E-%E1%FB%EB%EE...

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> Не надо! Обыно, левой кнопкой мыши жмём по рисунку,


пробуем...[img]http://s20.******info/c95f9618c0f5fb0987cafaf03e936301.gif[/img]

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> Не надо! Обыно, левой кнопкой мыши жмём по рисунку,


спасибочки!!! всё получилось : легко и просто!!! Вот бы ещё научиться фотки так легко вставлять, а то всё не получается...))))))))))))

----------


## анютка - незабутка

пробуем вставить фото ...[IMG]http://*********ru/[/IMG] ничего не вышло... вот уже который раз пробую и не получается... в этой дискете пишет укажите URL изображения, а где он находится, куда смотреть???? :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> пробуем вставить фото ... ничего не вышло...


Аня, загружаешь сюда, http://*********ru/ 
жмешь на Отправить, после загрузки копируешь ВТОРУЮ ссылку (прямо просто-выделяешь эту сссылку, щелкаешь правой-копировать, вставляешь в свой пост Быстрого ответа-жмешь на правую-Вставить, встает комбинация из букв и цифр, а ,отправив, увидишь фото.
Пробуй!!!

----------


## mariSh_a

> У меня такой вопрос (блин аж стыдно, уже долго на форуме и не знаю как это делается):
> Как в своем сообщении сделать мультицитирование (наверное так это называется?) В общем несколько фраз из одного сообщения или разные сообщения цитировать? 
> ...и еще, как цитировать например сообщение из лички в одну из тем форума или наоборот, или из одной темы в другую?


 нажимаешь цитирование первого сообщения , а на втором кнопку мультицитирование и выделяешь текст для цитаты! оно автоматически встанет!!

----------


## Алисочка

Девочки, подскажите как выкладывать видео, чтобы его можно было просматривать на странице темы, а не переходить на другой сайт по ссылке???

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Алисочка*, загрyжай свое видео на YouTube копирyй ссылкy и вставляй ее в сообщение .Видишь на верхy  над сообщением есть картинки смайлик.глобyс .картинка и КИНОПЛЕНКА  :Derisive: просто жамкай на  НЕЕ и вставляй тyда ссылочкy фсе

----------


## Алисочка

*Сенова Оксана*, спасибо!!! научилась за один день  :Grin: 

Еще один вопрос - *как резать видео??? с помощью какой программы???*

----------


## Хельга61

ну у меня уже сто попыток разместить свое фото-и нулевой результат

----------


## Zажигалка

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как склеить музыку? Резать научилась а вот клеить  пока нет.. Или где про это можно почитать..

----------


## Ольгия

А как теперь, например, Алисочкино видео скачать себе на компьютер? С форума, а не с Ю-туба

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как склеить музыку? Резать научилась а вот клеить  пока нет.. Или где про это можно почитать..


Это делать очень просто, почитай тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F0%E5%E7%EA%E8... 
пост 11 от Анюты.

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

ПОдскажите пожалуйста у меня видео то работает, то опять медио плеер классик включается, и не показывает видео!

----------


## maknata

> у меня видео то работает, то опять медио плеер классик включается, и не показывает видео!


Так, чуток подробнее - видео в смысле то, которое на компьютере или невозможно просмотреть видео в интернете? Если на компьютере - не все плеера воспроизводят все форматы видео, возможно загвоздка в этом. Видео с тырнета обычно просматривается с помощью флешплеера, иногда он устаревает и тоже не показывает, нужен новый. А медиа плеер классик обычно ставится в настройках по умолчанию для просмотра видео, но он далеко не все форматы читает.. Попробуй нажать на нужный файл правой кнопкой и "открыть с помощью" другого плеера (если это видео с компа)

----------


## raduga2173

> Аня, загружаешь сюда, http://*********ru/ 
> жмешь на Отправить, после загрузки копируешь ВТОРУЮ ссылку (прямо просто-выделяешь эту сссылку, щелкаешь правой-копировать, вставляешь в свой пост Быстрого ответа-жмешь на правую-Вставить, встает комбинация из букв и цифр, а ,отправив, увидишь фото.
> Пробуй!!!


Я наверное тупая. У меня ничего не получается. Пробую загрузить, а в ответ получаю вот такое сообщение: "Изображение имеет размер более чем 5000x4000 точек". Это я что-то неправильно делаю?

----------


## Курица

> а в ответ получаю вот такое сообщение: "Изображение имеет размер более чем 5000x4000 точек". Это я что-то неправильно делаю?


да. Ты имеешь очень качественное, но "тяжелое" для загрузки фото. Тебе его надо УЖАТЬ для Инета. При помощи любой из программ, ну, например, из известных самых Майкрософт Оффис Пикчерс Менеджер.
А потом уже загружать.
Там ведь что пишут-то? Не читала (мелким шрифтом):
*На сервере можно разместить изображения (графические файлы) в форматах JPG, JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP, TIF, TIFF размером не более 5000x4000 точек и 4 Мбайт.*

----------


## КрасаТа

Меня тоже очень интересует как "склеивать" музыкальные файлы? Я, к сожалению, еще не имею столько прав, чтоб проходить по указанной вами ссылочке... Если есть возможность, напишите название программы, а я методом проб и ошибок доберусь!

----------


## Курица

> как "склеивать" музыкальные файлы? Я, к сожалению, еще не имею столько прав, чтоб проходить по указанной вами ссылочке... Если есть возможность, напишите название программы, а я методом проб и ошибок доберусь!


 :Blink: зачем же тыкаться, как слепой котенок?
ПЕРЕНОШУ сюда для Вас (и не только!) объяснение Аннушки:



> *Как склеивать фрагменты*
> 
> Вот клеить я люблю! Меня Галчонка выучила.Спасибо, Галочка!
> 
> 1.Открываем *Nero WaveEditor*
> 2.ФАЙЛ- ОТКРЫТЬ. И находим нужный файл в открывающемся окне.
> 3.Файлик открыт.Он у вас уже отрезан так, как надо вам.
> Доходим до окончания файлика и левой кнопкой мыши жмем на это его окончание (обязательно!).
> 4.Дальше будем добавлять те файлики, которые нужно приклеить:
> ...

----------


## raduga2173

> да. Ты имеешь очень качественное, но "тяжелое" для загрузки фото. Тебе его надо УЖАТЬ для Инета. При помощи любой из программ, ну, например, из известных самых Майкрософт Оффис Пикчерс Менеджер.
> А потом уже загружать.
> Там ведь что пишут-то? Не читала (мелким шрифтом):
> *На сервере можно разместить изображения (графические файлы) в форматах JPG, JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP, TIF, TIFF размером не более 5000x4000 точек и 4 Мбайт.*


Спасибо большущее Курочка :Tender:  Посидела и разобралась. Оказалось не так страшен черт, как его малюют: Smile3:

----------


## КрасаТа

Огроменное спасибо!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> чень интересует как "склеивать" музыкальные файлы





> Огроменное спасибо!


*КрасаТа*, пробуй! 
Вот получится - тогда спасибо и скажешь.
НЕ забудь отписаться о своих успехах, хорошо? :Derisive:

----------


## svetlanaber

> Девочки, подскажите как выкладывать видео, чтобы его можно было просматривать на странице темы, а не переходить на другой сайт по ссылке???


Девочки, меня тоже интересует этот вопрос, но хотелось бы, чтобы видео открывалось на mail.ru? Загружаю и выдает ссылку скачать, а сразу просмотреть можно, без сылки на скачивание? Помогите, уже задавала такой вопрос в какой-то теме, но так и остался без ответа, даже стыдно, что такая тугодумка. Может не правильно вопрос задаю?

----------


## Люсьен2011

полистала,почитала. в голове каша,мозги в стадии закипания. такое чувство что не потяну, не разобраться.

----------


## Курица

> такое чувство что не потяну, не разобраться.


*Люсьен2011*, стоп! Отставить панику. По чуть-чуть...капля и камень точит...
А то у меня такое чувство, что ты решила за 1 (один) первый класс осилить программу всей средней школы и первого курса ВУЗа впридачу!
Нет, миленькая, так не бывает. не получится_АдНАзнАчнА!!! и не пытайся, а то, действительно, будет еще "взрыв мозга" :Vah:  , раз 



> в голове каша,мозги в стадии закипания


Выбори что-то одно. Научись ЭТО делать автоматически (ну, например, вставлять фото через файлообменник Савепик ...вставь в свой быстрый ответ в разных темках какие-то фото или просто картинки. Убедись, что ЭТО для тебя уже труда не составляет.
теперь перешли кому-нибудь что-нибудь (хоть слово ПРИВЕТ :Tender: ) -через  Файлы.Майл.Ру ...попробуй написать кому-то (ну, к примеру, Курице :Yahoo: ) в личку...убедись. что и это получается...
А сейчас иди спать. Утро вечера мудренее...
А то еще потеряем мы тебя-с непривычки-то :Taunt:

----------


## Стодрузей

дорогие форумчане! Подскажите что нужно сделать, чтобы открывать и просматривать последние сообщения с форума, но только из раздела ведущих????? Каждый раз все перебираю. много времени уходит!

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

> открывать и просматривать последние сообщения с форума, но только из раздела ведущих?


К сожалению, ваше имя не указано...
Попробуйте все сделать как обычно, зайти на форум, "добраться" до раздела ведущих, и после сохранить страницу в закладках через верхнее меню (ФАЙЛ, ПРАВКА, ВИД, ЖУРНАЛ, *ЗАКЛАДКИ*, ИНСТРУМЕНТЫ, СПРАВКА), и после уже открывать форум через закладки...

----------


## Барановская Наталья

[IMG]<a href="http://*********su/674235.htm" target="_blank" ><img src="http://*********su/674235m.jpg" border="0" alt="Изображение - *********su — сервис хранения изображений" /></a>[/IMG]

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Что то с изображением у меня не лады! ладно, будем добиваться! Прорвемся!

----------


## PAN

С этим???...
[IMG]http://*********su/674235m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гумочка

Подскажите, плиз, что это за весы-репутация? Как к ним добраться? А то я просто ставлю "спасибки"...

----------


## Славина

> одскажите, плиз, что это за весы-репутация? Как к ним добраться?


*Лена*, под твоей аватаркой есть жёлтенькая звёздочка, а рядом треугольник с восклицательным знаком, так вот, жмёшь на жёлтую звёздочку и там высвечивается окно, в котором ты можешь оставить своё личное мнение о сообщении, хорошее или плохое, это и есть репутация, которую ты ставишь тому или иному человеку. Удачи! :))

----------


## Гумочка

> Лена, под твоей аватаркой есть жёлтенькая звёздочка


Ирсен, дорогая, нашла звёздочку, но она ЧЁРНЕНЬКАЯ... Нажала у тебя под авай - получилось!!! Сэнькаю!!!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> С этим???...
> [IMG]http://*********su/674235m.jpg[/IMG]


Ага! а как мне его поставить? Долго доходит! Ну сделала правильно в общем?

----------


## Славина

> а как мне его поставить?


*Наташ*, ты хочешь на аву поставить?

Тогда зайди в свой кабинет, найди строку "Изменить аватар", дальше "Обзор" и загружай фото со своего компа, потом жмёшь "Сохранить" и всё.

Я тут тебе подогнала под нужный размер, так что забирай фото отсюда  :Grin: 







> Сэнькаю!!!


Спасибки, получила :)))

----------


## PAN

> Ага! а как мне его поставить? Долго доходит! Ну сделала правильно в общем?


Копируй не пятую а вторую ссылку - и все будет окейно...

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Славина, пан, огромный вам респект! Буквально пару действий и вот она я! Здравствуйте!

----------


## Mari@

Всем здрасьте! Друзья, я тут совсем не могу разобраться как мне фотку свою поставить, подскажите плииизззз!!!

----------


## Славина

> вот она я! Здравствуйте!


Ну привет, привет, *Наталья*, коль не шутишь  :Grin: 

Видишь, какая ты молодец, всё у тебя получилось  :Ok:

----------


## Славина

> Зайди в свой кабинет, найди строку "Изменить аватар", дальше "Обзор" и загружай фото со своего компа, потом жмёшь "Сохранить" и всё.


* Mari@*, вот, скопировала тебе своё сообщение с предыдущей страницы  :Yes4:

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Ну привет, привет, *Наталья*, коль не шутишь 
> 
> Видишь, какая ты молодец, всё у тебя получилось


Спасибочки, я просто сразу не сообразила, поскольку уже не первую ночь сижу. Эта темка самая необходимая из всех, на мой взгляд - ведь как можно делиться опытом и что - то у кого - то спрашивать, когда сам ничего не даешь этому форуму! Я все таки верю, что если ты поможешь, то и тебе обязательно кто-нибудь поможет!

----------


## Mari@

Спасибо. сейчас попробую.

----------


## Люсьен2011

объясните пожалуйста ,как спасибки оставлять на сообщениях? если там зелёный пальчик на него нажать,а если нет  как?

----------


## Славина

> Спасибо. сейчас попробую.


*Mari@*, не получилось???




> объясните пожалуйста ,как спасибки оставлять на сообщениях? если там зелёный пальчик на него нажать,а если нет как?


*Люсьен*, "зелёные пальчики" стоят во всех сообщениях, кроме твоих, так что "Спасибо!" можешь ставить смело всем, а вот тебе, поставят другие  :Grin:

----------


## Mari@

Не получается, грузится , а потом выкидывает с сайта совсем, наверное маловато скорости интернета.((

----------


## maknata

> Не получается, грузится , а потом выкидывает с сайта совсем


Может быть фотография слишком большая, надо сжать.

----------


## swetik72

Доброй ночи! Скажите пожалуйста,после каких испытаний откроется раздел "Отчёты о мероприятиях..." :No2:

----------


## Славина

> Скажите пожалуйста,после каких испытаний откроется раздел "Отчёты о мероприятиях


После испытания в 100 сообщений  :Grin:  Удачи!

----------


## мэри рева

здравствуйте!!! подскажите пожалуйста мне как мне отправить сообщение лично конкретному человеку  :025:

----------


## mariSh_a

> здравствуйте!!! подскажите пожалуйста мне как мне отправить сообщение лично конкретному человеку


радом с именем пользователя есть треугольник  нажимаем на него- выпадет список - находите личное сообшение - нажимаете  и ВСЕ !!! Удачи !!!!

----------


## Я_Аня

Подскажите пожалуйста, как сделать подпись, что б ее было на форуме видно? Я сделала, но она только в профиле отражается(((

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Это же не форум, а просто университет какой-то! Все больше склоняюсь к мысли, что здесь я и получу второе высшее образование! :Vishenka 30:  Да и организовано все, как в универе: пока первый курс не закончил, контрольные, курсовые не сдал, нечего к диссертациям лезть! :Ok:  Все разумно и честно!

----------


## Курица

> десь я и получу второе высшее образование!


 :Taunt: 



> Да и организовано все, как в универе: пока первый курс не закончил, контрольные, курсовые не сдал, нечего к диссертациям лезть


 :Yes4: 
*Svetlanachuk*, Уже вопросики какие-то появились,да? На консультацию можешь записаться)))) Вопросы-в личку)))) :Grin:

----------


## Я_Аня

> Это же не форум, а просто университет какой-то!


+100 :Yes4: 
Скажите пожалуйста, если где-нибудь тема: "Праздник глазами клиента". Ведь наверняка мы все, бываем в роли гостей на таких событиях! Очень интересно было бы узнать мнения со стороны :Derisive: :

----------


## Онга

Танюш, я не могу выйти в тему " Всегда ли прав клиент". высвечивается первая страница. вопрос не по адресу?

----------


## Курица

> Танюш, я не могу выйти в тему " Всегда ли прав клиент". высвечивается первая страница. вопрос не по адресу?


Думаю,Наташ, да-ЭТО вопрос  к тех.поддержке...
Но такое бывает...Иногда.А пройдет день-другой-то ли исправят, то ли само исправляется :Grin:  Я -по крайней мере-с таким уже сталкивалась-не помню, в какой из темок.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Всегда ли прав клиент


Я тоже не могу. У меня так бывает, когда тема перегружена.

----------


## Я_Аня

[quote="Курица[/quote] Татьяна, не знала к кому обратиться, можно к Вам?! Если где-нибудь тема для совсем, совсем новичков, не только на форуме, но и в этого рода творчестве. Дело в том, что свои наработки я пока выложить не могу, потому как их еще нет :Blush2: , но они обязательно будут, честное пионерское! Я ведь только начинаю, и мне сложно обсуждать темы, в которых я еще дилетант. У меня такое чувство, что я из леса вышла :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Если где-нибудь тема для совсем, совсем новичков, не только на форуме, но и в этого рода творчестве. Дело в том, что свои наработки я пока выложить не могу, потому как их еще нет, но они обязательно будут, честное пионерское! Я ведь только начинаю, и мне сложно обсуждать темы, в которых я еще дилетант.


Анечка, попробуй заглянуть СЮДА:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E-%E1%FB%EB%EE... 
Думаю, тут есть чего почитать для тебя и будет чего написать, быть может... :Grin:

----------


## Я_Аня

Спасибо большое! :flower:

----------


## misslena

Скажите, а когда становится доступным раздел "Отчеты о проведенных праздниках"?

----------


## Разговорчивая

> Скажите, а когда становится доступным раздел "Отчеты о проведенных праздниках"?



Кажется после 50-ти сообщений. или я не права???

----------


## Курица

> Кажется после 50-ти сообщений. или я не права???


 не права. Ты ноль пропустила...
Не после 50, а...после 500 :Taunt:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Курица*, ты пошутила??? 500...в отчетах замечательно " проставляются" с 50 сообщениями..

----------


## Курица

> Курица, ты пошутила???


Канеш,КСюха, пошутила :Taunt: ...а ты что подумала???Это я новичков мотивирую...
Как в том анекдоте про Петьку и Чапая, помнишь? :Derisive: 
Чапаев послал Петьку к Фурманову за десяткой на самогонку.
Вернулся Петька ни с чем. А Чапай его спрашивает:
-Ну что,Петька, дал Фурманов десятку?
-Неа, Василий Иваныч, не дал!
-А чем,Петька, он *мотив*ировал?
-Ой, Василий Иваныч...тебя *мат*ивировал, меня *мат*ивировал, и даж наших матерей *мат*ивировал...

----------


## Люсьен2011

Девчёнки и мальчишки! не успела понаслаждаться проведением праздников, как заказов совсем не стало. на душе грусть тоска зелёная. за последний месяц было три звонка, да и их что то спугнуло. Может цена, а скорей всего способности убедить клиента не хватает, в том что ему нужна именно я. подскажите ,уму разуму научите.  как диалог вести с заказчиком , как рекламировать то себя?
 если не в ту темку написала извиняйте .не смогла сорентироваться куда.

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> swinging,
> 
> Саш, подскажи, пожалуйста, как теперь скачивать с Ютуба и Рутуба? Videosaver, бастуууует.......:frown:


Я использую очень простой способ скачивания с ютуба. По-моему, о нем не писали. Нужно в аресной строке ролика, который хотим скачать, перед словом youtube написать ss. Например, мы хотим скачать ролик http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9Y365K-V24. Добавляем ss, получаем: http://www.ssyoutube.com/watch?v=j9Y365K-V24, жмем enter. В открывшемся окне жмем "скачать". Все! Чуть ниже можно выбрать необходимый формат видео. Наеюсь, кому-нибудь пригодится :Smile3:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А можно и проще. Прямо над сообщением, которые ты пишешь, подними глаза вверх и найди цветную дискету. Кликаешь на нее - http://*********ru/ и здесь сразу с компьютера вытаскиваешь фото, которое хочешь вставить в сообщение (сразу автоматически и ужимает). Нигде не надо регистрироваться.


А вот это то бы по подробней, нажимаю на дискетку - выскакивает окно УКАЖИТЕ URL ВАШЕГО ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЯ, а ниже окошечко http:// а дальше непонятно.
Или сначала зайти на этот адрес http://*********ru/ потом загрузить фото, на него куча ссылок и что с ними делать?
Вот бы этот процесс бы поподробней.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

[IMG]http://*********su/1015214.htm[/IMG]
Вроде дошло, проверяю.....
проверил - не получилось, вопрос открытым с этой дискеткой по загрузке фото в своём посте остался......
(сам себя ругаю что торможу :Grin: )

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Ура!!!!!!!!
Разобрался!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(радуюсь как малое дитя :Grin: )
Сначала захожу по ссылке:
http://*********ru/
Загружаю фото
после загрузки фото - копирую ссылку для форумов (вторая с верху, после ссылки полнометражных размеров)
и эту ссылку размещаешь в посте
[IMG]http://*********su/987566m.jpg[/IMG]
И получается!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Нужно зайти в свой кабинет и нажать там Редактировать подпись.
> В открывшемся редакторе печати ввести адрес своего ящика и нажать кнопку Сохранить изменения.


Я как понял подпись будет видна, если установишь галочку на ПОКАЗЫВАТЬ ПОДПИСЬ?
Жаль, что распространяется только на новые текущие посты...

----------


## mariSh_a

> Я как понял подпись будет видна, если установишь галочку на ПОКАЗЫВАТЬ ПОДПИСЬ?
> Жаль, что распространяется только на новые текущие посты...


нет на все посты! Только отображаться будет чуть попозже !!! Но на всех !!!

----------


## Славина

_У нас на форуме повальная смена аваторок С трудом узнаю кто есть кто._

*Руслан*, для этого есть НИК :)))

А так все к Новому году преображаются, а некоторые просто прошлое вспомнили  :Ok:  :))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> так для этого есть НИК :)))


а это что за перец?
(таким дауном себя ощущаю :Derisive: )

----------


## Славина

> а это что за перец?


Ты чего серьёзно?  :Vah: 

Вот твой НИК *Руслан Шумилов*, а мой *Славина* и смотри не перепутай  :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> У нас на форуме повальная смена аваторок С трудом узнаю кто есть кто.
> 
> Руслан, так для этого есть НИК :)))


Я так и знал, но тогда не понял, что ты имеешь в виду читать имена (ники).
Конечно ПОСТАРАЮСЬ не перепутать :Taunt:

----------


## Domis

Можно попросить помощи? Я фото загрузила ссылка на изображение, размер: 272 кбайт, 576 x 768 точек, а как дальше ни как не могу разобраться. Подскажите,как вставить свою фото,что сделать надо? Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Domis

Ура! У меня все получилось! Разобралась!

----------


## анютка - незабутка

Всем привет! Подскажите как убрать рекламу под моими сообщениями, ужасно она меня раздражает :039:  :057:  :029:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

ни как

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Подскажите как убрать рекламу под моими сообщениями, ужасно она меня раздражает


А я не вижу никакой рекламы под твоим сообщением.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А я не вижу никакой рекламы под твоим сообщением.


Эта реклама и под моим и под твоим сообщениями есть.
Но меня она не раздражает - есть ну и ладно.

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> А я не вижу никакой рекламы под твоим сообщением.


А под своим? У нас у всех одна и та же реклама. Мне кажется она только засоряет форум.... 



> ни как


я так понимаю, что это не я её установила, а автоматически высвечивается под каждым из нас? Я то начала думать , что случайно нажала установку этой рекламы ... :Grin: 



> Но меня она не раздражает - есть ну и ладно.


А меня раздражает - я минималист в этом отношении...  :Yes4:

----------


## mariSh_a

> А меня раздражает - я минималист в этом отношении...


остается вам только одно ! терпеть ! это источник дохода для форума ! так как работу технических специалистов надо оплачивать !  :Yes4:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А меня раздражает


Я могу сказать только догадки......
Ведь мы все пользуемся этим форумом, он расположен на каком то сервере.
Эксплуатация - пользование всем этим стоит денег.
Мы (я лично в частности) ни копейки за участие в этом форуме не заплатили, вопрос - на какие средства существует форум?
Вывод один - "пустить" рекламщиков, их информация размещаемая здесь, оплачивает наш балл.
Так, что пусть эта реклама будет, главное, что бы были мы :Grin: 
Повторяюсь - это только мои предположения.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*mariSh_a*, пока я писал - ты успела ответить!

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> остается вам только одно ! терпеть ! это источник дохода для форума ! так как работу технических специалистов надо оплачивать !


будем терпеть, некуда деваться  :Grin: 




> Эксплуатация - пользование всем этим стоит денег.
> Мы (я лично в частности) ни копейки за участие в этом форуме не заплатили, вопрос - на какие средства существует форум?
> Вывод один - "пустить" рекламщиков, их информация размещаемая здесь, оплачивает наш балл.


Ребята, а то согласна с тем что форум бесплатный, и за счёт рекламы он и существует, и людям зарплату платить нужно - не в этом суть...
мне не нравится в первую очередь, что она мигает всё время и тем самым отвлекает моё внимание ( добились своего ... :Aga:  :Grin: ) ....
жаль, что отключить её нельзя... :Tu:

----------


## PAN

> Я могу сказать только догадки......


Руслан, твои догадки почти во всем верны...

Уточню только одно - реклама не окупает затраты на содержание форума... И к сожалению - далеко не окупает... Соответственно - недостающую бОльшую часть оплачивает собственник ресурса...
По затратам и зарплатам...
Затраты на содержание - это в первую очередь аренда сервера...
Постоянных оплачиваемых работников на форуме нет... Разовые оплаты за чистку, наладку, переносы и т.д. - оплачиваются именно как разовые...
Администраторы и модераторы форума не только не получают каких-либо зарплат, но и наоборот - при возможности вносят свои средства как на содержание форума, так и на проведение мероприятий -и виртуальных, и реальных...

То, что реклама позволяет хоть как-то снизить давление на семейный бюджет Мазайкиной - уже хорошо...

Если у кого-либо возникнет желание помочь форуму материально - тоже вопрос решаемый... Однако практика показала, что просьбы о финансовой помощи форуму нашим дружным сообществом либо игнорируются, либо по-честному забываются... Копилка форума за все время существования не принесла сумм, о которых можно было бы говорить всерьез...

Поэтому будем терпеть рекламу...





> А меня раздражает





> жаль, что отключить её нельзя...


Почему нельзя??? Можно...)))

Допустим - сделать доступ в раздел Ведущих платным... :Grin:

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> То, что реклама позволяет хоть как-то снизить давление на семейный бюджет Мазайкиной - уже хорошо...


Что форум у полном убытке??? :Blink: 
Такой бесценный форум и вообще ничего с нас не берётся? Я заранее извиняюсь за то , что скажу ,
 но всё таки осмелюсь выразить свои домыслы : я думала, что при клике на любую страницу этого или другого источника с нас снимается фиксированная плата ( Мб за которые лично я плачу 130 грн. в месяц) , а оно вон как... 
Да, любит своё дело наша любимая Мазайкина , то что она прекрасный , добрый человек готовый прийти на помощь  в любой момент, это  лично я почувствовала на себе. Но то , что отдавая всё своё время своему форуму и ничего с этого не имея, это никуда не годится ... 



> Допустим - сделать доступ в раздел Ведущих платным...



Мне кажется это прекрасный способ окупаемости . Лично я согласна! Уверена , после такого нововведения простых посетителей уменьшится , а останутся те кто занимается своей работой всерьёз!!! :Aga:  :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> Что форум у полном убытке???


Он никогда не расматривался как источник дохода...

Скажем так - форум не имеет окупаемости... т.е. на его содержание по-прежнему идут личные деньги Мазайкиной...





> Я заранее извиняюсь за то , что скажу ,
> но всё таки осмелюсь выразить свои домыслы : я думала, что при клике на любую страницу этого или другого источника с нас снимается фиксированная плата ( Мб за которые лично я плачу 130 грн. в месяц) , а оно вон как...


 :Blink: ... Нет, это не так... Вы платите за доступ своему оператору, и всё... Форуму от этого не идет ни копейки...
И не только нашему - это вообще невозможно технически...

О платности - обсуждаем с самого начала... Но как только Марина вспоминает, что в СНГ зарплата учителей чуть больше 100 евро - у неё слёзы и т.д...

В принципе не исключаю, что в какой-то мере на каком-то этапе часть разделов будет переведена на платный доступ...

А пока будем любоваться на рекламу...

Кстати о рекламе - и она в основном приносит доход лишь в случае, когда форумчане кликают на неё...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Если у кого-либо возникнет желание помочь форуму материально - тоже вопрос решаемый... Однако практика показала, что просьбы о финансовой помощи форуму нашим дружным сообществом либо игнорируются, либо по-честному забываются...


Этот вопрос надо решать.......
Я многое не знал, спасибо за информацию!




> с нас снимается фиксированная плата ( Мб за которые лично я плачу 130 грн. в месяц) , а оно вон как...


У меня без лимит и фиксированная цена за месяц в интернете, у тебя лимит и сколько ты тратишь свои ресурсы в интернете, столько платишь.




> Допустим - сделать доступ в раздел Ведущих платным...


Боюсь - что это может отпугнуть новичков - потенциальных (возможных) НАШИХ людей.
К примеру, я стал тут "своим", для этого прошло не мало времени, прежде чем я понял - что за форум, и чем он мне интересный и нужный, вот теперь то, понимая всю ситуацию, я могу вносить посильный вклад - оказывать посильную помощь в его существовании и содержании.
Мне удобно было бы это делать как за интернет и мобильник - в своём роде ежемесячная разовая оплата, то есть, что бы я планировал свой бюджет на то на это и на любимый форум.
Это надо и нужно решать.
Мне аж неудобно стало как то...
Спасибо за информацию PAN, просветил!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Кстати о рекламе - и она в основном приносит доход лишь в случае, когда форумчане кликают на неё...


 :Grin:  кликнул по ней - а там всё на английском :Grin: 
Но кликать буду всегда!
Я недавно видел активность участников этого форума!
Зарегистрированных тысячи, а активных единицы!!!
Даже не уверен, что сотня активных на весь форум наберётся...

----------


## PAN

> кликнул по ней - а там всё на английском


Кликай на гугловскую и на новостные... там на русском...)))

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> О платности - обсуждаем с самого начала... Но как только Марина вспоминает, что в СНГ зарплата учителей чуть больше 100 евро - у неё слёзы и т.д...


Я думаю, что всё можно и нужно решать - Марина не должна платить за всех кто пользуется информацией со своего кармана. Ведь мы благодаря этому форуму зарабатываем деньги ! А Марина в убытке .... Ну пусть не в убытке, но и не в плюсе...



> Кстати о рекламе - и она в основном приносит доход лишь в случае, когда форумчане кликают на неё...


Теперь буду кликать каждый раз когда буду заходить на форум ...))) :Grin: 





> Мне аж неудобно стало как то...


И мне , как -то не по себе стало - сразу возникло чувство долга перед форумом... :Blush2: 



> Я недавно видел активность участников этого форума!
> Зарегистрированных тысячи, а активных единицы!!!


У каждого своя надобность в этом море информации... Некоторые жить не могут без форума, другие  заходят - скатать инфу и благополучно её использовать не предлагая своего ничего, третьи как я например - только по надобности , заодно и помочь коллегам в той теме которую просматриваешь . Но каждый день я не могу зайти на форум - семья, ребёнок, быт , встречи с клиентами , написание сценария, стихов, придумывание конкурсов тематических и т.д . - физически просто не успеваю... Ещё и своя тема есть на городском форуме , плюс к этому 2 группы в соц. сетях. Я это к тому , что действительно не сразу оценишь помощь форума , некоторые уходят обидевшись так и не осознав его ценность . Исходя из этого нужно продумать схему оплаты , пусть она будет реальной и приемлемой. Для новичков некоторое время бесплатной , а для тех кто осознал что для него означает форум фиксированная цена в месяц или за вход когда  посещаешь . В общем срочно нужно создать опрос  всех пользователей форума, и обязательно принять решение об оплате... Это , конечно, моё личное мнение... :Yes4:

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> Кстати о рекламе - и она в основном приносит доход лишь в случае, когда форумчане кликают на неё...


У меня по этому поводу вопросик : каким образом тогда кликанье приносит заработок? Снимаются деньги с меня? Тогда каким образом снимаются деньги если я плачу только фиксированную абонплату в месяц? Я в этом деле "чайник" , не судите строго.... :Blush2:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> У меня по этому поводу вопросик : каким образом тогда кликанье приносит заработок? Снимаются деньги с меня? Тогда каким образом снимаются деньги если я плачу только фиксированную абонплату в месяц? Я в этом деле "чайник" , не судите строго....


С тебя деньги не снимаются в прямом смысле слова, просто фиксируется сколько людей обратили внимание на эту рекламу, а значит насколько выгодней эту рекламу тут размещать, собственно и стоимость размещения её тоже зависит.

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> С тебя деньги не снимаются в прямом смысле слова


если так, то буду кликать оооооооооооочень часто ))))))

----------


## PAN

> У меня по этому поводу вопросик : каким образом тогда кликанье приносит заработок? Снимаются деньги с меня?


Счетчик гугла или иной поставщик рекламы фиксирует количество обращений к конкретной рекламе с данного форума и подает счет на оплату рекламодателю - собственнику рекламы... Тот оплачивает денежки строго за количество просмотров СВОЕЙ рекламы... Поставщик рекламы берет свои комиссионные, а оставшуюся сумму перечисляет Мазайкиной... С пользователя никто ничего не берет... 
Суммы мизерные, но хоть что-то...




> если так, то буду кликать оооооооооооочень часто ))))))


Будем признательны... :flower:

----------


## Активистк@

а подскажите пожалуйста, как изменить ник?

----------


## PAN

> а подскажите пожалуйста, как изменить ник?


Очень просто... :Yes4: 
Идите... ну например вот в эту тему и напишите админу - на какой ник вас поменять...)))
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...14#post4263314
И лучше продублировать просьбу Мазайкиной в личку... :Yes4:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Очень просто...


Я для Оптимистки пытался найти ответ, искал у себя как это можно сделать, понял, что не могу найти...........

----------


## Активистк@

> Я для Оптимистки пытался найти ответ, искал у себя как это можно сделать, понял, что не могу найти...........


 спасибо за отклики))) я тоже сперва сама поискала, а потом поняла, что лучше просить помощи))) буду переименовываться, а то когда регистрировалась, не знала, что на форуме уже есть заслуженная оптимистка)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> не знала, что на форуме уже есть заслуженная оптимистка)))


я как то эти "ники" не очень одобряю, хотя кому как.
По мне нет ничего лучшего чем своё имя.

----------


## Курица

> я как то эти "ники" не очень одобряю


да? :Blush2: 



> по мне нет ничего лучшего чем своё имя.


и по мне, но...
Руслан, расскажу тебе  (и новичкам-старички :Taunt:  в курсе), как я приобрела свой ник :Grin: 

РОВНО 4 года назад...день в день (см.линеечку внизу поста), я наконец-таки решилась зарегиться на Форуме, который читала уже запоем все зимние каникулы (это был раздел Для Ведущих - и был это наш старый форум, еще не назывался он Ин-Ку)...
Первый же вопрос, ввергший меня, на тот момент *впервые* решившую зарегистрироваться на *первом в жизни* форуме, в состояние полного ступора,был :
впишите ник! :Vah: 
Шо це таке, я, учившая нем.яз., не знала. 
Завела в поисковик свой вопрос...
...и получила ответ...
 Некто со знанием дела писал:
_"Я уверен на 90%, что Вы знаете что такое ник, но все таки из-за 10% я хочу пояснить что это такое. Ник - это тоже самое, что и прозвище, кличка, но в сети, в том числе и в Интернет."_

"Хм...,-подумала я, уверенная, как и все новички, что на форуме говорить надо правду и только правду, иначе через монитор рискуешь получить по лбу :Yes4: ,-прозвище...прозвище у меня было в начальных классах школы...И звали, точней ОБзывали,  меня, Таню Куренкову, добрые дети...Курицей!"

Вот так и была зарегистрирована новая форумчанка под ником *Курица*, который и по сию пору многими форумчанами читается как неблагозвучный и в форумском обиходе меняется на уменьшительно-ласкательную ...Курочку...против чего я ничего не имею...
 :Yahoo: 

Но самое главное вот в чём!
Случайностей не бывает...через какое-то время наш Форум выделился в отдельный, стал называться Ин-Ку,  и Марина предложила мне взять какую-нибудь темку для развития...Думала я, думала, и...чё тут думать? Я кто-Курица? Курица. А у курицы бывают кто?-цыплята...Но если не она их "выродила", то их где высиживают? 
в инкубаторе...СТОП!!!!!! 
Тут два моих высших филологических заставили сердце забится сильней...стоп-стоп-стоп...так у нас же?????...прааааааааааально - in-ku форум? 
Так у нас вся стать открыть ИН - КУ БАТОР,и значит, темку свою я так и назову-Под крылышком у Курочки! Марине понравилось, и так, с её лёгкой руки,с одной темки, и развился целый раздел...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Руслан, расскажу тебе (и новичкам


Спасибо!




> РОВНО 4 года назад.


Я обратил вчера внимание на твой четырёхлетний юбилей! С чем с огромным удовольствием и ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!




> Ник - это тоже самое, что и прозвище,


 (я в курсе)
Часто клички дают по фамилиям или именам или по каким то особым моментам связанные с ситуациями, но за всю жизнь у меня не было и нет ни одной клички. Как то так получилось, что попытки были (борода, шум, шуруп, и т.д.) но ни одна не прижилась :Smile3: 




> Случайностей не бывает


Это точно!




> два моих высших филологических


Ого - круто! Просто ЗДОРОВО!




> значит, темку свою я так и назову-Под крылышком у Курочки!


Что бы мы делали бы без этой темы!?!
И так же аваторку сменила! Классссссс!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> хотя кому как.


Каждому своё, и это хорошо (как в той притчи).
А почему не одобряю - просто с детства никогда ни кого не называл по кличке - ну как то не приемлю (вот, блин, такой я :Taunt: ).
И потом, как общаться если кроме клички, то есть ника ничего нет? Есть такие ники, что не поймёшь - кто это, хотя бы - он или она? и т.д.
Может эти клички какую то информацию и несут, но по сути это просто прозвище...........
И заранее у всех прошу прощения за своё странное мнение, иногда горбатого только............................ :Taunt:

----------


## optimistka17

> спасибо за отклики))) я тоже сперва сама поискала, а потом поняла, что лучше просить помощи))) буду переименовываться, а то когда регистрировалась, не знала, что на форуме уже есть заслуженная оптимистка)))


Мое имя в автоподписи есть,а твое в профиле искать надо . А это народу порой лень делать.
Пока ник не поменяла, поставь свое имя в автоподпись Знаешь как внести изменения в своем Кабинете? 
 А аватарка у тебя  классная. Видно , что Оптимистка сразу. :Ok:

----------


## Активистк@

[QUOTE=optimistka17;4264270]Мое имя в автоподписи есть,а твое в профиле искать надо . А это народу порой лень делать.
Пока ник не поменяла, поставь свое имя в автоподпись Знаешь как внести изменения в своем Кабинете? 
 А аватарка у тебя  классная. Видно , что Оптимистка сразу
Спасибо)) и за советы, и за комплименты)) долго делала - на каникулах домой приехала и расслааабилась))) а вот выбранный другой ник оказался занят.. буду другой придумывать)))

----------


## Активистк@

ой..хотела цитирование сделать, а оно как-то странно получилось...( есть чему учиться!

----------


## Славина

> .хотела цитирование сделать, а оно как-то странно получилось.


*Аня*, главное в цитировании, чтобы скобочки в начале цитирования и в конце, оставались целыми, а у тебя в конце их нет, ты их стёрла, вот и не вышло правильное цитирование.

----------


## Гумочка

Ребятки, подскажите, пожалуйста, как поставить значок Скайпа под аватаркой?

----------


## Alenajazz

> как поставить значок Скайпа под аватаркой?


Заходишь в свой кабинет. В нём заходишь в настройки и меняешь данные. Сохраняешь изменения.  :Yes4:

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Девочки миленькие подскажите как скачать картинку , в документах выложили фотку , а скачать её у меня не получается , я нажала на фото , там появилась картинка и с лева скачать нажала туда выдает ссылку , нажимаю на ссылку , и ни чего

----------


## Alenajazz

> как скачать картинку


Нажимаешь на картинку правой кнопкой мышки. Появляется список и в нём будет фраза:  "сохранить изображение как",  сохраняешь в свою какую-нибудь папку...  :Yes4:

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Попробовала не получилось документ не открывается

----------


## Alenajazz

> документ не открывается


Какой документ? Дай мне ссылку, попробуем помочь!

----------


## mariSh_a

> Попробовала не получилось документ не открывается


 значит изображение  блокированно на фотохостинге !!!! просите выставить заново !!!!  иногда такое бывает !

----------


## ZAVCLUB

*Alenajazz*, 
В документах дорожка звёздная для оскаровской вечеринки

----------


## Alenajazz

> В документах


посмотрела по времени сообщения здесь и в документах и поняла, что ты уже справилась!  :Yes4:

----------


## Активистк@

у меня снова просьба)) Подскажите пожалуйста, я сегодня в кабинете у себя увидела отзывы.. отправленные уже давненько)) я их даже не видела, они не высвечивались в уведомлениях... что это такое?? а теперь даже и найти не могу, где видела...

----------


## yurgesovna

> у меня снова просьба)) Подскажите пожалуйста, я сегодня в кабинете у себя увидела отзывы.. отправленные уже давненько)) я их даже не видела, они не высвечивались в уведомлениях... что это такое?? а теперь даже и найти не могу, где видела...


ВООООО!!!! и я тоже!!!а пальцы-то гну! спросить стыдно!кто писАл, на что так среагировали, за что пожурили и бальзама на яйц......, ой! на сердце полили?где искать???? Короче, друзья мои, переводите!

----------


## Славина

> Подскажите пожалуйста, я сегодня *в кабинет*е у себя увидела отзывы.





> а теперь даже и найти не могу, где видела...





> где искать?





> *в кабинете*


 :Yes4:  Девочки, нажимаете сверху на свой *кабинет* и читаете отзывы форумчан, о ваших сообщениях, там  отражено кто написал и тема отмечена, в которой вас поблагодарили, а если вы нажмёте на неё (тему) то попадёте на сообщение, за которое вас поблагодарили или пожурили)))

----------


## yurgesovna

> Девочки, нажимаете сверху на свой *кабинет* и читаете отзывы форумчан, о ваших сообщениях, там  отражено кто написал и тема отмечена, в которой вас поблагодарили, а если вы нажмёте на неё (тему) то попадёте на сообщение, за которое вас поблагодарили или пожурили)))


 Иришечка, тёзка моя. ну открыла я КАБИНЕT...ну и чё???? там цыферки, я , так поняла, что на них нажимать надо,открывается темка с моим соощением , ну с этим понятно, за что спасибки поставили, а ещё я несколько раз нарывалась на фразы типа, Юргесовна, ты неправа или Юргесовна, опять жжёшь по-полной ... НИЧЧЧЁ НЕ ПОНИмАЮ: с кем позажигать, кому возразить???

----------


## Славина

> ну открыла я КАБИНЕT...ну и чё????


*Ириш*, ну смотри, у тебя есть такое?
 Вот мой последний отзыв, видно кто его написал и в какой теме.

Посмотреть все темы с подпиской

Последние полученные отзывы (Всего баллов: 15291 )

*Тема: Творческий беспредел с...*
Иришка, умничка, спасибо!!!!!!!                                                                                                       *Уралочка*

Всё понятно, тема *Творческий беспредел*, оставила *Уралочка*, а что именно не понятно, я не пойму  :Meeting: 

Если зелёный квадратик, то отзыв положительный, если красный значит отрицательный. 
Цифры это баллы, которые говорят о твоём статусе на форуме, если наведёшь на свои зелёные квадратики над твоей авой, увидишь, что думают о тебе форумчане.

Если ты хочешь ответить человеку, который оставил тебе отзыв, тогда придётся  написать ему в личку.

----------


## yurgesovna

Ирусик, фффсёёё.  36 часов не сплю, всё-таки 55 год урожая , уже рубит, а совсем недавно спала сутки через трое, или в парикмахерской, под феном , 20 мин и как зайчик!!!!утром буду разбираться ВСЁЁЁЁЁ, Я УМЭЭЭР!!!ЦЕЛУЮ ВСЕХ!

----------


## Олеся Вильцан

скажите, пожалуйста, или ткните носиком...где написано, что нужно сделать, сколько сообщений написать...для доступа в закрытые темы?....

----------


## Jelen

> скажите, пожалуйста, или ткните носиком...где написано, что нужно сделать, сколько сообщений написать...для доступа в закрытые темы?..


Олеся,привет!
нужно стать активным участником форума:заводи разговор.Знаю,что вначале тяжело,но потихоньку :Derisive: 
Глядишь и откроются заветные дверки,это ведь форум.Поэтому-общайся! :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> скажите, пожалуйста, или ткните носиком...где написано,


*Олеся Вильцан*, при регистрации вы указывали адрес эл. почты, на который вам пришло приветственное письмо форума... Понимаю, что читать было не интересно, вы его пролистнули и вполне возможно - удалили... Но именно в этом письме было написано и про "испытательные сроки" и про качество общения, и многое другое... 
Не поленитесь, проверьте почту... :Grin:

----------


## Олеся Вильцан

> *Олеся Вильцан*, при регистрации вы указывали адрес эл. почты, на который вам пришло приветственное письмо форума... Понимаю, что читать было не интересно, вы его пролистнули и вполне возможно - удалили... Но именно в этом письме было написано и про "испытательные сроки" и про качество общения, и многое другое... 
> Не поленитесь, проверьте почту...


 Спасибо за направления...сходила туда..проверила...может не внимательна..но у себя я ничего не нашла...можно повторить?))))Еще раз спасибо..

----------


## PAN

> сходила туда..проверила...может не внимательна..но у себя я ничего не нашла...


Это может быть только в одном случае - если вы при регистрации указали несуществующий или иной адрес эл. почты, т.к. письмо приходит пользователю автоматически по результатам регистрации.....




> можно повторить?))))


Можно...))) Притом, оцените - персонально для Олеси...)))




> Спасибо за регистрацию! Мы рады приветствовать Вас, нового участника нашего большого дома ИНКУ, что означает Inter- Kultur Haus - Интернациональный Дом Творчества! 
> Мы надеемся, что Вам здесь будет не только информативно полезно, но и комфортно, ведь Дом, к который Вы пришли уникален и аналогов в интернете Вы не найдете, как по количеству необходимого материала, созданного и собранного нашими пользователями, так и по ДРУЖЕСКИМ связям, которые зарождаются у нас на РЕАЛЬНЫХ встречах, проводимых во многих регионах не только СНГ, но и Европы. 
> Хотим напомнить, что Вы пришли на форум в первую очередь для общения, а не только для скачивания нужной информации. Здесь у Вас появится уникальная возможность познакомиться с коллегами из разных стран, получить профессиональную поддержку, поделиться своими наработками и идеями в различных видах творческой деятельности и принять участие в реальных встречах, организовываемых администрацией и активистами Интернационального Дома Творчества. Для этого- представьтесь в соответсвующих темах http://forum-in-ku.gu.ma/ и заполните профиль. Это поможет Вам найти коллег и друзей в Вашем регионе, влиться в наше Международное Общественное Движение и получить поддержку форумчан, проживающих в Вашем городе.
> Молчание на форуме НЕ ПРИВЕТСТВУЕТСЯ, ведь мы же не сайт, куда можно просто прийти и скопировать нужный для себя материал. Поэтому, пользователи, не написавших ни одного сообщения имеют меньше прав и возможностей, чем те, кто включился в общение и которым постепенно откроются все, пока недоступные разделы, где собран уникальный АВТОРСКИЙ материал форумчан - профессионалов своего дела. Только ОГРОМНАЯ просьба! Не спрашивайте админов и модераторов- когда откроются все разделы. Они открываются АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ после прохождения испытательного срока, а именно: 30 дней на форуме и 30 написанных сообщений.
> Т.к. весь материал предоставляется пользователями форума БЕЗВОЗМЕЗДНО, хотим предупредить тех, кто захочет использовать его в корыстных целях -продать или присвоить авторство, скопировать и выставить на своих сайтах авторские фотографии, тексты и документы, созданные нашими пользователями- в этом случае вступает в силу закон, который гласит, что в интернете ТАКЖЕ существует право ПЕРВОЙ публикации и любое копирование без разрешения автора карается по всей строгости закона http://forum-in-ku1.gu.ma/ . Соответственно авторы, чьи материалы оказались у нас на форуме БЕЗ ССЫЛКИ на ваши страницы могут обратиться к администрации с требованием их удаления. 
> Прежде чем начать общение, прочтите Правила форума http://forumin-ku1.gu.ma/ и помните, что надо общаться в виртуале так, чтоб не было стыдно посмотреть в глаза при встрече.
> А теперь я расскажу, куда вы попали. Если Вы творческая личность: вокалист, инструменталист, аранжировщик, оператор, поэт, писатель или художник, если Вам хочется познакомиться с такими же одержимыми в своем деле, талантливыми людьми, значит Вы в нужном месте. Творческий раздел открыт для Вас http://forum-in-ku2.gu.ma/ . А если хотите еще и признания в интернете и знаете, что достойны этого- загляните на наш 3-х язычный сайт http://in-ku.com . Мы приглашаем под свое крыло всех, кто ТВОРИТ ИСКУССТВО! Заходите, регистрируйтесь, заполняйте портфолио, пишите о городских мероприятиях, и тех, в которых будете участвовать Вы сами, приглашайте на них земляков и друзей и создавайте свои фан клубы. Для этого, конечно, надо показать свое творчество. Это могут быть и записанные песни, и видеозарисовки с концертов или профессиональные клипы, Ваши рисунки или фотографии. Вы можете показать все, что относится к творчеству, а по специальному предложению выбрать нужный для себя пакет продвижения на англо и немецкоязычную аудиторию. Милости просим на нашу ПИАР страницу http://in-ku.com/pr.html !
> У Вас есть авторские работы: программы, сценарии, песни, стихи, фотографии, видеоматериалы и др.? Вы желаете засвидетельствовать их авторство и получить соответствующий документ для предъявления аттестационной комиссии по месту работы? МОД ИНКУ предлагает Вам Свидетельство о Публикации авторских материалов. http://in-ku.com/catalog.html 
> Если Вы нашли себя в вокальном или музыкальном исполнительстве и хотите общаться на языке музыки, заходите сюда http://forum-in-ku3.gu.ma/ 
> ...

----------


## Олеся Вильцан

Спасибо...постараюсь быть внимательней...а электронный адрес указан верный...и действительный)))

----------


## PAN

> а электронный адрес указан верный...и действительный)))


Ну, тогда будем считать, что случилось чудо, и беспристрастный робот решил всем письмо отправить, а для Олеси сделать исключение...)))

Ладно, самое главное - разобралась...
Теперь с тебя ответный жест доброй воли... Глаза свои покажи... :Grin:

----------


## Олеся Вильцан

> Ну, тогда будем считать, что случилось чудо, и беспристрастный робот решил всем письмо отправить, а для Олеси сделать исключение...)))
> 
> Ладно, самое главное - разобралась...
> Теперь с тебя ответный жест доброй воли... Глаза свои покажи...



Ой, прям прочитала Ваши мысли, уважаемый PAN!!! Уже открыла и улыбаюсь))) :Grin:  Очень приятно познакомиться!!!

----------


## PAN

> Очень приятно


Взаимно...)))

----------


## Алисочка

помогите мне!!!!!! объясните как найти все сообщения того или иного пользователя. например захожу в раздел "свадьбы", затем свадебная беседка и вот там мне нужно, например, найти все сообщения Juliya Star (Юлечка тебя для примера привела  :Grin: ).

как делаю дальше я - захожу на "поиск по теме", расширенный поиск. далее ввожу в графе "имя" - Juliya Star и начать поиск. в итоге он мне пишет "совпадений не найдено"  :No2:

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> объясните как найти все сообщения того или иного пользователя.


Алиса-Юлия,  :Grin: нужно зайти в профиль интересующего тебя пользователя и выбрать пункт "все сообщения". :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> нужно зайти в профиль интересующего тебя пользователя и выбрать пункт "все сообщения".


Светик, К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ, сейчас эта функция почему-то перестала работать(((

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> Светик, К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ, сейчас эта функция почему-то перестала работать(((


Танечка, попробовала в твоем профиле :Blush2:  Один раз не сработало, во второй сообщения нашлись. :Blink:

----------


## PAN

Дамы, без паники... Идет плановая работа по изменению конфигурации техчасти, что-то выпадает, что-то добавляется, но в любом случае все "любимые" и нужные функции будут...

----------


## annuschka

Ура! После неоднократной попытки вставить фото наконец у меня получилось!
Не так это все-таки просто!  :Blink:

----------


## Куцаева

вот в этой теме я ,пожалуй ,задержусь на пару дней, пока всю не прочитаю)))я хоть и умная до ужаса, ))))ххх))))но вот с этими зелёненькими и не зелёненькими, как у меня, а ещё красненькими как у некоторых пользователей палочками не разобралась, почему у одних такие а других растакие)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> но вот с этими зелёненькими и не зелёненькими, как у меня, а ещё красненькими как у некоторых пользователей палочками не разобралась, почему у одних такие а других растакие)))


Дважды перечитал твоё сообщение, чтоб понять о каких "палочках" говоришь))))))))))
Ты имеешь ввиду квадратики над аваторкой? Если так, то попробую пояснить.
Кто их называет палочками, кто квадратиками :Yes4: 
Это своего рода "индикатор" рейтинга (авторитета, статуса).
Попробуй просто навести курсор на эти "палочки" у разных пользователей, и через секунду появиться небольшое окошко с определением - кто этот человек по значимости на этом форуме, к примеру:
Наведи на свой, надеюсь, пока тёмный квадратик, что показывает? "ПОКА НЕ ОПРЕДЕЛЕННО"; а теперь наведи на зелёные квадратики Svetlanachuk? Что показывает? "АВТОРИТЕТНЫЙ И ПОЗИТИВНЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК"; теперь наведи курсор на Алисочка, что показывает? "НЕПРЕРЕКАЕМЫЙ АВТОРИТЕТ"; Ну а теперь тоже самое сделай на квадратиках annuschka, что показывает? "ЛИДЕР". К этому рейтингу стоит стремиться :Yes4: 
Конечно возникнет вопрос: а как этого достичь?
Задача этого форума ОБЩЕНИЕ И ОБМЕН МНЕНИЯМИ, ИНФОРМАЦИЕЙ (если я не точно сказал, надеюсь "корифеи" меня поправят), но первым делом ОБЩЕНИЕ, здесь собралась команда единомышленников, и именно ОБЩЕНИЕ важный (и интересный) фактор.
Важно не столько количество сообщений, сколько их информативность (качественность, весомость), так как прочтя такое сообщение участники наверняка нажмут "спасибку" (эта кнопочка находиться вверху справа каждого сообщения (поста) в виде зелёного кулачка обозначающего "ВО", наверняка ты его разглядела).
Чем больше "спасибок" ты получишь, тем выше твой рейтинг. Не забывай сама ставить эти "спасибки" :Derisive: 
И твой тёмненький квадратик засветиться зелёным огонёчком :Yahoo:  Потом этот квадратик будет "умножаться", и постепенно их количество будет расти.
Далее, особо весомые твои посты, участники по мимо "спасибки" могут высказать свою БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ, через кнопочку, которая находиться в низу с лева каждого сообщения в виде шестигранной звёздочки, рядом с треугольником; нажимаешь её и всплывает окошечко с ОДОБРЯЮ или НЕ ОДОБРЯЮ, указываешь ОДОБРЯЮ, и ниже можно вкратце написать "почему" (можешь и не писать). Эта БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ значительно влияет на рост твоего рейтинга.
И так - от количества и качества твоих сообщений, от количества СПАСИБОК и БЛАГОДАРНОСТЕЙ, у тебя растёт твой рейтинг на этом форуме!
По поводу красных "палочек" - это отрицательный рейтинг, надеюсь таких квадратиков у тебя не будет.
Красный свет квадратиков появляется когда твоё сообщение будет для кого то оскорбительным, это и нецензурщина, это национализм, расизм, это непорядочность по отношению к кому либо и т.д., то есть поведение не соответствующее ЧЕЛОВЕКУ.
Реакция на подобные посты - могут нажать на треугольник, или на туже звёздочку с пометкой НЕ ОДОБРЯЮ, или в крайнем случае жалоба непосредственно АДМИНИСТРАТОРУ.
Красные квадратики будут сигналом, предупреждением, что ты делаешь что то не так. Если не "исправляешься", то получаешь БАН, то есть либо временно заблокируют доступ на форум, либо навсегда...
Скажем красные квадратики (палочки) в основном зарабатывают не адекватные по мышлению или поведению пользователи.
Думаю, что тебе это не грозит, так как ты:




> умная до ужаса


Так, что смелее дерзай, максимально общайся, и всё у тебя будет :Ok: 
Ну а если понадобиться помощь, то обращайся к Татьяне КУРОЧКЕ, или ко всем пользователям с пометкой ЛИДЕР, ко мне тоже можно :Blush2: 
Поверь - ни кто в помощи или в ответе на твои вопросы тебе не откажет!
Удачи!
P.S.
Только сейчас разглядел, что рейтинг мой определён как ЛИДЕР!
Признаюсь - очень приятно!
Спасибо коллегам за такую оценку в мой адрес!

----------


## PAN

Руслан, позволь добавить к твоему пояснению один штрих...

Если положительную репутацию ставит новичок, она не сильно отразится на авторитет пользователя... Т.е. для одного "квадратика" понадобится сотня спасибок и десяток положительных отзывов в рейтинг...

Ситуация меняется кардинально, если положительную репутацию ставит старожил форума, имеющий высокий рейтинг...

Например - если новичку без единого зеленого "квадратика" положительный отзыв поставит *Руслан Шумилов*, то у этого новичка появится СРАЗУ ШЕСТЬ этих "квадратиков"...)))

Поэтому пользователи с высоким рейтингом осторожно относятся к раздариванию репутации новичкам... Не так чтобы жадничают, просто осознают ответственность... Но если человек достоин, если его поведение, стиль общения и т.д. достойны положительного отзыва - то почему бы и нет... :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*PAN*, Спасибо за



> штрих...


Буду знать.

----------


## Куцаева

спасибо ребята, теперь всё понятно, будем стремиться к лидерству)))

----------


## Куцаева

у меня вопрос с репой. вот мне в кабинете я увидела добавили рейтинг - один зелёный, а 2 серых. я так понимаю что это нейтралка. но как его ставят? ведь когда я ставлюкому-то репутацию, через звёздочку, там либо положительная либо отрицательная, а серая это где?))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> у меня вопрос с репой. вот мне в кабинете я увидела добавили рейтинг - один зелёный, а 2 серых. я так понимаю что это нейтралка. но как его ставят? ведь когда я ставлюкому-то репутацию, через звёздочку, там либо положительная либо отрицательная, а серая это где?))


Так написала - что без стакана не поймешь)))))))))))
Ты имеешь в виду В КАБИНЕТЕ "Последние полученные отзывы (Всего баллов: хххххх )"?
То тогда поясняю -
В этом окне ты видишь количество поставленных благодарностей от разных пользователей (от их количества и "качества" увеличиваются балы, повышается рейтинг).
Если пользователь новичок, поставил БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ - то соответственно квадратик стоит в шкале благодарностей серый, если пользователь имеет рейтинг выше новичка, то квадратик в шкале благодарностей будет зелёным цветом.
И от полученных балов от пользователей растёт твой рейтинг, и над аваторкой появляются и умножаются эти ленные квадратики.

----------


## Саблегубик

*Руслан Шумилов*,  а можно тоже спросить? Читаю репутация 280. а откуда такая? Не пойму. И как можно у другого участника репутацию посмотреть?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Читаю репутация 280. а откуда такая?


Я даже не понял вопроса............
По точнее можно? Где это 



> Читаю


???????????

----------


## Саблегубик

*Руслан Шумилов*,Нажимаю звездочку внизу у себя пишет это сообщение не было оценено в репутации 280 очков.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> *Руслан Шумилов*,Нажимаю звездочку внизу у себя пишет это сообщение не было оценено в репутации 280 очков.


А---- понял))))))))))
Как то звёздочку на свой пост не нажимал :Grin: 
Когда на свой пост нажимаешь звёздочку тебе выдаётся информация - оценивали твоё сообщение или нет, и количество общее твоих баллов.
Эти баллы свои ты можешь видеть когда входишь в свой кабинет, и после списка тем, в которых ты подписана, ниже есть список:




> Ты имеешь в виду В КАБИНЕТЕ "Последние полученные отзывы (Всего баллов: хххххх )"?
> То тогда поясняю -
> В этом окне ты видишь количество поставленных благодарностей от разных пользователей (от их количества и "качества" увеличиваются балы, повышается рейтинг).


У тебя баллов будет пока 280 (возможно у тебя шкалы *благодарностей* пока нет, ну это всего лишь *пока*).
Как можно посмотреть эти баллы у других пользователей - наверно ни как (если не прав - корифеи поправят), *НО* - этот рейтинг можно увидеть наводя курсор на эти квадратики, где в сплывающем окошечке можно прочесть как этот пользователь определён по рейтингу (который зависит от количества баллов), если наведёшь на мои квадратики то я определён как ЛИДЕР, на твои квадратики ты будешь определенна как УВАЖАЕМ СРЕДИ РАВНЫХ, и так далее.

----------


## galochkadem

> Поверь - ни кто в помощи или в ответе на твои вопросы тебе не откажет!


Я не ведущая, и по характеру чувствую себя не комфортно если привлекаю внимание. Но работаю учителем, была и завучем по ВР, поэтому составление сценариев мне знакомо. Однажды попала на этот форум и теперь не могу и дня, чтобы не посетить его, даже для того чтобы набраться позитива. Здесь такие прекрасные мастера своего дела, такие шедевры, столько новых идей :Aga:  :Tender: , что глаза разбегаются.
Сейчас столкнулась с тем, что некоторые разделы отмечены как "личные", что это значит?

----------


## Курица

> Однажды попала на этот форум и теперь не могу и дня, чтобы не посетить его, даже для того чтобы набраться позитива. Здесь такие прекрасные мастера своего дела, такие шедевры, столько новых идей, что глаза разбегаются.
> Сейчас столкнулась с тем, что некоторые разделы отмечены как "личные", что это значит?


Думаю, они шли для тебя под грифом "Личный" пару сообщений назад :Taunt: 
теперь ты набрала 30 сообщений и ты уже БОЛЬШЕ МЕСЯЦА  :Yahoo:  на форуме (а именно такие условия для попадания в такого рода разделы... в большинстве своём...

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*galochkadem*, в этой теме раз сто объясняли - 30 сообщений и месяц на форyме
y вас Регистрация:
08.06.2009
Сообщений:
32 ( а вы активный форyмчанин :Grin: )

----------


## Куцаева

> Так написала - что без стакана не поймешь)))))))))))
> Ты имеешь в виду В КАБИНЕТЕ "Последние полученные отзывы (Всего баллов: хххххх )"?
> То тогда поясняю -
> В этом окне ты видишь количество поставленных благодарностей от разных пользователей (от их количества и "качества" увеличиваются балы, повышается рейтинг).
> Если пользователь новичок, поставил БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ - то соответственно квадратик стоит в шкале благодарностей серый, если пользователь имеет рейтинг выше новичка, то квадратик в шкале благодарностей будет зелёным цветом.
> И от полученных балов от пользователей растёт твой рейтинг, и над аваторкой появляются и умножаются эти ленные квадратики.



в том то и дело, что поставила мне благодарность  - местная. , а вторитетный человек. но значок у неё был у меня в кабинете серый. как она это сделала?)))))))))

----------


## galochkadem

> Думаю, они шли для тебя под грифом "Личный" пару сообщений назад
> теперь ты набрала 30 сообщений и ты уже БОЛЬШЕ МЕСЯЦА  на форуме (а именно такие условия для попадания в такого рода разделы... в большинстве своём...


Спасибо Татьяна и Оксана за разъяснения, но дело в том, что неделю назад я ещё заходила в тему "Документы...", а раньше выставляла некоторые свои работы там :Blush2: , а тут несколько дней не заглядывала и вот сегодня не смогла зайти :No2: . Думала может ещё какие условия поменялись, но сейчас всё нормализовалось. :Yahoo:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> в том то и дело, что поставила мне благодарность - местная. , а вторитетный человек. но значок у неё был у меня в кабинете серый. как она это сделала?)))))))))


Может глюканул сайт, такое бывает, на днях в "курилке", написал сообщение, а сохранилось в двойном экземпляре, стал, одно из этих сообщений редактировать, что то другое писал - от редактировались оба))))))) Попросил Марию удалить одно из них - удалились оба))))))))
Ну серый так серый квадратик, ну и шут с ним, главное, что он есть!

----------


## Куцаева

да я не против серого, просто стало интересно как работает система))) но по-моему до меня дошло! просто у этого пользователя  - рейтинг после того как она мне поставила благодарность появился, а тогда она видимо просто пользователем была или новичком. вот !!! ДОКАПАЛАСЬ))))!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> вот !!! ДОКАПАЛАСЬ))))!!


Умничка :flower:

----------


## Куцаева

у тебя точно что-то там глючит до сих пор. потому что мне пришло 2 уведомления , что ты спасибо 2 раза поставил на это сообщение, а так не может быть, и показывает правильно , что только 1))) :No2:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> у тебя точно что-то там глючит до сих пор. потому что мне пришло 2 уведомления , что ты спасибо 2 раза поставил на это сообщение, а так не может быть, и показывает правильно , что только 1)))


Когда прочёл твоё сообщение, оно было одно, а теперь вижу их несколько :Taunt:

----------


## Куцаева

так что это глюк или как?))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> так что это глюк или как?))


Наверно глюк, не обращай внимания))))))))))))))))

----------


## Куцаева

хорошо не буду: :Victory:

----------


## Катюньчик

У меня такой вопрос. Я пишу сообщение, отправляю его. Потом читаю как пост и не вижу в своем посте в правом верхнем углу знака зеленого "Спасибо". Если кто то прочитает мой пост, то хочет сказать спасибо, а знака то нет. Почему так?

----------


## Славина

> У меня такой вопрос. Я пишу сообщение, отправляю его. Потом читаю как пост и не вижу в своем посте в правом верхнем углу знака зеленого "Спасибо". Если кто то прочитает мой пост, то хочет сказать спасибо, а знака то нет. Почему так?


))) Но это же твой пост, у тебя и не будет стоять *спасибо*, ты не можешь сама себе поставить спасибо, поэтому у тебя этот значок отсутствует, а у других пользователей, по отношению к твоему сообщению, они есть. Всё в порядке  :Yes4:

----------


## Julkamaus

Скажите пожалуйста, как можно в своём одном сообщении ответить на несколько сообщений-цитат?

----------


## Курица

> Скажите пожалуйста, как можно в своём одном сообщении ответить на несколько сообщений-цитат?


Очень просто-как на одно отвечаешь. так и на 2 и более:
выделяешь нужный тебе кусок чужого сообщения. жмешь левой клавишей мыши на выплывшее Цитировать-он, этот кусок текста, "вскочит" в твой ответ, ты пишешь свой текст и...идешь (НЕ ОТПРАВИВ!!!)-цитируешь из второго сообщения, другого автора. Главное чтоб начать цитирование с более раннего, по времени. поста, а далее можно добавлять.ммм.бесконечно, наверно :Grin: 
Ответишь всем процитированным-жми на Отправить сообщение. 
А если не уверена и хочешь посмотреть, ЧТО там у тебя получилось, жми на Расширенный режим, и там ты увидишь, как все получилось, и сможешь, если что. внести коррективы...
если что не поняла-напиши мне в личку! :Ok:

----------


## Julkamaus

> Очень просто-как на одно отвечаешь. так и на 2 и более:
> выделяешь нужный тебе кусок чужого сообщения. жмешь левой клавишей мыши на выплывшее Цитировать-он, этот кусок текста, "вскочит" в твой ответ, ты пишешь свой текст и...идешь (НЕ ОТПРАВИВ!!!)-цитируешь из второго сообщения, другого автора. Главное чтоб начать цитирование с более раннего, по времени. поста, а далее можно добавлять.ммм.бесконечно, наверно


спасибо большое за ответ.

----------


## макушка

Дорогие мои,направьте очередного чайника по адресу в этой теме,или просто объясните ПЛИИИЗ,я скачала нужный мне файл на форуме http://narod.ru/disk/46145561001.05f...ar.html-это нарезки с именами,а открыть его у себя в компьютере не могу выходит -Media Plaer Classic,но там не нажимается ни одна функция.Что нужно сделать?Подскажите.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А в каком формате файлы? Наверное, переконвертировать в надо в mp3/

----------


## Курица

> открыть его у себя в компьютере не могу выходит -Media Plaer Classic,но там не нажимается ни одна функция.Что нужно сделать?


обновить этот плеер-закачать новую его версию. И всё откроется.То есть начнёт проигрываться.

----------


## Куцаева

в теме обмен ссылками нет слова спасибо. так должно быть?

----------


## Курица

> в теме обмен ссылками


Вика, а где у нас такая тема?

----------


## Куцаева

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=96479    вот она

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Вика, а где у нас такая тема?





> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=96479 вот она


Не знал, что такая тема есть)))))))))))))))

----------


## Куцаева

теперь знаешь)) очень полезная тема)) так что  мы со спасибо будем делать?)))))))

----------


## AnnaZabava

> А можно и проще. Прямо над сообщением, которые ты пишешь, подними глаза вверх и найди цветную дискету.


У меня нет такой дискеты! :No2:

----------


## AnnaZabava

> когда ты пишешь сообщения, в этом окошке есть большая синяя дискетка,


Да где вы их нашли??? Может кто-нибудь Print Screen сделать???

----------


## AnnaZabava

> На радикал загружаешь фото, потом выбираешь ссылку, копируешь и помещаешь в текст ответа.


Уважаемый Аксакал! Подскажите какой тип ссылки надо выбрать, чтобы фото отображалось сразу в сообщении:
1. Ссылка
2. Картинка
3. Превью
4. HTML картинка
5. HTML превью
6. BBCode картинка
7. BBCode превью
8. Картинка на странице

----------


## AnnaZabava

> Может кто-нибудь Print Screen сделать???


У меня вот так выглядит поле для сообщений

----------


## AnnaZabava

http://s019.radikal.ru/i635/1204/19/0f29704071bb.jpg
Вот так вот! :Tu:

----------


## AnnaZabava

Ни синей, ни разноцветной дискеточки там нет!!! :Pardon:

----------


## AnnaZabava

Дочитала до 18 страницы!... Мозги уже дымятся! Но хоть поняла, что дискеточку ни синенькую, ни разноцветную я уже никогда на сайте не найду, т.к. форум изменил свои настройки. Но ссылочку вот эту я, конечно же, сохраню.
Извиняюсь за легкую истерику, которую я учинила предыдущими сообщениями! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> У меня нет такой дискеты!


Когда пишешь сообщение, над твоим постом есть разные символы:
Две буквы *Аа*, потом В I U, "_шрифт"_, _"Размер"_, *А*, смайлик, глобус, конверт, цветной квадратик (это и есть цветная дискета!), плёнка.




> 6. BBCode картинка


Вот это выбирай.

----------


## alina miheeva

Всем здравствуйте!!! Я как начинающий ведущий хочу спросить совета, с чего начать проводить юбилей и где есть готовые сценарии? Чего не стоит проводить на юбилее. Спасибо.

----------


## mariSh_a

> 3. Превью


лучше выбирать эту !!!!  так как года вставляете изображение будет видно превью  заданного размера (например 200, 300... пикселей), а не разноразмерные изображения!!!

----------


## Курица

> Я как начинающий ведущий хочу спросить совета, с чего начать проводить юбилей и где есть готовые сценарии? Чего не стоит проводить на юбилее.


Чтоб ты смогла найти ответы на свои вопросы, Алина, тебе надо проштудировать ВСЮ вот эту темку
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=193

----------


## Анна1984

И снова здравствуйте! сегодня мне открылась тема Дни рождения  (Курочка вам огромное спасибо!), предстоит день рождения 18 лет, просмотрела темы, может что не доглядела, но не нашла по этой теме, может смотрела не там, подскажите пожалуйста где можно увидеть?

----------


## Анна1984

не могу найти тем у аппаратура для ведущего тыкните, пожалуйста пальчиком, а иначе я заблужусь совсем

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> не могу найти тем у аппаратура для ведущего тыкните, пожалуйста пальчиком, а иначе я заблужусь совсем


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=76355&page=15
здесь и твое сообщение есть

----------


## Анна1984

Катенька спасибо за быстрый ответ ! помню что писала только найти не могу

----------


## Анна1984

подскажите пожалуйста есть здесь тема про флеш моб? если можно в личку

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Анна1984*,  есть тема про анимационные(массовые танцы). если вам интересно, ПРИГЛАШАЮ в гости http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...82#post4397682

----------


## nilena

Здравствуйте, доброго дня, а кому-то и вечера, уважаемые авторитеты, пользователи и новички. Ориентируюсь пока в этом удивительном форуме очень слабо, да что лукавить, вообще полный, так скажем, "чайничек"  :Blush2:  Если не ошибаюсь, эта тема разрешает задать вопрос "КАК?". Скажите, я могу, каким-то образом, найти здесь Форумчан, которые проживают в моей стране, а возможно и в родном городе? Алгоритм действий укажите пожалуйста дилетанту :Mr47 05:  :Mr47 05:  Если вам, конечно, не трудно)))))))))))

----------


## Шампанская

Здравствуйте, местные великие мудрецы! Подскажите мне, пожалуйста: впереди заказали провести выпускной 11 класса в ресторане. Признаться честно, никогда, как ведущая, на выпускных не работала. И понятия не имею о правилах этого банкета. Конечно, я понимаю, что нужно много музыки и конкурсов всевозможных, но сам план вечера должен быть каким? Совершенно не представляю как говорить тосты: ведь выпускники-то вроде бы не должны пить... а родители и учителя пьют. И вообще, как часто произносятся на выпускном тосты?  Пожалуйста, кто-нибудь, объясните неопытной :-)

----------


## Шампанская

А еще, скажите, пожалуйста, что произошло с сайтом, куда делись мои старые сообщения?

----------


## Mentomanka

> Здравствуйте, местные великие мудрецы! Подскажите мне, пожалуйста: впереди заказали провести выпускной 11 класса в ресторане. Признаться честно, никогда, как ведущая, на выпускных не работала. И понятия не имею о правилах этого банкета. Конечно, я понимаю, что нужно много музыки и конкурсов всевозможных, но сам план вечера должен быть каким? Совершенно не представляю как говорить тосты: ведь выпускники-то вроде бы не должны пить... а родители и учителя пьют. И вообще, как часто произносятся на выпускном тосты?  Пожалуйста, кто-нибудь, объясните неопытной :-)


Думаю,вы уже провели выпускной и смею надеяться,что всё прошло на славу)...я как раз, только что вернулась с выпускного вечера. все прошло отлично,выпускники,родители и учителя -все остались в восторге. Все подходили и выражали слова благодарности, согласитесь,для любого ведущего-это самая лучшая оценка работы.ПОнимая возвраст аудитории,мы чаще аплодировали ,чем пили))) раза в 2 уменьшила слова по типу "....давайте поднимем бокалы...". И при этом все танцевали,веселились и просто отжигали!

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

Всем привет!!!
Читала-читала и немного недопоняла: по каким критериям повышается репутация, т.е. сначала появляется расшифровка "Пока не определенно", далее "Может стремиться к лучшему" а потом? в какой очередности все это происходит?
И еще вопросик: статус от новичка к авторитету - как изменяется? по каким принципам, какие этапы форумчанин проходит? 
Подскажите, дорогие мои, разъясните  :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Читала-читала и немного недопоняла: по каким критериям повышается репутация, т.е. сначала появляется расшифровка "Пока не определенно", далее "Может стремиться к лучшему" а потом? в какой очередности все это происходит?
> И еще вопросик: статус от новичка к авторитету - как изменяется? по каким принципам, какие этапы форумчанин проходит? 
> Подскажите, дорогие мои, разъясните


Олюшка, попробую адресовать твой вопрос Павлу РАNу , он тебе всё разъяснит с "пристрастием"))))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Олюшка, попробую адресовать твой вопрос Павлу РАNу , он тебе всё разъяснит с "пристрастием"))))


Танюш, а можно я попробую ответить Олечке всё, что знаю про это? Я когда-то самостоятельно изучила этот вопрос. До жути любопытная (и дотошная)! :Derisive:  Если окажусь в чём-то не права, прошу меня поправить. Итак: 



> Читала-читала и немного недопоняла: по каким критериям повышается репутация, т.е. сначала появляется расшифровка "Пока не определенно", далее "Может стремиться к лучшему" а потом? в какой очередности все это происходит?


Есть такое понятие - *рейтинг*. Он отмечается *зелёными кирпичиками над аватаром* и зависит от *репутации*. Репутацию тебе создают другие пользователи, нажав на звёздочку под твоим аватаром. Иногда туда пишут отзывы, которые ты можешь прочитать у себя в кабинете. В зависимости, кто тебе нажимает на репутацию и как часто, складываются твои баллы. Они там же в кабинете написаны. Таким образом, в результате этих баллов рождается твой рейтинг.  Его ты можешь прочитать, если наведёшь стрелочкой на эти зелёные кирпичики. 

Какие вообще существуют на нашем форуме *рейтинги*? Могу написать (по возрастающей):
*1. Пока не определенно
2. Может стремиться к лучшему 
3. Идёт верным путём 
4. Уважаемый среди равных
5. Позитивный человек 
6. Очень позитивный человек
7. Авторитетный человек 
8. Очень авторитетный человек 
9. Авторитетный и позитивный человек
10. Непререкаемый авторитет 
11. Любим, уважаем и позитивен
12. Лидер* 
*Максимальное количество зелёных кирпичиков - 11*, потом меняется только количество баллов в кабинете.

Что даёт рейтинг? Да в принципе, ничего.  :Meeting:  Для человека неуверенного в себе - какая-то психологическая поддержка, повышение самооценки, ну и осознание того, что здесь тебя любят и уважают. А в практическом плане, это даёт то, что твой голос тоже становится весомым, и ты своим голосом можешь значительно повлиять на рейтинг другого пользователя.
Количество сообщений и время пребывания на форуме на рейтинг никак не влияет. Всё зависит только от мнения других пользователей, то бишь от вашей репутации на форуме.




> И еще вопросик: статус от новичка к авторитету - как изменяется? по каким принципам, какие этапы форумчанин проходит? 
> Подскажите, дорогие мои, разъясните


*Статус* зависит от количества сообщений на форуме и пишется под твоим ником:
От 0 до 29 - *новичок*;
30 и выше - *пользователь*;
100 и выше - *местный*;
500 и выше - *мастер*;
1000 и до бесконечности - *авторитет*.
Это так называемые стандартные статусы, которые выставляются автоматически, стоит только пользователю набрать определённое количество сообщений. Но любой форумчанин у себя в кабинете может изменить свой статус как угодно, написав либо какую-то фразу, либо своё имя, либо проявить своё остроумие. Короче, здесь полная свобода действий. 

Мне очень нравится, что написано у нашего модератора раздела музыкальных руководителей Леночки -  *fox14* над авкой: Рейтинг - ничто!!!
Это, действительно, ничто! Можно долгое время зарабатывать уважение и статусы, и в один миг всё потерять, совершив глупый или неподобающий поступок.
Берегите себя, друзья! :Victory:

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

Светлана, большое спасибо за "ликбез", стало интересно: как, что и почему, ответы получила и очень подробные :Yes4: !!! 
Татьяна-Курочка, и вам спасибо за участие  :Smile3: !!!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

> Скажите, я могу, каким-то образом, найти здесь Форумчан, которые проживают в моей стране, а возможно и в родном городе?


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=340 наша география
 а точнее тема Казахстана здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=123273

----------


## Анна1984

уважаемые форумчане, подскажите пожалуйста есть ли тема, где обсуждаются какие песни можно спеть на мероприятии, хочу расширить свой репертуар, помню вроде бы была такая тема, а теперь не могу найти

----------


## nilena

Ой!!!!!! Огромное спасибо за отзыв!!!!!!!! Оксана, вам фортуны и удачи в работе!!!!!! :Grin:

----------


## nilena

> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=340 наша география
>  а точнее тема Казахстана здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=123273


Оксана! Огромное спасибо за то, что заметили мою просьбу!

----------


## nilena

> Олюшка, попробую адресовать твой вопрос Павлу РАNу , он тебе всё разъяснит с "пристрастием"))))


 Здравствуйте Танюшечка! А кто такой Павел РАN и где его найти???? Я понимаю, что это очень просто, но я совсем запуталась в дебрях форума, головушка совсем не работает))) :Blink:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А кто такой Павел РАN и где его найти???? Я понимаю, что это очень просто, но я совсем запуталась в дебрях форума, головушка совсем не работает)))


PAN - это батька форума, один из модераторов, и потрясающий человек!
Вот ссылка на его страницу:
http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=277

----------


## Ольгия

Здравствуйте! В сентябрьской новостной рассылке читаю про нововведения:
"А теперь, несколько слов о новых функциях нашего форума, которые мы открываем для того, чтобы Вам было комфортно и удобно общаться.
1. Для заливки файла с материалом теперь Вам не нужно переходить на другой сервер. Чуть ниже окна Быстрого ответа, слева есть кнопка- Перейти на files.mail.ru , кликнув на которую можно загрузить до 10гб. Данную сервером ссылку Вы вставляете в ответ."
Ну не вижу я эту кнопку, ткните, пожалуйста, носом!

----------


## Курица

> 1. Для заливки файла с материалом теперь Вам не нужно переходить на другой сервер. Чуть ниже окна Быстрого ответа, слева есть кнопка- Перейти на files.mail.ru , кликнув на которую можно загрузить до 10гб. Данную сервером ссылку Вы вставляете в ответ."
> Ну не вижу я эту кнопку, *ткните, пожалуйста, носом*!


http://files.mail.ru/EV8WSO 
я сделала скрин.Смотрим в ЛЕВЫЙ нижний угол. ВИДИМ *ТРИ* строки:
на 1-показывать подпись
на 2 - закрыть тему
*на 3 - перейти на Файлы.Майл.Ру*
Увидела? :Grin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

И я заглянула.



> на 1-показывать подпись


 - это есть






> на 2 - закрыть тему 
>  на 3 - перейти на Файлы.Майл.Ру


  - этого у меня нет

----------


## Ольгия

У меня только Показывать подпись
 Что делать?

----------


## Джина

> на 2 - закрыть тему
> на 3 - перейти на Файлы.Майл.Ру


и у меня этого нет :Tu:

----------


## Kescha

> У меня только Показывать подпись
>  Что делать?


всем привет. я тоже присоеденяюсъ к поиску...
у меня тоже пусто.ну ,не совсем....



> на 1-показывать подпись



это естъ....




> на 2 - закрыть тему
> на 3 - перейти на Файлы.Майл.Ру


а это у меня ,тоже,отсутствует...

----------


## Ольгия

> Что делать?


*Курица*, 
Таня, что нам делать? Писать в личку? Кому? Марине? или Кострову? Или этот вопрос уже как-то решается? Думаю, что нас, таких, много

----------


## Курица

> *Курица*, 
> Таня, что нам делать? Писать в личку? Кому? Марине? или Кострову? Или этот вопрос уже как-то решается? Думаю, что нас, таких, много


Девочки, думаю, что надо написать Володе Кострову. 
Хотя...закрыть тему-это может только модератор, возможно, ЭТА (именно ЭТА) кнопка и не должна у вас быть видимой... 
А вот почему нет Перейти на Файлы .Майл,Ру - это для меня загадка. Вы же скачали мой скрин-видите-*ЕСТЬ!!*

----------


## Ольгия

Решила написать Владимиру Кострову о нашей проблеме, обыскалась его. Набираю и Костров Владимир, и Владимир Костров, и В.Костров. Нет такого. Еле нашла. Делюсь "находкой", может, и вам понадобится.  *V.Kostrov*

----------


## Dalino4ka

как подписаться на определенную тему? где увидеть в каких темах я оставляла сообщения и что мне на них ответили ? Спасибо

----------


## KAlinchik

> как подписаться на определенную тему? где увидеть в каких темах я оставляла сообщения и что мне на них ответили ? Спасибо


заходите в свой кабинет ( вверху справа кнопочка перед Выходом) и там выпрыгивают все темы, где Вы когда-либо что-нибудь писали.
 а подписаться просто:оставьте сообщение в любой интересующий Вас теме и оно будет тоже высвечиваться при входе в Кабинет.

----------


## Dalino4ka

> заходите в свой кабинет ( вверху справа кнопочка перед Выходом) и там выпрыгивают все темы, где Вы когда-либо что-нибудь писали.
>  а подписаться просто:оставьте сообщение в любой интересующий Вас теме и оно будет тоже высвечиваться при входе в Кабинет.


но там пусто. Пустая папка. Хотя я и тут пишу и еще где то писала.

----------


## PAN

> Решила написать Владимиру Кострову о нашей проблеме, обыскалась его. Набираю и Костров Владимир, и Владимир Костров, и В.Костров. Нет такого. Еле нашла. Делюсь "находкой", может, и вам понадобится. V.Kostrov


Обхихикался...)))

Дамы, все гораздо проще...

В самом низу, сразу после перечня разделов, ниже Корзинки и чуть выше списка присутствующих на форуме - есть ссылка
*Руководство сайта*

Жмакаете на ссылку - и вашему взору открывается список ответственных товарищей...)))

Заодно посмотрите - кто за что отвечает...

А в самом низу - указаны администраторы ресурса, в т.ч. Владимир Евгеньевич... он же Векос, он же Костров... :Grin:

----------


## Ольгия

> Обхихикался...)))


Какой Вы, право, ....... некорректный ((((((
-  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -
И ниже Корзинки у меня только Архив. И всё, конец. Не ниже, и не выше  :No2: . 
Впрочем, и Костров меня мало чем утешил, посоветовал почистить КУКИ. Ребята, какие куки в 60 лет?

----------


## Славина

> И ниже Корзинки у меня только Архив.


*Ольга*, вот под *Архивом* одной строкой и написано *Все разделы сайта и руководство форума*, только что проверила  :Yes4: 




> посоветовал почистить КУКИ. Ребята, какие куки в 60 лет?


*Оленька* извини, но здесь я тоже 




> Обхихикалась..))


Выходит я тоже некорректная  :Grin:  Хотя и я толком не знаю, что такое куки :)))

По-моему *Паша* всё корректно объяснил, он в отличие от нас самый корректный  :Grin:

----------


## Ольгия

У меня нет 




> Все разделы сайта и руководство форума,


Наверное, всё те же куки мешают.
Да ладно, это был временный вопрос, справляемся и без него, вопроса этого. Спасибо!

----------


## Курица

> посоветовал почистить КУКИ. Ребята, какие куки в 60 лет?





> и я толком не знаю, что такое куки :)))





> Наверное, всё те же куки мешают.


девочки, я тоже понятия об этом не имела, спасибо *дяде Инету* - *жмите сюда!*

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Решила написать Владимиру Кострову о нашей проблеме, обыскалась его. Набираю и Костров Владимир, и Владимир Костров, и В.Костров. Нет такого. Еле нашла. Делюсь "находкой", может, и вам понадобится. V.Kostrov
> Обхихикался...)))





> Какой Вы, право, ....... некорректный ((((((


Оленька, не стоит считать, что PAN не корректный - 
Согласись, сама ситуация анекдотична - ищешь нужного человека, а оказывается его имя латинскими буквами написано))))
И именно эта ситуация вызывает улыбку, а далее Павел подсказал как искать на будущее Владимира Кострова.
Думаю, что не стоит обижаться))))))))))

По поводу "куков", Татьяна Курочка подсказала ссылкой на информацию - за что ей большое спасибо.
Но в будущем, можно просто установить новый браузер (Мазила, Опера, Интернетэксплоер и т.д.), или переустановить существующий.
В любом случае - все логины пароли после этих действий придётся набирать заново на все соц сети и форумы.

----------


## Ольгия

*Руслан Шумилов*, 
Руслан, ситуация анекдотична, если ты мало-мальски разбираешься. К коим я не отношусь.  Тане-Курочке спасибо большое, почитала, попробовала почистить, только побоялась нажать "Удалить все куки", поудаляла некоторые, а то вдруг и с форума слечу. Для меня



> установить новый браузер


- это космос, сама я ничего не понимаю. Буду ждать, кто из ребят молодых зайдет в гости, поможет.
А на Пана я не настолько обиделась, сколько мы тут пишем. Если бы он так ответил тебе, я бы тоже улыбнулась.  Поэтому еще раз хочется повторить: Молодые люди, будьте корректнее ...с дамами  :Girl Blum2:  (тоже похихикаю).

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ситуация анекдотична, если ты мало-мальски разбираешься. К коим я не отношусь.


Не поверишь - я тоже далеко несведущий пользователь, так, что мы с тобой не одиноки  :Grin: 




> Молодые люди, будьте корректнее ...с дамами


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

*n717sr*, Лилия, для тебя специально пишу, как муз.файлы на форум выставить!!!

1. заливаешь файлы (по одному или предварительно заархивировав WinRar- ом, что проще для тебя) на любой из файлообменников
(раз ты пишешь, что на почту высылать можешь- то почта у тебя есть. Поэтому. если почта на Яндексе-можешь на НАРОД(он на Яндексе), если на Майле, то тебе проще на Файлы.Майл.Ру
Но это не принципиально-на любой обменник, каким пользовалась
2.Залить просто-вышла по адресу http://files.mail.ru/  или  http://narod.yandex.ru/ , закачала
3. в свой пост-в быстрый ответ-вставила ссылку на залитый материал, после нее обязательно НАЖАЛА НА ПРОБЕЛ, и, подписав, отправила
ВСЁ!

----------


## Tatti

Здравствуйте!Подпишусь,чтобы все знать! :Smile3:

----------


## Natalcca

> Танюш, если ты имеешь ввиду линейки - спрашиваем у дяди Гугля "линейки на форум" http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q=...B9%D0%BA%D0%B8 , открываем любую ссылку, ( http://lines.wlal.ru/ ) и далее по инструкции.
> Если же интересуют анимированные картинки - типа котейки у меня в автоподписи - заходи сюда http://smiles.33b.ru/smile.bereich121_0.html , выбтрай из любой категории понравившуюся картинку или смайлик, жми на неё, внизу под картинкой найди ВВСode, скопируй и вставь в свою автоподпись или своё сообщение. (Кстати на том сайте


Всем добрый вечер, пыталась проделать это, но не получилась, точнее я смогла зайти на сайт выбирала эти картинки и анимашки, линейки, но куда нужно зайти, чтобы это отобразилось у меня, в мой профиль или куда? Выше написано, что в автоподписи, но где они есть? а еще хочу вставить статус, подскажите мне пожалуйста подробнее, и еще у некоторых Форумчан под аватаркой есть значки скайпа, как сделать, чтобы у меня тоже отображались эти значки. Спасибо заранее

----------


## Озорная

*Natalcca*, 

 Картинку, которую выбрала на сайте, сохраняешь к себе в комп. Потом здесь на форуме идешь в свой КАБИНЕТ, там ищешь слева строчку МОИ НАСТРОЙКИ, заходишь в  РЕДАКТИРОВАТЬ ПОДПИСЬ и вставляешь сохраненную картинку.

Чтобы отображался адрес скайпа, тоже действуешь через КАБИНЕТ - РЕДАКТИРОВАТЬ ДАННЫЕ.

Удачи!

----------


## Natalcca

> Картинку, которую выбрала на сайте, сохраняешь к себе в комп. Потом здесь на форуме идешь в свой КАБИНЕТ, там ищешь слева строчку МОИ НАСТРОЙКИ, заходишь в РЕДАКТИРОВАТЬ ПОДПИСЬ и вставляешь сохраненную картинку.
> 
> Чтобы отображался адрес скайпа, тоже действуешь через КАБИНЕТ - РЕДАКТИРОВАТЬ ДАННЫЕ.


Наталья, здравствуйте спасибо, что откликнулись, сделала все, как велели))), но потом снова захожу и ничего не отображается, везде сделала сохранить, не пойму, где, что делаю не так :No2:

----------


## Natalcca

А вот надпись вижу)))), а картинки и значка скайпа нет, а еще подскажите пожалуйста, как выделить другим цветом и шрифт другой выбрать для надписи?

----------


## Natalcca

> Картинку, которую выбрала на сайте, сохраняешь к себе в комп. Потом здесь на форуме идешь в свой КАБИНЕТ, там ищешь слева строчку МОИ НАСТРОЙКИ, заходишь в РЕДАКТИРОВАТЬ ПОДПИСЬ и вставляешь сохраненную картинку.
> 
> Чтобы отображался адрес скайпа, тоже действуешь через КАБИНЕТ - РЕДАКТИРОВАТЬ ДАННЫЕ.


ну все, стоило немножко посидеть и я во всем разобралась, с Вашей помощью, спасибо огромное!!! остается со скайпом, поняла в чем проблема, мне пишут, что я не правильно ввела имя скайпа, все прверила и все равно не получается, вот(

----------


## ksuh

Спасибо за советы!

----------


## Любушка - голубушка

> Однажды попала на этот форум и теперь не могу и дня, чтобы не посетить его, даже для того чтобы набраться позитива. Здесь такие прекрасные мастера своего дела, такие шедевры, столько новых идей, что глаза разбегаются.


   Полностью с Вами согласна! Замечательнейший форум!!! :Ok:

----------


## grand fiesta

Подскажите пожалуйста как разместить фото на аватаре?

----------


## Курица

> как разместить фото на аватаре?


Идешь в Свой Кабинет, выбираешь функцию Изменить аватар-и загружаешь. Только фото должно быть не тяжелее 25 Кб :Aga:

----------


## Наташкин

Танюша, почему у меня не работает кнопка верх, внизу страницы?

----------


## Курица

> почему у меня не работает кнопка верх


 :Blink: Наташ, а за это тоже Я отвечаю????????????????????? :Taunt: 
_(голосом протрезвевшего Шурика, который собирал тосты- из комедии "Новые приключения Шурика")_

ЗЫ. если честно-понятия не имею...У тебя какой браузер?

----------


## Наташкин

> Наташ, а за это тоже Я отвечаю?


Ну, ты же известный человек, давно на форуме, а вдруг. :Grin: 




> .У тебя какой браузер?


А хто его знает? написано Firefox если это он. :Meeting:  мазила

----------


## Курица

> А хто его знает? написано Firefox если это он.


у меня -Опера.на работе-такой, как у тебя...но я кнопкой Вверх почти не пользуюсь-просто поднимаюсь на лифте  (справа клавиша, как кабинка лифта-встаешь на нее курсором, жмёшь на левую и тянешь вверх...я при этом не испытываю дискомфорта :Aga: Попробуй-как вариант.

----------


## Наташкин

> кабинка лифта


: так на ней и катаюсь. Просто на той быстрее доезжала :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> почему у меня не работает кнопка верх, внизу страницы?


Кнопка работает... :Yes4:  Наташ, это у тебя комп глюкает потихоньку... Попробуй другой браузер, но по всему - это первый звоночек к тому, что придется переустанавливать систему...

----------


## Наташкин

> что придется переустанавливать систему...


 Мне уже переустановили систему неделю назад, жесткий диск меняла.

----------


## Наташкин

> Мне уже переустановили систему неделю назад, жесткий диск меняла.


Обновила, мазилу всё заработало. :Victory:

----------


## Позитиффф

Очень-Очень пожалуйста, научите, как текстовый документ куда-нибудь загрузить и потом ссылку на него дать....так же, как и музыку? Только не ругайтесь пожалуйста,я знаю, что если всю эту тему перекопать....то можно найти...просто человеку помочь нужно со сценарием, а у меня, кажется, есть подходящий! Поэтому нет времени тему копать! Ну если не сложно....будьте добры!!!!!

----------


## Позитиффф

Я тут пока посижу...ладно? Подожду... Не буду по всему форуму метаться, а то потеряюсь!!!!

----------


## Курица

> научите, как текстовый документ куда-нибудь загрузить и потом ссылку на него дать....*так же, как и музыку?* Только не ругайтесь пожалуйста,я знаю, что если всю эту тему перекопать....то можно найти...просто человеку помочь нужно со сценарием, а у меня, кажется, есть подходящий! Поэтому нет времени тему копать! Ну если не сложно....будьте добры!!!!!


Да, через ссылку на ФАЙЛООБМЕННИК, причем-любой, удобный для тебя. Я чаще всего этими двумя пользуюсь:
Файлы.Майл.Ру http://files.mail.ru/ 
НАРОД(на Яндексе) http://narod.yandex.ru/ 
Загружаешь, копируешь ссылку, вставляешь в свой пост и обязательно жмёшь на пробел перед отправкой(это чтобы ссылка стала рабочей,"посинела" в  твоём посте :Aga: 
Пробуй, у  тебя обязательно получится! :Ok:

----------


## Каратик

Здравствуйте, я тоже новичок, захожу несколько раз, информацию не всю можно получить, кликнешь и высвечивает ошибка, где находится этот обменник? у меня тоже есть наработки кое какие, можно поделится, это мне нужно выбрать тему или раздел?  в группу я вступить еще не могу, как мне быть?

----------


## Сенова Оксана

> есть наработки кое какие, можно поделится, это мне нужно выбрать тему или раздел


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288 тебе сюда

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Дорогие мои!!!! Я вот уже битый час пытаюсь вставить адрес своей эл.почты, чтоб он под сообщением был написан, но - безрезультатно!!! А КАК???????? можно это сделать?


Прошу прощения.... :Blush2:  уже получилось... Оказывается, чтобы проверить, надо было новое сообщение написАть, а я все по старым проверяла.... 

а это сообщение не убирается :Blink:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Прошу прощения.... уже получилось... Оказывается, чтобы проверить, надо было новое сообщение написАть, а я все по старым проверяла....
> 
> а это сообщение не убирается


Ничего страшного - чуть позже авто подпись будет видна и на старых сообщениях)))))))

----------


## Позитиффф

Дорогие мои, уже 4 часа утра, всё, сдохла бегать по теме! Честно бегала, ничего не набегала! Пожалуйста пошлите меня( только адрес дайте)...где найти ответы на 2 вопроса
1. как из ролика dvd ( который есть у меня в компе) сделать avi файл
2. как этот avi файл загрузить ( ну , например на youtube)
Спасибо большое!

----------


## Курица

> Пожалуйста пошлите меня( только адрес дайте)...где найти ответы на 2 вопроса


обратись к Ирине ВЕТЕР в личку-она в этом спец. Нужно иметь программу-перекодировщик (почитай вот тут, к примеру http://project-modelino.com/learn-to...sian&article=6 ),
а потом залить на Ютуб и выставить ссылочку

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> а потом залить на Ютуб и выставить ссылочку


И прежде чем залить - зарегистрироваться))))))))

----------


## Estell

Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста несложную программу для вырезания фрагмента из песни. А то комп полетел((( не могу вспомнить, как программа называлась(

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> подскажите, пожалуйста несложную программу для вырезания фрагмента из песни.


Если установлена программа *Nero*, то в ней есть приложение *Nero WaveEditor*/
Да же новичку можно интуитивно понять как в этом приложении работать)))))))

----------


## Позитиффф

> И прежде чем залить - зарегистрироваться))))))))


Процесс регистрации пройден успешно, сэр! Благодарю Вас, сэр!  :Victory:

----------


## Estell

> Если установлена программа *Nero*, то в ней есть приложение *Nero WaveEditor*/
> Да же новичку можно интуитивно понять как в этом приложении работать)))))))


Спасибо огромное))) Пошла творить: вырезать и скрещивать))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Пошла творить: вырезать и скрещивать))))


Опять таки - если эта программа установлена со всеми опциями, то и слайд-фильм, и обработка видео и фото реально в ней делать))))

----------


## astashkina

*KAlinchik*, Я попробую сейчас.......ииии нечегошеньки не получается. Кроме смайликов и корректировки шрифта не получается. Как ссылку вставлять какую? Видать дурында Я!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Как ссылку вставлять какую?


Что имеешь ввиду?

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Руслан! объясните, пожалуйста, "тупому буратинке", как можно подписаться на темы? где это делается?

----------


## Zажигалка

*mursilka2*,  я  не Руслан, конечно, но попробую объяснить... там где проставлены номера страниц в теме вверху, есть полоса серая, на  которой написано 
Перейти к новому   Опции темы  Поиск по теме  Отображение
нажимаешь на стрелочку возле ОПЦИИ ТЕМЫ,  там выйдет  *Подписаться на тему..*.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

милые мои умники и умницы! опять пришла к вам. в теме "семейные фотографии" хотела разместить фотографии, а как это сделать не знаю. щелкнула на вставить изображение, а он "зараза" просит ссылку. но ведь, если по ссылке, фото не будет в сообщении на сайте? или я туплю?

----------


## Славина

> хотела разместить фотографии, а как это сделать не знаю. щелкнула на вставить изображение, а он "зараза" просит ссылку. но ведь, если по ссылке, фото не будет в сообщении на сайте? или я туплю?


*Зоя*, загружай фотки сначала сюда http://*********su/index.php 

Потом копируй первую ссылку или вторую, вторая выйдет маленькая, но когда на неё кликнешь, она увеличится. Удачи!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> как можно подписаться на темы? где это делается?





> там где проставлены номера страниц в теме вверху, есть полоса серая, на которой написано
> Перейти к новому Опции темы Поиск по теме Отображение
> нажимаешь на стрелочку возле ОПЦИИ ТЕМЫ, там выйдет Подписаться на тему...


Ну не знаю как у вас -но у меня так - написал в этой теме сообщение - и автоматически я подписан)))))

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

СПАСИБО! сейчас попробую!

----------


## ТАМАДА ЛОРА

> нажмут "спасибку" (эта кнопочка находиться вверху справа каждого сообщения (поста) в виде зелёного кулачка обозначающего "ВО", наверняка ты его разглядела).


 А у меня почему-то нет зелёного кулачка.......Может я пока ещё не имею права спасибо говорить?

----------


## Курица

> А у меня почему-то нет зелёного кулачка.......Может я пока ещё не имею права спасибо говорить?


Лора, нас "раскулачили"... :Aga: ВСЕХ!!!Не только тебя! 
Спасибки-кулачки были до последней мощной хакерской атаки, когда недоброжелатели почти НЕДЕЛЮ держали Форум в осаде, и мы все с содроганием ждали, удастся ли Марине Админовне и Техподдержке отразить последствия этой чудовищной атаки! Удалось...мы все вздохнули с облегчением. Но-потеряли эту опцию-ставить спасибо, нажимая на зел.кулачок. Увы, теперь СПАСИБО можно написать в личку или в Репутацию-Найди под фото(авой) ряд символов, так вот-второй слева-как шестиконечная звездочка-и есть Репутация. Нажми на неё под понравившимся постом-выплывает менюшка, в ней и можешь сказать спасибо.
Теперь вот так благодарим.

----------


## ТАМАДА ЛОРА

> Лора, нас "раскулачили"...ВСЕХ!!!Не только тебя! 
> Спасибки-кулачки были до последней мощной хакерской атаки, когда недоброжелатели почти НЕДЕЛЮ держали Форум в осаде, и мы все с содроганием ждали, удастся ли Марине Админовне и Техподдержке отразить последствия этой чудовищной атаки! Удалось...мы все вздохнули с облегчением. Но-потеряли эту опцию-ставить спасибо, нажимая на зел.кулачок. Увы, теперь СПАСИБО можно написать в личку или в Репутацию-Найди под фото(авой) ряд символов, так вот-второй слева-как шестиконечная звездочка-и есть Репутация. Нажми на неё под понравившимся постом-выплывает менюшка, в ней и можешь сказать спасибо.
> Теперь вот так благодарим.


Спасибо, Танюша, за ответ! А то уж я начала сомневаться в своей адекватности :Blink:  :Blink:

----------


## денмакс

Ткните, пжлста, клювиком где глянуть, как фото на аватарку поставить. :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Ткните, пжлста, клювиком где глянуть, как фото на аватарку поставить.


Идешь в твой кабинет, находишь слева колоночку
Мои настройки
 Мой профиль
Редактировать данные
Изменить фотографию
*Изменить аватар*
выбираешь Эту операцию и загружаешь.
 Только надо учесть-вес фото на больше 25Кб, и размер соответственно-примерно как фото на пасторт.

*денмакс*, только я не клювиком, я пальчиками по клаве потыкала, ничё? :Grin:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## денмакс

Ой, спасибо.  :Tender: Пойду значит кабинет осваивать. Ато всего столько интересного, а я безликая какая-то.
*денмакс*, только я не клювиком, я пальчиками по клаве потыкала, ничё? :Grin:  :Girl Blum2: [/QUOTE]

Пальчиком тоже хорошо получилось, спасибо :Grin: 

Вот. Если всё правильно сделала, должна уже фотка появиться :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> сё правильно сделала,


 :Aga: 



> должна уже фотка появиться


фотография появилась. Ты-красавица! :Victory:

----------


## денмакс

> фотография появилась


Вот теперь говорить можно глядя в глаза друг другу, так как - то приятней.




> Ты-красавица!


Спасибо! :Blush2:

----------


## риша-риша

Спасибо за доходчивые объяснения! Особенно KAlinchik - "разжевала и в рот положила" как раз для таких, как я!

----------


## Pikusja

И мне удалось аватарку поставить.
а вот ещё вопрос: не всегда удаётся открыть ссылки форумчан. Как правило это mail.ru  Как правило система выдаёт "ошибка 404". С чем это связано?
Простите,если глупый вопрос задала :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> не всегда удаётся открыть ссылки форумчан. Как правило это mail.ru  Как правило система выдаёт "ошибка 404".


покажи ,Вика, хоть одну ссылку, по которой тебе это написали.
Ну то есть кинь сюда ссылку на тот пост. Попробуем разобраться.

----------


## Pikusja

http://files.mail.ru/P5SF59 Вот эта ссылка

----------


## Курица

> http://files.mail.ru/P5SF59 Вот эта ссылка


посмотри, когда (по дате) создан пост. Скорее всего, просто эта ссылка устарела.
На Майле файл хранится месяц. Каждое скачивание продлевает его хранение. А если его давно никто не скачивал, и прошел месяц со дня заливки, то он исчезает бесследно. 
В таком случае надо написать в личку автору и попросить перезалить понравившийся материал. :Aga:

----------


## Pikusja

*Курица*, спасибочки, поняла. :Grin:

----------


## Оль-ля

Я во второй раз пытаюсь поставить своё фото. Сейчас посмотрю что вышло..

----------


## Оль-ля

Спасибо ,Курочка ,всё получилось. Ещё вопрос- как следить за ответами по темам ? Я то тут ,то там и забываю -где написала ,а где мне ответили .

----------


## Курица

> Ещё вопрос- как следить за ответами по темам ? Я то тут ,то там и забываю -где написала ,а где мне ответили


Отвечаю: внимательно прочти обе темы для новичков(эту и "Только вас нам и не хватало)-там содержутся ответы на ВСЕ ваши вопросы.Просто нет резона через страницу писать одно и то же, если у человека есть глаза и он умеет читать.
Вообще-автоматически человек становится подписан на ту темку, в которой он написал.
Нажми на слово КАБИНЕТ в правом верхнем углу, увидишь.

----------


## Оль-ля

Спасибо нашим модераторам за их бесконечное терпение . Буду стараться быть внимательной.

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо нашим модераторам за их бесконечное терпение


Спасибо за добрые слова и понимание,Оль! Ты-судя по всему-совсем не "бабка -Ёжка" в жизни :Taunt:  Хотя ава у тебя улётная.
(Это я тебе авторитетно заявляю, как  исполнительница роли Бабы Яги в Филатовском "Федоте -Стрельце"))) :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Оль-ля

Это я на Новогоднем корпоративе ,у меня ещё маска латексная под мой образ -улыбается кокетка . Так всем понравилась ,что и на свадьбах выхожу в этом образе ближе к финалу .

----------


## conehko

Курочка-Танечка, не ругайся, но никак не могу найти ответ как подписаться на темы? "Нам то вас и не хватало -2" прочитала ВСЮ, здесь дошла до 10 страницы, на компе сделала 1000 закладом, уже сама запуталась, хочется и то и то посмотреть.... Этот вопрос уже задавали, но ответа не нашла, честно, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА помогите.

----------


## Курица

> Курочка-Танечка, не ругайся, но никак не могу найти ответ как подписаться на темы? "Нам то вас и не хватало -2" прочитала ВСЮ, здесь дошла до 10 страницы, на компе сделала 1000 закладом, уже сама запуталась, хочется и то и то посмотреть.... Этот вопрос уже задавали, но ответа не нашла, честно, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА помогите.


Вообще человек, написавший в темке хоть одно сообщение, автоматически делается подписанныым на эту темку.
КАК посмотрет? Идешь в Твой кабинет.
Там слева колонка. Первый ее раздел-Ваши сообщения. Второй-ваши подписки-жми-и увидишь темки, в которых ты писала.
Попробуй-должно получиться.

----------


## Живинка

Можно подробнее про 30 дней общения?

----------


## Курица

> Можно подробнее про 30 дней общения?


можно. Это в тех темах, которые надо прочесть в начале своего прихода на Форум всем. Это тут:http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=296 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136850 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672

----------


## conehko

> Вообще человек, написавший в темке хоть одно сообщение, автоматически делается подписанныым на эту темку.
> КАК посмотрет? Идешь в Твой кабинет.
> Там слева колонка. Первый ее раздел-Ваши сообщения. Второй-ваши подписки-жми-и увидишь темки, в которых ты писала.
> Попробуй-должно получиться.


Спасибо, но зашла в кабинет , затем в подписки но пишут "ПУСТО"

----------


## Курица

> зашла в кабинет , затем в подписки но пишут "ПУСТО"


странно. Там должны быть все темки, где ты "наследила"... :Meeting: 
Попробуй написать Паше, может, он объяснит...Вот ссылка на его личку. Скажешь, что это я тебя "послала" :Grin: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=277

----------


## тютюня

Уважаемая Курица, я хотела бы вам предложить создать тему "Вопросы цыплят" в которой можно было бы предлагать создание различных тем а вы в свою очередь либо бы направляли где это уже есть либо бы создавали вы то лучше всех знаете что здесь и где. :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> предложить создать тему "Вопросы цыплят"


сделано!  :Ok: Ищи в Ин-Ку баторе...

----------


## тютюня

спасибочки!!!

----------


## mel00elena

[img]http://s15.******info/15940c0b70b49391c702b12fef1a0617.gif[/img]
Спасибо всем учителям-форумчанам. Я научилась вставлять картинки. УРА!!!

----------


## conehko

Танечка, спасибо большое за подсказки нашла в "Мой профиль", оказывается нужно иногда ткнуть нас новичков носом куда нужно!

----------


## Курица

> нашла в "Мой профиль"


 :Ok: 
(пою):"Кто весел-тот смеётся, кто хочет-тот добьётся, кто ищет, тот.... :Grin: " И без меня бы нашла, но не сразу. А так - здорово, что уже приобщаешься,Солнышко, к нашему Форуму!

----------


## mimika172

Здравствуйте! как выставить аватарку,помогитее,пожалуйста!

----------


## Курица

Заходи в *Твой кабинет*, ищи слева по центру почти столбик:
*Мои настройки*
Мой профиль
Редактировать данные
Изменить фотографию
*Изменить аватар* - заходит сюда, и вставляй своё УМЕНЬШЕННОЕ до 25 Кб фото.
Тебе напишут-неудачная загрузка файла-не верь! Если фоточка маленькая, встанет хорошо. Напишешь пост следующий после вставки-увидишь сама .

----------


## mimika172

> А можно и проще.  Прямо над сообщением, которые ты пишешь, подними глаза вверх и найди цветную дискету. Кликаешь на нее - http://*********ru/   и здесь сразу с компьютера вытаскиваешь фото, которое хочешь вставить в сообщение (сразу автоматически и ужимает). Нигде не надо регистрироваться.


 Благодарю,за подсказку! :Ok:

----------


## Катюньчик

Нужна подсказка - как скачать видео на рабочий стол?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> как скачать видео на рабочий стол?


Довольно не определённый вопрос))))))))))
Значит так - вот ссылка на одну штуку, через которой можно скачивать видео
http://ru.savefrom.net/
Это если как качать.
Далее, обычно при закачках (к примеру через торрент или довланг) есть возможность указывать путь - куда качать.
Но в основном многие закачки идут в папку "загрузки", а от туда можно в итоге переместить на рабочий стол.

Надеюсь, что коллеги подскажут более удобные варианты.

----------


## Катюньчик

> Довольно не определённый вопрос))


Руслан, спасибо за отклик. Ставлю более определенный вопрос- как скачать с youtube ролик на рабочий стол? Нашла очень интересный ролик про свой город, и мне надо этот ролик закачать на флешку с рабочего стола.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> как скачать с youtube ролик на рабочий стол?


Ну, через ту ссылку скачиваешь ролик, он по умолчанию будет закачивать видеофайл в папку "загрузки".
После того, как закачка закончится, заходишь в папку "загрузки", вырезаешь или копируешь этот видеофайл и вставляешь хоть на рабочий стол, хоть на флешку, куда угодно.

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> как скачать с youtube ролик на рабочий стол?


Катя, расскажу, как это делаю я.) Вверху в адресной строке добавляю перед перед словом youtube буквы ss. Напрмер, было: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHT0mqG3Nwo , добавляем ss, получаем http://www.ssyoutube.com/watch?v=VHT0mqG3Nwo. Автоматически тебя выбросит на страницу сайта для загрузок: http://ru.savefrom.net Справа с столбике выбираем формат видео, например MP4 720p. Дальше выскочит окошко для сохранения и выбирай любую папку - то ли это будет рабочий стол, но это диск C, его лучше всякой ерундой не забивать, то ли любое другое место)))) Лучше папочку на диске Д создай.  :Meeting:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Вверху в адресной строке добавляю перед перед словом youtube буквы ss.


 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 
Обалдеть))))))))
Но это для ютуба, а моя ссылка для любого сайта - если что - имейте ввиду, вдруг пригодится.

----------


## Анюта я тутА

Подскажите, пожалуйста! Как увидеть есть ли обновление в теме, где я писала. На других форумах есть кнопочка "мои сообщения" и там высвечиваются все темы, где писал и сразу видно есть обновление, а где здесь найти?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Анюта я тутА*, вверху у тебя будет "панель":
*Добро пожаловать  Анюта я тутА  Уведомления  Мой профиль  Кабинет  Выход*
Нажимай *Кабинет*, и увидишь ниже список тем, в которых есть обновления.

----------


## Анюта я тутА

*Руслан Шумилов*, сходила в *Кабинет* там написано 


> Нет подписок на новые темы за последнее время.


  :No2: 
не пойму, как можно быстро находить те темы, в которых я писала и видеть есть ли там новые сообщения - уже все переклацала вроде бы  :Blush2:  может такой функции и нет?

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> как можно быстро находить те темы, в которых я писала и видеть есть ли там новые сообщения


нажми *профиль*, увидишь те темы, в которых ты оставляла сообщения. а в *кабинете* - новые сообщения только в тех темах, в которых ТЫ подписана. 
нажмешь *уведомления* - узнаешь, написал ли кто тебе. вообще, если кто-нибудь напишет или поблагодарит, на кнопочке *уведомления* будет стоят цифра и кнопка эта потемнеет. нажимаешь ее и читаешь...

----------


## mel00elena

Руслан, хочу обратиться лично к Вам. Прекрасно понимаю, что таких как я очень много. И все что-то требуют: "помогите, научите, ткните". Но вот что то на мои мольбы никто пока не ответил. Руслан, научите, пжт, выставлять музыку и картинки, которые находятся у меня в компе. Может я как то не так выражаюсь, тк с компьютером на Вы. Попробую объяснить Вам на пальцах. Вот есть у меня в закромах песня какая. Но ведь у нее нет никакой ссылки, тк я ее открываю в программе прослушки (ну или как это там правильно называется) и все. Тоже самое с картинками.  Есть картинки, скаченные с нэта и сохранены так же в моей папке, ведь у них тоже нет никакой ссылки. Руслан, вот как то так попыталась объяснить свою проблему. Может безграматно, но как смогла. Помоги, а?

----------


## Курица

> Руслан, хочу обратиться лично к Вам.


*mel00elena*,  :Grin: имеете на это полное право! :Aga: Он-мужчина, и не откажет...А я сейчас буду выступать в несвойственной для меня манере(старички, извините, я -та же курочка, но...)



> прекрасно понимаю, что таких как я очень много. И все что-то требуют: "помогите, научите, ткните". Но *вот что то на мои мольбы никто пока не ответил*.


Бедная ты,Лен,  разнесчастная девочка!!!! :Tender: 
На какие же вопросы тебе никто не ответил? На Эти???



> научите, пжт, выставлять музыку и картинки, которые находятся у меня в компе


Об этом -КАК ВЫСТАВЛЯТЬ - в темке *А КАК.Часто задаваемые на форуме вопросы*, которую априори каждый новичок должен прочесть от и до, п.ч. уже в заголовке ЭТО вынесено-чтоб не изобретать велосипед-до тебя стопиццот раз об этом спрошено, и после тебя столько же раз спросят...
Да-да, именно в той, в которой ты пишешь!!!! Ты её хотя бы просмотрела по диагонали, а??? :Vah: 
ВОТ!!!Я для тебя скопировала пост 



> Прямо над сообщением, которые ты пишешь, подними глаза вверх и найди цветную дискету. Кликаешь на нее - http://*********ru/   и здесь сразу с компьютера вытаскиваешь фото, которое хочешь вставить в сообщение (сразу автоматически и ужимает). Нигде не надо регистрироваться.


ещё один пост



> Как выложить фото в своем сообщении через http://*********ru/:
> когда ты пишешь сообщения, в этом окошке есть большая синяя дискетка, жмешь на неё,открывается ссылка http://*********ru/, в ней первая строчка Укажите имя файла изображения:туда вставляешь то, что хочешь выставить,дальше жмешь кнопу отправить,у тебя открывается след.страница, там вторая половина Сведения об изображении, где выбираешь второй пункт:2. Ссылка для форумов vBulletin, phpBB, FastBB и др. (с превью/миниатюрой):
> копируешь эту запись и вставляешь в сообщение и фотография уже сразу видна в нем





> Для тех, кто учится размещать муз.файлы:
> Все муз. файлы хранятся на файлообменниках, я использую http://webfile.ru/, на него не сложно заливать информацию, и с него нормально скачивается.
> Итак, заходите на http://webfile.ru/, по-моему, можно не регистрироваться, но после регистрации ваши файлы будут храниться в вашем ящике, вы сможете сами их удалять и продлевать. 
> Нажимаем кнопку "обзор", находим нужный файл в базе своего компьютера, и нажимаем кнопку"Загрузить". Длительность загрузки прямопропорциональна объёму файла. Потом на экране появляется сообщение"Файл успешно загружен" и "Получить ссылку". Нажимаете, копируете ссылку и вставляете в текст своего сообщения. Вот и всё:wink:


СКОЛЬКО раз ТАКУЮ информацию еще надо выставить, чтобы грамотный человек, умеющий читать, не заставлял занятых людей делать одну и ту же неблагодарную работу по сто раз?

Они, эти посты,  находятся в самом начале темки!!! В самом начале, понимаешь??? И не нужно никого умолять отвечать-читаешь и делаешь себе пометки. :Yes4: 

А вот уже о том, о чем НЕ НАПИСАНО, или написано, но давно, когда еще старый сервер был-там чуть-чуть по-другому все было (темка с 2008 года существует) -вот тогда и можно спрашивать, да ещё и сетовать, что 



> на мои мольбы никто пока не ответил


Извините. но задела эта фраза... :Blush2:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Извините. но задела эта фраза


Танюша! мягче, нежнеееее..... не серчай! тебе не идет! а так, все здорово объяснила.

----------


## mel00elena

> Извините. но задела эта фраза...


Танечка, я читала все то, что ты цитировала выше. Ну не доходит до меня заумные высказывания. 




> Прямо над сообщением, которые ты пишешь, подними глаза вверх и найди цветную дискету. Кликаешь на нее - http://*********ru/   и здесь сразу с компьютера вытаскиваешь фото, которое хочешь вставить в сообщение (сразу автоматически и ужимает). Нигде не надо регистрироваться.


Я даже сейчас найти не могу




> ещё один пост


Это я тоже нашла. Но не получается у меня вложить картинку, видео или музыку. Вот с Ютуба, скачав ссылку могу копировать ее сюда, а со своего компа... ну не как не могу разобраться. А то получается собираю материал с форума себе в копилочку, а своим поделиться не могу. Не серчай, Курочка, не от меня от одной такие просьбы еще будут поступать, наверное. Так что терпения Вам, наши учителя.
PS: а еще хочу добавить. Не первый раз, Татьяна, так агрессируете на мои сообщения. Вы ведь, по моему, здесь и находитесь, чтобы помагать.

----------


## mel00elena

> Танюша! мягче, нежнеееее..... не серчай! тебе не идет! а так, все здорово объяснила.


А Вам, Зоя, огромное спасибо за разъяснения. Приятно было услышать в ответ: "Будут вопросы, пиши". Спасибо

----------


## PAN

> Вы ведь, по моему, здесь и находитесь, чтобы помагать.


Гы...))) Ну что, Таня, заполучила??? ...))) Вот оно - потребительское отношение к жизни во всей красе...)))


*mel00elena*, Вы уверены в том, что Татьяну кто-то назначил руководить инкубатором??? Вам действительно кажется, что она Вам что-то должна??? Уверяю Вас, Вы ошибаетесь...

Я могу понять, когда новички тыкаются как слепые котята и просят помощи... Но что не понимаю и принять не смогу никогда - это элементарной человеческой лени и основанных на оной претензиях...


*mel00elena*, у Вас есть возможность исправить положение, постараться осознать свои ошибки и, без вариантов, принести извинения Татьяне... В ином случае ни у меня, ни у Руслана, ни у кого из остальных старичков вряд ли возникнет желание Вам хоть в чем-то помогать...

По использованию функций форума - действительно, все объяснено тысячи раз, объяснено и в тысячу первый... Если и это не помогает - тогда найдите в ближайшем окружении человека, способного прочитать инструкции и тыкнуть мышкой в нужные кнопочки... Он Вам покажет на примерах - как именно выполняются действия, после чего будет Вам щастье... Ну, по крайней мере до тех пор, пока не соберетесь научиться вставлять в сообщения еще и видео или скрытые ссылки... :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Танюша! мягче, нежнеееее..... не серчай! тебе не идет!


да,Зой, прочла, и подумала - что-то я и правда-жестковато...Сразу щёки загорелись и давление поднялось...Стыдно, стыдно...И  тут же вспомнила, что недавно уже какому-то новичку тоже "мозги вправляла", чего обычно не делаю :Grin: 

И ТУТ оказалось -  :Punish2:  попало той же самой девочке-Леночке... :Meeting: 



> PS: а еще хочу добавить. Не первый раз, Татьяна, так агрессируете на мои сообщения.


 :Blush2:  и я -как только ты,Лен, написала, сразу вспомнила, в чём дело...А дело было в ошибке в слове девИчья память, а ты мне ответила, что с малым дитём на руках про проверку ошибок думать некогда (ну, не точно такими словами, а смысл тот)...
Так что-как оказывается-снаряд упал в ту же воронку...УВЫ!
Извиняюсь перед Еленой прилюдно!!!
Прошу прощения за нелицеприятное поведение с новичком!

Но, Леночка, 



> Вы ведь, по моему, здесь и находитесь, чтобы помагать.


я здесь не НАХОЖУСЬ, а живу пять лет и три месяца. 
Из них четыре года(приблизительно) БЕЗВОЗМЕЗДНО в качестве модератора помогаю Марине -Админу на этом Форуме.
И ты-первая, которой попало дважды (ещё раз извиняюсь) , и которая из этого смогла сделать такой вывод:



> Не первый раз, Татьяна, так агрессируете


Обещаю, что подобного не повторится!





> не доходит до меня заумные высказывания.


а теперь слушай незаумные, а разжёванные советы:
1. чтобы выложить материал (муз.файл в МР3), ты в быстром ответе(ну, где пишешь пост) в левом нижнем углу найди 3-ю строчку, там написано ПЕРЕЙТИ на  files.mail.ru.
Нашла? Щёлкни на этом синем выделенным названии одного из удобных файлообменников. Щёлкнула? Тебя выкинет на его гл. стр.
Там увидишь КРАСНЫМ написано  ЗАГРУЗИТЬ ФАЙЛЫ И ЧУТЬ НИЖЕ КЛАВИША С ТАКИМИ ЖЕ СЛОВАМИ. ЖМИ НА НЕЁ. Пойдет процесс загрузки. Как только загрузится, активной станет клавиша ниже-Получить ссылку.
Жми на неё, копируй эту ссылку. 
Ты её вставишь в свой пост, и ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО после вставки нажми на пробел, чтоб она(ссылка) стала активной и любой , по ней прошедший. смог ею воспользоваться.
Это-всё.
таких файлообменников-к слову-много-но нам уже облегчили труд по их поиску, вынеся переход на Файлы .Майл.Ру - в низ Быстрого ответа.

----------


## annuschka

Ребят, может не сюда пишу, не знаю :Blush2: , но интерессует меня такая штука. Иногда, когда смотришь кто находится на форуме или в определенной теме, показывает ники участников синим шрифтом (скажем Вася, Курица, annuschka и т.д.) а некоторые с черным плюсиком, так  Вася+.  Что бы это значило?

----------


## Курица

> а некоторые с черным плюсиком, так Вася+. Что бы это значило?


это, Анют, значит, что ты с энтим самым Васей когда-то вступала в отношения :Taunt: 
Ну, то есть что ты с ним-в ДРУЗЬЯХ!!!
Друзья -с плюсиками, а не Друзья -без оных.
Всё очень просто! :Yes4:

----------


## annuschka

> с энтим самым Васей когда-то вступала в отношения


 :Grin:  :Yahoo: Ааа, понятно! Спасибо!

----------


## mel00elena

> Вы уверены в том, что Татьяну кто-то назначил руководить инкубатором??? Вам действительно кажется, что она Вам что-то должна??? Уверяю Вас, Вы ошибаетесь...


Простите, не знаю Вашего имени. Но каждый понимает написанное так, как понимает. А Татьяна и действительно никому не должна. Просто она ни один раз уже мне помагала. Вот и просила помощи. Претензий тоже нет никаких. Был повтор просьбы, которая до этого не была услышана. 



> о использованию функций форума - действительно, все объяснено тысячи раз, объяснено и в тысячу первый... Если и это не помогает - тогда найдите в ближайшем окружении человека, способного прочитать инструкции и тыкнуть мышкой в нужные кнопочки...


А если такого нет рядом? И потом, я ведь не ради себя прошу помощи. Хочу делиться своими наработками тоже. А так приходится отправлять материал только в личку.

----------


## mel00elena

> а теперь слушай незаумные, а разжёванные советы:


Пробую. http://webfile.ru/6520762 
 УРА! У меня получилось. Татьяна, Курочка. Большое спасибо за "незаумные разъяснения"... Но получилось у меня по-моему по-другому. Но ведь это не важно. Главное получилось. Щас попробую и с картинками. Музыку, конечно не по теме поставила. Не серчайте. Пошла передам ее Елене Уралочке. 
СПАСИБО!!! Всех, кто помог: чмоки, чмоки

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Руслан, хочу обратиться лично к Вам.


Скажем............ я польщён))))))))))
Но за меня уже успели тебе ответить мои друзья.
Но вдруг, что то будет не понятно - спрашивай.

----------


## Pikusja

> А можно и проще. Прямо над сообщением, которые ты пишешь, подними глаза вверх и найди цветную дискету. Кликаешь на нее - http://*********ru/ и здесь сразу с компьютера вытаскиваешь фото, которое хочешь вставить в сообщение (сразу автоматически и ужимает). Нигде не надо регистрироваться.


Как-то совсем не получается у меня через *********ru Ну не вижу я большую синюю дискету.Помогите,пожалуйста! Очень хочется фотки показать. :Blush2:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Как-то совсем не получается у меня через *********ru Ну не вижу я большую синюю дискету.Помогите,пожалуйста! Очень хочется фотки показать.


открыла сайт на который дана ссылка  http://*********ru/
есть кнопка "обзор", нажимаешь, выходит содержание твоего компа, ищешь файл который хочешь загрузить (я чтобы долго не рыскать, до этого файл или папочку с файлами, бросаю на рабочий стол). нажимаешь на него, он выделяется, нажимаешь "открыть", потом нажимаешь на странице сайта "отправить", ждешь.... выходит твоя фотка уже уменьшенная. справа увидишь колоночку всяких ссылок, наводишь курсор на № 2, копируешь и вставляешь ссылку туда, куда надобно.

----------

Елена Новосибирск (06.03.2016)

----------


## Pikusja

> открыла сайт на который дана ссылка  http://*********ru/
> есть кнопка "обзор", нажимаешь, выходит содержание твоего компа, ищешь файл который хочешь загрузить (я чтобы долго не рыскать, до этого файл или папочку с файлами, бросаю на рабочий стол). нажимаешь на него, он выделяется, нажимаешь "открыть", потом нажимаешь на странице сайта "отправить", ждешь.... выходит твоя фотка уже уменьшенная. справа увидишь колоночку всяких ссылок, наводишь курсор на № 2, копируешь и вставляешь ссылку туда, куда надобно.


Семён Семёныч!  :Grin:  А всё никак не пойму,где ту ссылку открывать. Спасибо!

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> А всё никак не пойму,где ту ссылку открывать.


я не Семен Семенович! но отвечу! прямо в посте нажимаешь на иностранные козявки, сайт и откроется (не забудь еще сказать "сим-сим-откройся!!!!!" :Girl Blum2: )
пиши в личку!

----------


## Pikusja

*mursilka2*, 
спасибо! всё получилось! загрузила фотки в отчётах о праздниках.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> всё получилось! загрузила фотки в отчётах о праздниках.


я уже посмотрела твои фотки! супер!!!

----------


## Галина321

Здравствуйте!
У Вас много полезностей для таких "продвинутых" пользователей, как я. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как добавить себе тему или подписаться, чтобы не копировать себе интересные посты?
С уважением и благодарностью Галина!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как добавить себе тему или подписаться, чтобы не копировать себе интересные посты?
> С уважением и благодарностью Галина!


Не совсем понял вопрос..........
Но если имеешь ввиду, что желаешь видеть в своих подписках ту или иную интересную тему, то просто оставь в нужной теме свой пост (сообщение) и подписка автоматически произойдёт.
В *кабинете*  будешь видеть сообщения о новых постах от пользователей, а так же по электронному адресу (почте) так же будут приходить уведомления.

----------


## Sемицветик

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, ссылку, чтобы поблагодарить за календарный листик, запуталась.... :Meeting:

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, ссылку, чтобы поблагодарить за календарный листик, запуталась...


Пожалуйста, это тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136671

----------


## Sемицветик

С благодарностями всё поняла, а где находится кнопочка "спасибо", ну хоть стреляйте, не пойму...

----------


## Лена Видьманова

> С благодарностями всё поняла, а где находится кнопочка "спасибо", ну хоть стреляйте, не пойму...


Света, кнопочки "СПАСИБО"- нет. Ее удалили, когда хакеры решили "завалить2 наш форум. Очень жаль,, мы все о ней вспоминаем. Так по крайней мере была обратная связь от форумчан. Сейчас спасибо можно сказать, нажав на черную звездочку под фото. И в окне репутации написать слова благодарности.

----------

solovei58 (20.09.2017)

----------


## Ivica

> спасибо можно сказать, нажав на черную звездочку под фото. И в окне репутации написать слова благодарности.


Наконец-то я раскрыла "тайну черной звездочки"!  :Yes4: Столько раз хотелось написать слова благодарности, а в личку как-то не совсем удобно сразу. Просто, когда ты далеко не суперпродвинутый пользователь ПК страшно нажать что-нибудь не то.

----------


## Свято с Наталкою

Извините, нужна помощь!!! Не могу загрузить аватар, пишет ошибка загрузки.

----------


## ИрихаК

Я почему то тоже фото загрузить не могу ???

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Извините, нужна помощь!!! Не могу загрузить аватар, пишет ошибка загрузки.





> Я почему то тоже фото загрузить не могу ???


Вот как раз на *ошибку загрузки* и не обращайте внимания, изображение уже сохранено  :Yes4:

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Руслан, подскажите, как мне выставить на аватар своё фото. Дело в том, что когда я захожу в свой кабинет, фото есть, а вот в моих сообщениях - нет. Что я делаю не так?

----------


## elen-ka20

Заходите в "мой кабинет".Слева колонка,находите в ней  "изменить аватар" . Жмёте и ,нажав на кнопку "ОБЗОР" ,выбираете фото.Не загрузится только в том случаи,если фото будет очень большого размера

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> подскажите, как мне выставить на аватар своё фото.


Судя по аватарке - фото загрузить вам удалось.
Танечка, только лучше смените фото - зачем рядом с милым личиком изображение страшного кабана? тем более, что год то не кабана ни сейчас ни в следующем году))))
А гринписовцы могут тебя бойкотировать))))) И любители животных то же))))))))

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Спасибо за комплимент по поводу "миленького личика".... Мне казалось, что по образу и подобию я больше всего к этому животному подхожу :Grin:  :Grin:  
Но вот про гринписовцев я как-то не подумала. Буду исправляться...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Буду исправляться...


Вот эта аватарка -  :Ok:

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

> Вот эта аватарка -


Думаю, гринписовцы будут теперь спать спокойно.

----------


## irinar

Добрый день,форумчане! А подскажите пожалуйста ... вот в личных сообщениях есть какие-то подписки... и редактирование папок... (как пользоваться "таким зверем")....

----------


## pavluk

Добрый вечер тем, кто обратит внимание на мою просьбу! Когда писала сообщение вышла из полноэкранного режима каким образом сама не поняла. Как вернуться в полноэкранный режим? Это касается только сайта "Ин-ку". Другие сайты отображаются на экране монитора нормально. А на сайте "Ин-ку"- мелкий текст.... Помогите пожалуйста чайнику найти "Волшебную кнопку"

----------


## KAlinchik

*pavluk*, на клавиатуре есть кнопка  Ctrl Cy в левом нижнем углу, жмешьна нее и крутишь колесико на мышке, выравнивая удобный тебе шрифт.

----------


## pavluk

Алина, спасибо большое! Получилось! Больше часа потратила на поиск причины! А оказалось все так просто! Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*pavluk*,  :Grin:

----------


## Гайдаровна

Подскажите, вот такая ситуация. Я часто работаю в кафе с их музыкантом. Сегодня узнала, что жена музыканта тоже начинающая ведущая (тамада). И теперь думаю, что музыкант своей жене может скопировать с моей флешки весь материал. Если уже не сделал это. А я такая дура, что на флешке не только муз.сопровождение, но и текстовые файлы, то есть описание. Что делать??? Может по-хорошему предупредить, чтоб так не делал? А может есть какая-нибудь программа, которая не давала бы скачивать инфу с флешки? Я часто меняю программу, но не каждую неделю. А на флешке и покупные вещи от мастеров есть.

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Подскажите, вот такая ситуация. Я часто работаю в кафе с их музыкантом. Сегодня узнала, что жена музыканта тоже начинающая ведущая (тамада). И теперь думаю, что музыкант своей жене может скопировать с моей флешки весь материал. Если уже не сделал это. А я такая дура, что на флешке не только муз.сопровождение, но и текстовые файлы, то есть описание. Что делать??? Может по-хорошему предупредить, чтоб так не делал? А может есть какая-нибудь программа, которая не давала бы скачивать инфу с флешки? Я часто меняю программу, но не каждую неделю. А на флешке и покупные вещи от мастеров есть.


Эльвира, вынужден тебя расстроить, никаких "программ, которые не давали бы скачивать инфу с флешки" не может быть в принципе. Иначе её (инфу) просто невозможно было бы прочитать на другом устройстве. По этой же простой причине в извечной борьбе правообладателей с пиратами, всякий раз побеждают... сама знаешь кто.
Что можно тебе посоветовать в твоей ситуации?
1. Работать только со своим музыкантом.
2. Довериться порядочности чужого музыканта (ха-ха, это всё равно, что положить перед мышем кусок сыра и надеяться на его (мыша) порядочность или сытость).
3. Ходить на работу со своим девайсом (ноутбук, нетбук, планшет, смартфон, аудиоплеер (в данной ситуации я за планшет)), который подключать в микшерный пульт музыканта напрямую. Это на пятьдесят процентов снизит возможность копирования. Для того, чтобы эту вероятность снизить ещё больше (99%) девайс должен быть определённой фирмы, название которой я озвучивать не стану, так как не являюсь её высокооплачиваемым рекламным агентом, и её все и так знают (на корпусах своих моделей она размещает изображения обгрызанного фрукта).
Выбирать из предложенных вариантов придётся тебе самой, так как первые два варианта бесплатные, а третий может быть весьма затратным.

Пы.Сы. А зачем тебе на флешке текстовые файлы? Хотя, конечно, это не моё дело.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А зачем тебе на флешке текстовые файлы? Хотя, конечно, это не моё дело.


 :Grin:  тот же вопрос хотел было задать))))))))))
Если мне что то из текстов нужно - то в распечатанном виде - и не парюсь по поводу копирования))))

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> девайс должен быть определённой фирмы, название которой я озвучивать не стану, так как не являюсь её высокооплачиваемым рекламным агентом, и её все и так знают (на корпусах своих моделей она размещает изображения обгрызанного фрукта)


Я валяюсь :049:   :040: 

Давненько Премудрого не было видно! С возвращением на форум!  :Crigon 04: 

А просвети меня, почему на 99% этот огрызок надежнее? С него что, скопировать сложно?

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Я валяюсь 
> 
> Давненько Премудрого не было видно! С возвращением на форум! 
> 
> А просвети меня, почему на 99% этот огрызок надежнее? С него что, скопировать сложно?


Да, для копирования с Ай-девайсов нужна специальная программа, которая должна стоять на компе у "чужого музыканта", и которая в свою очередь требует синхронизации обоих устройств. Её, конечно, можно обойти, но уж больно геморройно, поэтому я и оставил на этот обход всего один процент.

----------


## Гайдаровна

> тот же вопрос хотел было задать))))))))))
> Если мне что то из текстов нужно - то в распечатанном виде - и не парюсь по поводу копирования))))


Да просто из-за своей халатности. Дома накидаю материал, а  распечатываю на работе. И не всегда удаляю. У меня есть свой музыкант, но в некоторых заведениях не разрешают со своим работать, или выставляют неустойку, почти равнозначную заработку музыканта. И зачастую нанимают в этом кафе  на трехчасовые юбилеи, значит музыкантам нет резона тащить аппаратуру, и платить неустойку основному музыканту.
И пробовала ходить со своим ноутбуком, сказали, что на чужом компе не будут ничего не будут делать. Мол, сама и подключай свои треки.

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> сказали, что на чужом компе не будут ничего не будут делать. Мол, сама и подключай свои треки.


Печально... 
Мне если и приходится с чужими музыкантами работать, то с моего ноута включали, не отказывали. Но чаще сама сажусь на место ДЖ и включаю (т.к. не всякий музыкант сходу соображает что от него хотят - ну или делает вид, что не понимает). В НГ ночь работала с кафешным ДЖ. Как я намучилась можете понять только вы, да еще мой однокурсник (ресторанный лабух, проработавший в кабаках Москвы лет 15) - он случайно оказался среди отдыхающих. 

*Гайдаровна*, Эльвира, а для распечатки файлы лучше вообще на другую флешку кидать. Как ни крути, это надежнее будет!

----------


## GTatyana

Копатель, геолог... это про меня! Почему? Потому что "чайник"! Покопать ещё могу, а вот что-то выложить... увы!!! Учиться, учиться и учиться!!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Копатель, геолог... это про меня! Почему? Потому что "чайник"! Покопать ещё могу, а вот что-то выложить... увы!!! Учиться, учиться и учиться!!!!


Татьяна, не поверишь, большинство пользователей "геологами" называют "копателей" любя  :Yes4: 
Так как ни кто из нас не знает истинной причины "не активности" этих пользователей.
Они могут быть разными, к примеру одна из причин как у тебя, но уверяю, я ведь так же как и ты ни чего ни кому из своего материала не дал (если не считать несколько советов), так как моё искусство ведения основано на моей харизме, а не на конкретных каких то материалах.
Другие возможные причины могут быть в том, что пользователь крайне скромен, или стеснителен, не уверен в своих возможностях, не умеет общаться в интернете и т.д.
Причин может быть много, и они вполне понятны.
Очень надеюсь, что пользователи, которые "прячутся", не проявляют себя - рано или поздно почувствуют себя смелее.
По этому, Татьяна, не бери близко к сердцу различные высказывания в адрес "геологов"  :Meeting:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ткните неуча в темку "Как добавить фото".


Подсказываю как сохранять изображение в своём посту:
Вот одна из ссылок на радикал (сервер-платформа, для хранения изображений):
http://*********ru/

Открываешь ссылку (просто кликни левой мышкой по ней), и откроется такая страница:

[IMG]http://*********ru/4912868.jpg[/IMG]

На ней две кнопки:
*Обзор
Отправить.*
Нажимаешь на *обзор* и у тебя откроется страница твоего компьютера, в ней ищешь нужное изображение, выделяешь его (один раз кликнуть левой мышкой) ниже нажать на *открыть*.
После - твоя страница пропадает, и остаётся первая страница с некоторым изменением:

[IMG]http://*********ru/4900580.jpg[/IMG]

Стрелочкой отметил, что в маленьком окошке загрузились данные изображения.
А значит смело нажимай вторую кнопку *отправить*.
Страница измениться на такую:

[IMG]http://*********ru/4904676.jpg[/IMG]

Слева будет твоё загруженное изображение, а справа будет колонка с сылками.
Обычно я использую большие изображения и по этому копирую третью ссылку сверху (указал её стрелочкой), но можно и миниатюру (при кликанье на неё - потом видишь изображение в полном размере), она выше (вторая сверху).
Вот одну из ссылок копируешь (как в ворде) и возвращайся к своему посту, в котором планируешь разместить изображение.
В верху каждого поста есть различные значки:

[IMG]http://*********ru/4895460.jpg[/IMG]

На нужный значок (в виде цветного квадратика, или дискетки) я указал стрелочкой, кликай по ней.
Появиться гипер окошко:

[IMG]http://*********ru/4885220.jpg[/IMG]

По стрелке №1 вставляй скопированную ссылку,
По стрелке №2 жми *ok*

И в твоём посту появиться строчка со всякими "козябликами" по краям это строчки буду стоять по два таких "значка" - *[/IMG]*.
Можно по одному с каждой стороны стереть, можно всё оставить как есть, главное за границу *[/IMG]* внутрь строки не "заходить" и ни чего не корректировать.

Вот и всё, твоё изображение загружено непосредственно в пост.
Когда нажмёшь *Отправить сообщение*, то появиться твой пост с загруженным изображением.
К примеру вот с таким))))):

[IMG]http://*********ru/4877028.jpg[/IMG]



Когда первый раз проведёшь такую операцию, то потом поймёшь, что читать "инструкцию" на много дольше занимает время, нежели сам процесс.
Так что - дерзай, удачи.

----------


## Milan

вот вот это прям про меня :Blush2: 


> Копатель, геолог... это про меня! Почему? Потому что "чайник"! Покопать ещё могу, а вот что-то выложить... увы!!! Учиться, учиться и учиться!!!!

----------


## Курица

> вот вот это прям про меня


 не наговаривай на себя,Люда!  :Nono: 
За полчаса научилась правильно цитировать, вставила аватар, сделала имя в автоподписи))) Так что есть еще у "чайника" и порох в пороховницах, и - сужу по фото- :Grin:  ягоды в ягодицах :Taunt:

----------


## макушка

> Татьяна, не поверишь, большинство пользователей "геологами" называют "копателей" любя


Знаешь Руслан,а я так прям иногда и уважаю их...так,как и сама,прежде чем просить что-то,лучше в нужной теме все перекопаю...и зачастую,просьба отпадает сама собой..И вообще иногда и копать много не приходиться,начинает мысля своя работать...А иногда бесит,что скорее просят,хотя в нужной теме это все есть!!!И при чем почти на поверхности...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> сама,прежде чем просить что-то,лучше в нужной теме все перекопаю...и зачастую,просьба отпадает сама собой


 :Ok: 





> иногда бесит,что скорее просят,хотя в нужной теме это все есть!!!И при чем почти на поверхности...


Причём - на той же странице, где просят)))))))
Но это мне понятно и объяснимо - большинства людей не внимательны, не терпеливы, ленивы (это про меня  :Grin: ), или - крайне нет времени искать.
Причины могут быть разные.
Но мне нравится вот:



> иногда и копать много не приходиться,начинает мысля своя работать


Но согласись - идеи возникают от полученной ранее информации)))
Так, что - Уважаемые геологи - копайте себе на пользу и людям на радость, а если что то интересное синтезируется - не стесняйтесь - делитесь  :Yes4:

----------


## Milan

Так это же все благодаря вашим подсказкам,сама бы еще долго копалась.Спасибо! 


> За полчаса научилась правильно цитировать, вставила аватар, сделала имя в автоподписи))


Да, люблю ягодки - цветочки :Tender: 


> ягоды в ягодицах

----------


## бубочка

Вот именно этого и я всегда боялась, поэтому пришлось учить младшего брата работать с аппаратурой. И всегда работаю только с ним в паре, либо не работаю вообще. :Meeting:

----------


## Танюшонок

Здрасьте! Ваши объяснения по поводу размещения фото на аватарке мне сегодня, ой, как пригодились. Спасибо)))

----------


## TSI

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пож., где написать имя и адрес электронной почты, чтоб они высвечивались в конце сообщения.

----------


## *Счастливчик*

Добрый вечер, чего не получается общаться в новогодней теме? Она не для всех открыта?

----------


## TSI

Кажется получилось. Только я не уверена, что указан правильный адрес электронной почты-я зашла на майл ру, скопировала ссылку и вставила сюда.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Только я не уверена, что указан правильный адрес электронной почты-я зашла на майл ру, скопировала ссылку и вставила сюда.


Света! конечно, неправильно!!! 
Надо сюда написать адрес, который ты вводишь при входе в свою почту!!!
Посмотри у меня в подписи и все поймешь!

----------


## TSI

[QUOTE=mursilka2;4927720]Света! конечно, неправильно!!! 
Спасибо, разобралась. 
У меня еще один вопрос. Здесь на форуме пишут, что должна быть автоматическая подписка на темы, после того как напишешь сообщение в теме. У меня только через опции. Так и должно быть?

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> должна быть автоматическая подписка на темы, после того как напишешь сообщение в теме. У меня только через опции. Так и должно быть?


Света! У каждого своя метода!
Я, например, прошлась по теме, мне она понравилась, я знаю, что буду в ней общаться, она мне интересна....
Я захожу в опции темы, это на самом верху страницы, где тема начинается, нажимаю на "опции темы" и подписываюсь на нее.
А когда вхожу в кабинет, я вижу где есть новые сообщения.
Можно делать по другому. При входе на форум, есть в левом углу в линейке кнопочка "Что нового", нажимаешь, там все темы в которых есть новые сообщения.
Так что, про автоматическую подписку..... я уж на подписке вручную!

----------


## TSI

Спасибо,Зоя! Когда в чем то до конца разберешься-на душе лучше становится. И  очень приятно что на любые маленькие, часто повторяющиеся вопросы вы даете ответ.Тогда еще спрошу. Дней через 10 я буду уезжать из горда на месяц,где нет доступа к компу. Те темы,которые мне заново открываются-не закроются ли они снова?

----------


## Джина

> Те темы,которые мне заново открываются-не закроются ли они снова?


Света, не переживай. Те темы, в которые у тебя  уже будет доступ, будут тебя ждать.

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

> Подскажите, вот такая ситуация. Я часто работаю в кафе с их музыкантом. Сегодня узнала, что жена музыканта тоже начинающая ведущая (тамада). И теперь думаю, что музыкант своей жене может скопировать с моей флешки весь материал. Если уже не сделал это. А я такая дура, что на флешке не только муз.сопровождение, но и текстовые файлы, то есть описание. Что делать??? Может по-хорошему предупредить, чтоб так не делал? А может есть какая-нибудь программа, которая не давала бы скачивать инфу с флешки? Я часто меняю программу, но не каждую неделю. А на флешке и покупные вещи от мастеров есть.


Дааааа, видимо, не я одна мучилась с такой же проблемой, буквально пару месяцев назад (почему пару?- об этом чуть ниже))))
Эльвира, у меня тектовых файлов не было в папках, но! все музыкальные наработки копировались диджеем, он их включал и т.д. Меня это беспокоило, потому что есть некоторые авторские фишечки.... А потом мне знакомая рассказывает, этот диджей у нее работал на юбилее, она его спрашивает: мол, сделай как у Ани- именное знакомство! А он ей в ответ: у меня уже 80 имен в загашнике, если какого нет- нарезочку делайте сами!  :Blink: 
Вот так: я значит, сижу ночами режу, работаю, а..... 
Возвращаюсь к тому: почему пару месяцев назад- я теперь работаю с муженькой и не переживаю насчет авторских фишечек!!! :Aga:

----------


## Холява Лариса

Всем привет. Есть ли на форуме темка, посвященная возрастным новобрачным??

----------


## marina111

[img]http://s20.******info/38c5776b40b8d2ad85af7e5bc9f3717e.gif[/img]

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> [/url]


Простите, а вы правила форума читали????
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...83%D0%BC%D0%B0
Пункт - Что такое ФЛУД????
Чтобы общаться - надо общаться, а всякие зайчики, котики и еже с ними в посте, это просто неуважение к жителям нашего форума!!!
Потому что человек приходят сюда за инфой, общением, а тут на пол страницы будут картинки или сообщения по типу -Клево, здорово, ай, да, Молодец....
А модераторы потом ползают со стирательной резиночкой и подчищают все за вами!!! 
Идите по тем темам, которые вам доступны, знакомьтесь и общайтесь! Тогда вам, Марина, будет проще писать сообщения, а не прикрываться картинками!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Есть ли на форуме темка, посвященная возрастным новобрачным??


Лариса пройдись по ссылкам 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=89333

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136218

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135483

с этой ссылкой я не разобралась,поняла что в неё была перенесена нужная тебе тема (Жениху и невесте за 50, что посоветуете?)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129358
 Ну вот,даже и не знаю смогла ли чем то подсобить.

----------


## marina111

3 дня перечитывала все страницы,наконец дочитала очень много интересного узнала. Спасибо нашей курочке  за  интересную тему.



> А модераторы потом ползают со стирательной резиночкой и подчищают все за вами!!!


простите меня я опять наследила.Я бы и сама убрала но не получается.Извените пожалуйста!!

----------


## Курица

*marina111*, всё в порядке.



> 3 дня перечитывала все страницы,наконец дочитала очень много интересного узнала


умничка, что так настойчиво прочла все странички)))



> Спасибо нашей курочке  за  интересную тему.


и тебе СПАСИБО за "спасибо")))

----------


## marina111



----------


## Nadine86

Не знаю куда написать, но у меня проблема...
Раньше все фото, которые выкладывались на форуме у меня отображались как фото.
Сейчас у меня все фотки отображаются в виде НЕактивных ссылок. 
Т.е. и сразу не загружается, и даже открыв в отдельном окне выдает ошибку.
Что я сделала не так и есть ли этому решение???? :068:

----------


## Курица

> Что я сделала не так и есть ли этому решение????


видимо, дело в том, что ты выкладывала фото на *Радикал*.
Но...
На главной странице форума -ярко-красным-сообщение: ссылки на этот ресурс -НЕАКТИВНЫ.
Я уже писала-для выставления фото в тексты постов на форуме работаем с файлообменником -Савепик. 
Ссылка на него-радужная дискетка внизу "Быстрого ответа".

----------


## ewa.elik

*Курица*, Танечка.. а как теперь можно ПРОСМОТРЕТЬ фотки ????? Они даже и просмотр не показывают????? плохо.........

----------


## Курица

> Курица, Танечка.. а как теперь можно ПРОСМОТРЕТЬ фотки ????? Они даже и просмотр не показывают????


*ewa.elik*, я вас отправляю по ссылке
на пост Светланы(модератора)-она научит, что делать:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...18#post5002918   пост 16, прицитирую немножко:



> Уважаемые форумчане! В связи с тем, что сервис РАДИКАЛ на нашем форуме заблокирован, у некоторых пользователей в их сообщениях пропали выставленные ранее фотографии.
> 
> Заблокированные ссылки на фото и картинки видны через окошко "Ответить с цитированием". Посмотрите скриншот:...........


и далее всё подробно :Aga:

----------


## ewa.elik

Танечка, большое спасибо!!!!

----------


## Аночка

*mursilka2*, 
Здравствуйте!Это опять я-бестолковая ученица.Дошла до вопроса: Как написать человеку в личку? 
                        А ещё , как слелать, чтобы после моего сообщения. внизу автоматически отображалась моя почта? Подучите, пожалуйста! Заранее кланяюсь!

----------


## Курица

> Как написать человеку в личку?


Аня, в этой теме неоднократно отвечали на этот вопрос, цитирую один из ответов:



> Около ника человека есть треугольник. Нажимаешь туда и пишешь.


Поняла ли?
Итак-над авой человека. кому хочешь написать, в правом углу есть кроооооооооохотный треугольник, жми на него, выпадет окно, одно из предложений - иконка конверт-Написать личное сообщение. Жми на него-и пиши. :Meeting: 




> внизу автоматически отображалась моя почта? Подучите, пожалуйста! Заранее кланяюсь!


Правый верхний угол-*КАБИНЕТ*
Далее - слева на странице-середина её-ищи надпись на синем *Мои настройки*.
В них ищи *Мой профиль*.
4-я по счёту в Профиле запись - *Редактировать подпись*
Жми.
выпадает окно Быстрого ответа, аналогичное тому, в котором ты посты пишешь.
Вот в нём-то, используя разные шрифты, его размеры и цвета-пиши свою почту(написав, не забудь нажать на пробел, а то она не будет рабочей))).
Там же -перед почтой, можешь сделать автоподпись-то есть афоризм какой-то написать, или имя...

Понятно написала???

А вообще-то это всё уже в темке сто раз писалось...только читать надо не лениться :Aga:

----------


## Валентина Агуев

А в целом всё зависит ,как материал преподнесён и кем.Раз сценарий ваш,то лучше
 никто и не сделает....

----------


## Irina_Irina

Танечка, прошу прощения за тупой вопрос, знаю точно, что ответ на него где-то есть, и на поиски ответа потратила много времени, так и не нашла. Помоги, ткни меня носом, пожалуйста! Сколько нужно набрать сообщений, чтобы открылась синенькая "полосочка" т.е. код вокруг выделенного сообщения синего цвета?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Танечка, прошу прощения за тупой вопрос, знаю точно, что ответ на него где-то есть, и на поиски ответа потратила много времени, так и не нашла. Помоги, ткни меня носом, пожалуйста! Сколько нужно набрать сообщений, чтобы открылась синенькая "полосочка" т.е. код вокруг выделенного сообщения синего цвета?


Ирина, пока Танечки нет на форуме, можно я отвечу?  :Smile3: 

"Синие полосочки" в сообщениях означают, что пользователь скрыл какую-то информацию или материал от посторонних глаз (от гостей форума, от геологов и др.). 

Когда форумчанин пишет своё сообщение, он может мышкой выделить какую-то часть или целое своё сообщение и затем нажать на определённую букву в панели окна сообщения. Чаще всего пользуются буквами *R* и *S* (на скрине обвела красным кружком):

[img]http://*********net/6877297m.png[/img]
Если форумчанин при написании сообщения нажал на букву *R*, тогда его скрытый текст увидят только те, кто написал в данной теме (независимо от статуса пользователя).

Если же он нажал на букву *S*, то от того, какую категорию пользователей он выбрал в специальном выпавшем окошке (новички, аксакалы, активисты, мастера и т.д.), зависит, кто именно увидит его сообщение. Допустим, он выбрал "активисты". Значит, его сообщение увидят те, у кого не меньше 30 своих сообщений и не меньше 30 дней регистрации на форуме. Если он выбрал "мастер", то увидят только те, кто имеет 500 сообщений и год пребывания на форуме. 

Поэтому, однозначного ответа, сколько нужно иметь сообщений, чтобы открылись синие полосочки - нет! Всё зависит от того, кто их зашифровал. Естественно, чем больше у пользователя сообщений и чем дольше он находится на форуме, тем увеличиваются его шансы на просмотр всей скрытой инфорумации.  :Grin:  На это и расчёт - стимулировать к общению! Ведь это ФОРУМ. А значит - не молчим, а говорим, беседуем, спрашиваем, отвечаем, делимся и т.д. Как в поговорке: "Не потопаешь - не полопаешь!" )))))

Подробнее вся информация о скрытых ссылках находится в теме: *Новая функция - Сокрытие ссылок от гостей*

----------


## Irina_Irina

Светочка, спасибо большое за оперативный и точный ответ. С уважением И.М.

----------


## Курица

Часто новичкам трудно поставить фото в профиль.
Вот исчерпывающий ответ от Светы-Незабудки:



> Объясняю пошагово со скринами.
> 
> *Как поставить своё фото в профиль.**1.* Нажимаете на слово "*Кабинет*" над шапкой форума:
> [img]http://*********net/6946482m.png[/img]
> 
> *2.* В кабинете в левой панели меню, в настройках, находите строчку *Изменить фотографию*:
> [img]http://*********net/6893234m.png[/img]
> *3.* На обновлённой странице *загружаете файл* со своего компьютера (максимальный размер фото - 1000 на 700 пикселей или 100.0 Кб.).
> Затем в правом нижнем углу нажимаете кнопку *Сохранить*.
> ...

----------


## ***Lady-A***

готовлю свадьбу, молодожёны работают в Гибдд! Почти всё придумала, ищу ещё одну фишку интересную, где глянуть можно? пните, пожалуйстаааа[IMG]http://s16.******info/31dc18a9311236961df5d1b566c3b693.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Та Ти

> Аня, в этой теме неоднократно отвечали на этот вопрос, цитирую один из ответов:
> 
> Поняла ли?
> Итак-над авой человека. кому хочешь написать, в правом углу есть кроооооооооохотный треугольник, жми на него, выпадет окно, одно из предложений - иконка конверт-Написать личное сообщение. Жми на него-и пиши.
> 
> 
> Правый верхний угол-*КАБИНЕТ*
> Далее - слева на странице-середина её-ищи надпись на синем *Мои настройки*.
> В них ищи *Мой профиль*.
> ...


Извините, а у меня такого раздела нет четвертого, или я не там смотрю?) [IMG][img]http://*********su/5822146m.png[/img][/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Извините, а у меня такого раздела нет четвертого, или я не там смотрю?)


 :Blink: ТАНЬ, судя по твоему скрину-у тебя действительно нет этой строки :Meeting: 
И у меня, и Светы-Незабудки (ты её пост со скринами цитируешь)-она есть. :Aga: 
 И у всех должна быть, мне кажется. Попробуй перезагрузить страницу кабинета...Не поможет-напиши Незабудке в личку-Света в этом деле понимает лучше!

----------


## Та Ти

> ТАНЬ, судя по твоему скрину-у тебя действительно нет этой строки
> И у меня, и Светы-Незабудки (ты её пост со скринами цитируешь)-она есть.
>  И у всех должна быть, мне кажется. Попробуй перезагрузить страницу кабинета...Не поможет-напиши Незабудке в личку-Света в этом деле понимает лучше!


Спасибки, Курочка моя!) :Victory:

----------


## Та Ти

*nezabudka-8s*, Светочка,  нужен Ваш совет), как быть, если нет опции подписи, а очень хочется)))?[IMG][img]http://*********su/5772997m.png[/img][/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> nezabudka-8s, Светочка, нужен Ваш совет),


чтобы Светлана СРАЗУ могла увидеть твою просьбу, напиши ей в личку: пройди  по ссылке: http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=178533

----------


## Та Ти

> чтобы Светлана СРАЗУ могла увидеть твою просьбу, напиши ей в личку: пройди  по ссылке: http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=178533


))) со второго раза поняла, спасибо, Курочка!

----------


## Курица

> ))) со второго раза поняла, спасибо, Курочка!


со второго-это еще хорошо))) Ты-талантливая ученица,тёзка))) :Grin: 
(кстати-моя институтская подруга , с которой дружим 34 года, носит такое же имя и ту же фамилию, как ты... :Grin: ВОТ!

----------


## Та Ти

> со второго-это еще хорошо))) Ты-талантливая ученица,тёзка)))
> (кстати-моя институтская подруга , с которой дружим 34 года, носит такое же имя и ту же фамилию, как ты...ВОТ!


САМОЕ ВРЕМЯ ЗАГАДЫВАТЬ ЖЕЛАНИЕ))), между двумя Та Ти)))) :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> САМОЕ ВРЕМЯ ЗАГАДЫВАТЬ ЖЕЛАНИЕ))), между двумя Та Ти))))


 :Taunt: ты еще не ушла на работу,прогульщица? :Nono:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Та Ти

> ты еще не ушла на работу,прогульщица?


 :Girl Blum2:  я с 12 работаю, до работы лапоть по карте))), так что еще 40 минут времени я еще не прогульщица)))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Извините, а у меня такого раздела нет четвертого, или я не там смотрю?)


Танечка, дело в том, что Вы новичок. *Новички не могут ставить автоподпись*, у них такая функция отключена. Как только у вас будет не менее 30 сообщений и не менее 30 дней со дня регистрации, эта опция у Вас в кабинете появится автоматически. (т.е. не раньше 10 августа). Потерпите чуток. :Grin: 




> И у всех должна быть, мне кажется.


Танюш, только у постоянных пользователей. У новичков такой опции нет! Она у них отключена  в целях профилактики. Некоторые приходили сюда только для рекламы себя любимого и для продвижения своего небольшого сайта за счёт нашего огромного портала. Придут, пропиарят себя и смоются...))) Поэтому, администрация пришла к выводу, что такую возможность предоставлять только своим постоянным пользователям, а новичкам отключили.

----------


## Курица

> Танюш, только у постоянных пользователей. У новичков такой опции нет! Она у них отключена в целях профилактики. Некоторые приходили сюда только для рекламы себя любимого и для продвижения своего небольшого сайта за счёт нашего огромного портала. Придут, пропиарят себя и смоются...))) Поэтому, администрация пришла к выводу, что такую возможность предоставлять только своим постоянным пользователям, а новичкам отключили.


 :Yes4: аааааааа, вот где собака порылась!
Спасибо,Светик, пришла-и всё по полочкам разложила.Ты настоящий АРХИвариус Форума! :Tender:  :Victory: 
Просто я помню, что раньше она была у всех-мы еще сразу в Ин-Ку баторе просили в автоподпись вставить имя и эл. адрес...

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Просто я помню, что раньше она была у всех-мы еще сразу в Ин-Ку баторе просили в автоподпись вставить имя и эл. адрес...


Танечка, да, я это помню... А потом пошёл нахлыв новичков с целью самопиара, стали в подпись ставить ссылки на сторонние ресурсы, на свои сайты... Таким образом, уводили отсюда пользователей. 
Тем более, давай признаемся, что раньше и форум не такой большой был. :Grin:  А сейчас у нас зарегистрировано более 140 тысяч. Всё-таки МОЩЬ! :Smile3:  Поэтому, некоторые условия и возможности изменились.

----------


## Курица

> Тем более, давай признаемся, что раньше и форум не такой большой был. А сейчас у нас зарегистрировано более 140 тысяч. Всё-таки МОЩЬ! Поэтому, некоторые условия и возможности изменились.


 :Aga:  :Meeting:

----------


## Та Ти

> Танечка, да, я это помню... А потом пошёл нахлыв новичков с целью самопиара, стали в подпись ставить ссылки на сторонние ресурсы, на свои сайты... Таким образом, уводили отсюда пользователей. 
> Тем более, давай признаемся, что раньше и форум не такой большой был. А сейчас у нас зарегистрировано более 140 тысяч. Всё-таки МОЩЬ! Поэтому, некоторые условия и возможности изменились.


Ой, девчонки, у нас тут так интересно и поучительно), что я до 10 августа переживу без подписи))). Есть некоторые наработки по сценариям, но вот я их брала из инета и под себя меняла, пойдут ли такие?). Фоток у меня море разных с мероприятий и просто природы, тоже могу делиться)

----------


## Курица

> Есть некоторые наработки по сценариям, но вот я их брала из инета и под себя меняла, пойдут ли такие?). Фоток у меня море разных с мероприятий и просто природы, тоже могу делиться)


Таня, ты Рамоновне ответила? Тебе-по ходу-надо приписываться в разделе у работников ДК)))Нет, я не гоню тебя)))

----------


## Та Ти

> Таня, ты Рамоновне ответила? Тебе-по ходу-надо приписываться в разделе у работников ДК)))Нет, я не гоню тебя)))


Ну вот))), не успела расслабиться, как снова гонЮть куда то)))
Да, Танюш, ответила, она мне очень помогла!)
Спасибо всем!)

----------


## Курица

> Ну вот))), не успела расслабиться, как снова гонЮть куда то)))


 :Grin: на то и Щука в реке, чтоб Карась не дремал, Тань)

----------


## Та Ти

> на то и Щука в реке, чтоб Карась не дремал, Тань)


))) :Ok:  думаю мне и у вас и по профилю место найдется))). Вы же мои первые!) Это же как первая любовь)

----------


## --Ксения--

> А можно и проще. Прямо над сообщением, которые ты пишешь, подними глаза вверх и найди цветную дискету. Кликаешь на нее - http://*********ru/ и здесь сразу с компьютера вытаскиваешь фото, которое хочешь вставить в сообщение (сразу автоматически и ужимает). Нигде не надо регистрироваться.


 Я прошу прощения. Уже целый час сижу и пытаюсь разместить своё фото в аватарке. Ничего не получается. Я не вижу цветной дискеты.  Есть вставить картинку. Вообщем совсем запуталась.

----------


## Джина

> Я не вижу цветной дискеты.


Цветная дискета расположена вверху сообщения, там, где всякие значки о шрифте, значок кинопленки и т.д. Только этот значок используем, когда надо вставить картинку или фотку из интернета, копируем ссылку на картинку и в дискету её вставляем.
 Для аватара эта функция не подходит.

Ксения. зайди в свой *Кабинет*, слева находишь -* Мои настройки- Изменить аватар* Жми и тебе предложит загрузить аватар со своего компьютера. А там как обычно, находишь любое свое фото, выбираешь, загружаешь и нажимаешь *Сохранить*. 
Пробуй!

Пока писала тебе "инструкцию", ты уже сама справилась))))

----------


## Курица

> пытаюсь разместить своё фото в аватарке.





> Я не вижу цветной дискеты.


Для того, чтобы вставить аватарку, цветная дискета-не при чём.

Просто-иди в Свой кабинет.
Ищи слева столбик Мои настройки.
В них ищи Мой профиль.
В нём - Изменить аватар.
Жми на него.
Выйдешь на страницу, где вставляешь фото 
Выбираешь *Второй вариант* - загрузите изображение со своего компьютера, жмешь на Обзор и выбираешь на компе своё фото и жмёшь на *Сохранить*
(ПРЕДУПРЕЖДАЮ_оно должно быть маленьким, ужатым- максимальный размер 150 на 300 пикселей или 25.0 Кб.)

После этого тебе могут написать:*Загрузка файла прошла неудачно.*
*Но это глюк такой-не обращай внимания!* :Nono: 
Увидишь-если фото нужного размера и веса-оно встанет на место! :Aga: 

Пробуй!

(я во время объяснения поменяла свою аву)))Всё получилось в секунду, давай, дерзай!

----------


## --Ксения--

Уже разобралась!!! Спасибо всем :Grin:  :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> Пока писала тебе "инструкцию", ты уже сама справилась))))


 :069: 
ага,Тань, я тоже)))писала-писала...а Ксения-молодец, не сдаётся! Такие нам нужны! :Grin:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Уже целый час сижу и пытаюсь разместить своё фото в аватарке.


Ксения! А ты ходила на предыдущую страничку???
Там очень хорошо Света Незабудка пояснила, как все сделать! Прям пошагово делай по ее инструкции! Она у нас просто МАСТЕР по объяснилкам и по форум водилкам!!!

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Ух, ты сколько помогаек!!!

----------


## Джина

> я тоже)))писала-писала..


Эту инструкцию надо где-то в готовом виде на компе держать, потому что уже столько раз писали-писали-писали))))))))))))))

----------


## Курица

> Эту инструкцию надо где-то в готовом виде на компе держать, потому что уже столько раз писали-писали-писали))))))))))))))


 :Aga:  :Taunt:  стопиццот раз-точно!!!



> Ксения! А ты ходила на предыдущую страничку???
> Там очень хорошо Света Незабудка пояснила, как все сделать!


Зой!!!! :Grin: Это-самый ЛЁГКИЙ способ-пролистать страницы назад...А зачем, если  :Party:  



> сколько помогаек!!!


 :Take Example:

----------


## Джина

> Это-самый ЛЁГКИЙ способ-пролистать страницы назад...А зачем


Ох, разбаловали мы наших новичков :Grin: 

В былые времена уже бы новичку устроили "школу молодого бойца", ата-та получил бы от создателя темы  :Aga:

----------


## --Ксения--

> Ох, разбаловали мы наших новичков 
> 
> 
> В былые времена уже бы новичку устроили "школу молодого бойца", ата-та получил бы от создателя темы


И похвалили. И поругали.
Очень много разделов для новичков и много страниц. Всё сразу охватить тяжело. Чтобы "не забить" на всё, не бросить, написала. Надеюсь на понимание. 


[img]http://*********ru/8039927m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Курица

> Надеюсь на понимание.


 :Aga: Ксюш :Ok:

----------


## Джина

> И похвалили. И поругали.


Ксюш, никто тебя не ругал, то мы так, по-стариковски бубним  :Taunt: 




> Чтобы "не забить" на всё, не бросить, написала


Правильно сделала, продолжай писать и дальше,изучай, спрашивай!!!

----------


## Танюша35

Уважаемые старожилы, подскажите ответ на вот такой вопрос: Если моё сообщение в теме последнее и никаких комментариев нет, это значит никто не прочитал или не хочет отвечать? Я ж пока новичок, "ловлю" каждое слово, читаю от корки до корки. Душевный и творческий народ здесь обитает, очень приятно читать и "просвящаться". Не могу сказать, что прям все идеи мне нравятся, иногда для меня они не особо понятны, иногда мне кажется, что очень перегружено словами, народ же и пообщаться хочет. Ну я думаю это нормально, спасибо за "разжевывание" отдельных моментов!

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, программа Winzip  и Winzipper одна и та же или это две разные программы. У меня на компе установлен Winzipper, я скачала папки в формате  Winzip (значок книги) и я не могу их открыть для просмотра. Что сделать?

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста,


Тамара! Сходи в эту тему к Александру Зорину! Он дает советы по разным компьютерным вопросам!!!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139631&page=5

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как получить ссылку с rghost,(закачала на него, а значка получить ссылку не найду) чтоб на форум выложить. Может я что-то не так делаю, я только учусь.

----------


## Ольгия

Всё ты так сделала, только чуток лишнего вставила
http://rghost.ru/7TglXfxLx#
сейчас я в той теме подправлю

Бери ссылку из адресной строки, сверху слева, а не из таблички, которая впереди, так проще

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, программа Winzip  и Winzipper одна и та же или это две разные программы. У меня на компе установлен Winzipper, я скачала папки в формате  Winzip (значок книги) и я не могу их открыть для просмотра. Что сделать?


Привет. Хотя у меня и нет этих архиваторов, и никогда ими не пользовался, постараюсь ответить. Winzip  и Winzipper это разные программы и разные разработчики. Мало того Winzip (от компании Майкрософт) с малым функционалом, то есть не все форматы архивированных файлов читает, а вот тайваньская Winzipper, по заявлению разработчика, работает с большинством форматов, но на свой комп я бы её ставить не стал, так как оказывается (сведения из инета), что она в себе содержит потенциальные угрозы adware (рекламные блоки), которые прописываются в реестр системы и тормозят браузер. Простым удалением с компа от неё (угрозы) избавиться не удастся, придётся чистить реестр, но при помощи какого нибудь более опытного пользователя. 
Как это? 



> У меня на компе установлен Winzipper


Кто его туда установил? К бесплатным программам нужно относиться с большой осторожностью. К ним, как нельзя кстати относится поговорка про сыр и мышеловку.
Теперь по поводу почему ты не можешь открыть архив. А какие действия ты предпринимала? Что пишет комп? Возможно архив был повреждён или стоИт пароль?
Пы.Сы. Формата  Winzip не бывает, бывают архивные форматы RAR, ZIP, ARJ и т.д.
Пы.Пы.Сы. Не в целях рекламы: на компе лучше иметь программу WinRar или 7-Zip (любую на выбор), они обе платные, но если вдруг у тебя финансовые проблемы или затруднения с переводом средств (как у меня например :Derisive: ), то халяву в инете пока ещё не отменили. :Aga:

----------

ТамараКоряковцева (25.01.2016)

----------


## Olga.B

> WinRar или 7-Zip (любую на выбор)



поддерживаю! обе программы удобные, и бесплатно на тех же торрентах можно скачать)

----------


## Марьяя

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите, пожалуйста,А КАК к сообщению прикрепить ссылку на музыкальные файлы.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите, пожалуйста,А КАК к сообщению прикрепить ссылку на музыкальные файлы.


Машенька, очень легко. Обратите внимание, что в окошке для быстрого ответа (внизу слева) помещены две ссылки:

[img]http://*********ru/8193124m.png[/img]

Первая ссылка (подчеркнула красным) ведёт на фалообменник Майл Облако: http://files.mail.ru/

Туда загружаете свой файл и в своём сообщении просто выставляете ссылку на него. Попробуйте.

Можно публиковать и через другие известные вам файлообменники. Например, через Яндекс-диск: https://disk.yandex.ru/ 
Лично мне он больше нравится.

Прежде чем опубликовать своё сообщение на форуме, нажмите на *Расширенный режим* или *Предварительный просмотр* в правом нижнем углу. Увидите, как будет выглядеть Ваше сообщение. Можете проверить, рабочая ли получилась выставленная ссылка. Если всё нормально, нажимаете *Отправить сообщение*.

В течение 30 минут с момента публикации можете самостоятельно редактировать свой пост (вдруг захотите что-то изменить или дополнить), потом только модератор.

Кстати, вторая ссылка в окне ответа ведёт на хостинг для изображений: http://*********ru/
Захотите выставить фото или картинки на форуме, пользуйтесь им, очень простой и удобный. :Yes4: 

Удачи!

----------

Елена Новосибирск (06.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.01.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> А КАК к сообщению прикрепить ссылку на музыкальные файлы.


Муз.файл загружаешь на любой файлообменник, а в своё сообщение вставляешь ссылку.

Вот хороший файлообменник, легко скачивать, и без рекламы, и хранится долго, и предварительная прослушка есть. Только, как я уже писала, после загрузки



> Бери ссылку из адресной строки, сверху слева, а не из таблички, которая впереди, так проще

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.01.2016)

----------


## Марьяя

Спасибо!!!

----------


## Холява Лариса

Всем добра! А подскажите с кем, в какой теме можно проконсультироваться по поводу заключения договоров между ведущим и коллегами по цеху, на предмет комиссионных.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> А подскажите с кем, в какой теме можно проконсультироваться по поводу заключения договоров


Лариса! попробуй обратиться к Pan Паше. Он юрист, даст совет!
А может у него даже и готовый где завалялся???
Вот его профиль - http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=277
Напиши ему в личку!

----------

Холява Лариса (03.02.2016)

----------


## Оптимист+

Как вставить изображение на мой профиль? загрузил себе в альбом.А что делать дальше?

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Как вставить изображение на мой профиль?


Сходи и посмотри эту тему! Надеюсь станет понятно!!!
http://forum.in-ku.com/faq.php?faq=v...b3_board_usage

----------

Оптимист+ (05.02.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Как вставить изображение на мой профиль?


Иван, посмотрите моё объяснение пошагово со скриншотами:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5034045

И хорошо бы кроме фотографии в профиле поставить аватар, который будет сопровождать Вас в каждом сообщении. (В профиль не все заглядывают.) 
Как поставить аву, я рассказывала здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5037094

----------

Елена Новосибирск (06.03.2016), Оптимист+ (05.02.2016)

----------


## лия лика

Помогите, пожалуйста. Я забыла свой пароль, и поэтому заходила на сайт через Facebook платформу, но сейчас она почему-то не работает. пришлось сегодня по-новой регистрироваться. Пыталась восстановить пароль, не получается. мой прошлый ник Чантурия Лиана.

----------


## Курица

> Помогите, пожалуйста. Я забыла свой пароль, и поэтому заходила на сайт через Facebook платформу, но сейчас она почему-то не работает. пришлось сегодня по-новой регистрироваться. Пыталась восстановить пароль, не получается. мой прошлый ник Чантурия Лиана.


напишите об этом в личку Светлане *nezabudka-8s*,модератору, Лия, возможно получится объединить ваши сообщения.
Пост Светланы чуть выше-№ 876.

----------



----------


## Secunda с Волги

Здравствуйте! Мне очень стыдно, но у меня не получается загрузить фото под "ником" . Меня зовут Кристина. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Курица

> у меня не получается загрузить фото под "ником"


Кристина, если ты ориентируешься на  сообщение, написанное после того. как ты попробовала в какой0то там сотый раз загрузить аву, что -то типа "загрузка файла прошла неудачно", то...не верь этому) это сбой такой в программе бывает.
Если у тебя вес фото нормальный - а он должен быть  не больше 25.0 Кб и максимальный размер 150 на 300 пикселей, то всё встанет на место. 
Просто загрузи, тебе напишум, мол, не удалось, а ты вновь войди и увидишь-ава на месте)
дерзай!

----------


## Наумка

Танюш,а не подскажешь путь в темку, где можно разместить сценарий-презентация команды, который готовила на конкурс в садике среди родителей разных групп?

----------


## Курица

> темку, где можно разместить сценарий-презентация команды, который готовила на конкурс в садике среди родителей разных групп?


вопрос, конечно, интересный) Думаю, специальной темы такой нет в разделе ведущих... :Meeting: 
На форуме есть раздел для детского сада-но там темы тоже сплошь воспитательские, а тут-специфика...конкурс среди родителей...
Я вот что подумала: вот раздел "Детские праздники" http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
А тут -"Разные праздники" http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=429 
Может быть, туда? Но надо темку создавать...


Давай, вот тут разместишь-http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138379&page=23   
Кому надо-увидят и возьмут на вооружение :Aga:

----------


## Наумка

Танюш благодарю) направила как говорится куда следует

----------


## МэриКу

SOS!!! Вообще заблудилась на форуме. Подскажите, где можно поделиться сценариями театрализованных представлений. Может кому пригодиться.

----------

